# الملحد و الإله الفرضي



## horusone (19 أبريل 2010)

*

الإله الفرضي​
عجيب أمر هؤلاء البشر , يعشقون من يستعبدهم . يرفضون الحرية و العقل و العلم في سبيل أوهامهم .

يخترعون الآلهة و يسجدون لها . و يخترعون الوصايا التي تكبل حرياتهم و يصدقونها . يخترعون الكتب و يعبدون الحرف .

يا لهم من مساكين و أشقياء هؤلاء البشر . لا ليس كل البشر مساكين . بل فقط الذي يخافون الحرية . 

قالها كارل ماركس إله هذا الدهر و لكننا لم نصدقه . قال :
" الدين أفيون الشعوب " . 

نصبر على مشاكلنا باسم الدين . نعاني و لا نصرخ نظن أن الألم نعمة من عند الإله الفرضي . نستعبد بعضنا بعضا باسم  الدين .

و لكن الحمد لكارل ماركس الذي حررنا من سلطان الشيطان المسمى الدين .

بلا أدنى شك . أن الملحد له حجة في غاية الوجاهة و غاية القوة و هي " فلنأكل و نشرب , فإنا غداً نموت " .

فما الذي يدفعني لاختراع إله له وصايا و له نار يحرق بها كل من لا يؤمن به ؟

لماذا أضحي بحريتي الآنية في سبيل شيء لا يوجد عليه دليل علمي , أقصد الحياة الأبدية ؟

و الأحلى من ذلك هو إنه لا يوجد دليل واحد علمي محترم يقول بأن هناك نار بعد هذه الحياة .
معه حق .!!!!!!!

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

قال الجاهل في قلبه  : " ليس إله " .هكذا قال إمام الغناء , و معلم المرنمين داود النبي و الملك .

الجاهل في قلبه يقول لا يوجد إله . لماذا ؟

لأن عقله يعرف أن هناك إله .
كل ملحد يظن إنه قد جاء بما لم يؤته الأوائل . 

و إذا قرأ ما يخالف منطقه رفضه ربما عن صدق و ربما عن عناد .

و المعاندون ليس لنا شأن معهم . أما الباحثين فنبحث معهم .

لأن المعاند غالبا ما يتبنى موقف الإلحاد هربا من تأنيب ضمير على إثم طارده , و لم يقو على 

مواجهته , فاختار الهروب و إنكار حقيقة الإله .

و مبدأ الإنكار مبدأ معروف في علم النفس , فهو وسيلة دفاعية تساعد صاحبها على التماسك أمام 

وطأة الألم , الذي في هذه الحالة تأنيب الضمير . و لكن حذار فهذه الوسيلة وسيلة غير ناضجة و مرضية .

و هذه هي الحالة التي يشرحها المرنم فيقول في الآية التالية :
فسدت أعمالهم وقبحت وليس من يصنع الصالحات. 

بالمناسبة هذه الآيات من مزمور رقم 53 و تستطيعون أن تقرؤوها أيضا في مزمور 14 .

فالملحد اختار طريقا سهلا , رحبا , واسعا , الداخل منه مريض كما تقول علوم النفس .

هل الدين دافع لعمل الصالحات ؟
أنا أقول نعم . حتى و إن كانت عن عدم قناعة .

هل الملحد لا يعمل أي شيء صالحا .؟
بالطبع لا . و لكن الدين حافز للبعض . 
( في هذه المرحلة سأكتفي بذلك و سنشرح فيما بعد كيفية السلوك السوي ) .

فالإنكار هي الوسيلة التي يهرب بها المرء من مواجهة عواقب الأمور سواء في هذه الحياة أو الحياة الأبدية كما يقول المؤمنون .

فما هي الوسيلة الفعالة لمواجهة وطأة ألم الضمير ؟

نعود لداود المرنم و نقرأ :
  أطل الله من السماء على بني آدم ليرى هل من عاقل يلتمس الله.  

هنا يضعنا الكتاب المقدس بين نقيضين . الجاهل الذي رفض الله .
و العاقل الذي يلتمس الله , بالرغم من إنه كما يقول المزمور

و كما شرح القديس بولس أن الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا , ليس من يعمل الصالحات و لا واحد .
بقية الآية : الجميع أعوزهم مجد الله .

و لكن يبدو من سفر المزامير أن مجد الله للعقلاء من يلتمسون الله.

الملحد : كتابك هذا لا يلزمني . ثم ألا ترى معي إنك أغلقت باب الحوار بوصفي إياي بالجاهل ؟

المسيحي : عزيزي أنا لم أوجه كلامي لك وحدك , بل لكل ملحد , الصادق و المعاند كما قلت .
ثانيا دعنا نحسبها كما حسبها أحد الفلاسفة الفرنسيين , ماذا سنخسر لو لم يكن هناك إله و مع ذلك آمنا بأن هناك إله ؟
مادمنا سنموت في كل الأحوال ؟

و ماذا سنكسب لو أنكرنا وجود الله بالرغم من وجوده ؟

و بالطبع أعتقد أن حضرتك في غنى كامل على أن نعيد على عيونك الأدلة العلمية و البرهانية على وجود الله . 

الملحد : و لكن الله هذا سخيف يأمرني بعد الزنى و أنا أريد أن أمارس الجنس مع من أحب مادمت لا أنتهك حرمة أي زوج ؟ و أنا أسميها ممارسة الجنس أو الحب و لا أسميها زنى .

المسيحي : أتمنى من كل قلبي ألا يكون هذا هو الدافع الذي جعلك تلحد .
ثانيا و كما أوضح البعض ما الفارق بينك و بين الحيوان ؟
أليس هو الرقي كما قلت أنت بلسانك ؟
و لماذا الرقي يكون فقط في الجانب العقلي و لا يكون في الجانب الأخلاقي ؟

الملحد : و هل ممارسة الجنس أو الحب فعل لا أخلاقي ؟

المسيحي: ممارسة الحب ( بصفتها كلمة راقية ) بالطبع ليست فعلا لا أخلاقيا .
و لكن عندما نشيء الشخص يصبح فعلا لا أخلاقيا .
و التشيء أي أن تجعل الإنسان شيئا لملذاتك و شهواتك .
الفعل اللاأخلاقي هو أن يصبح الطرف الآخر شيئاً و أداة لتحقيق رغباتي و أهوائي .

الملحد : و لكن الطرف الآخر موافق ؟

المسيحي : و لكن هذا قد يعتبر تعاقدا على التدني المتبادل ,
و اعتبار كل طرف أداة لتحقيق مصلحته الشخصية .

الملحد : الموضوع ليس موضوع ممارسة جنس فقط بل فكرة الأوامر و النواهي .

المسيحي : معك حق . و لكن دائما في الشرق فكرة الإلحاد مرتبطة بالفكرة الجنسية . و بلا شك أيضاً فالفكرة الجنسية هي أوضح مثال في الكلام .

المسيحي : هل تؤمن صديقي الملحد بالحرية ؟

الملحد : بكل جوارحي .

المسيحي : و أنا أيضاً . 
و من هنا كان لزاما على الإله الحقيقي أن يحترم حرياتنا في ألا نعبده أو نقدسه .

الملحد و ماذا عن الأوامر و النواهي .؟

المسيحي : عزيزي المسيحية ليست بها نواهي و أوامر بل بها محبة .
فالمفروض على المسيحي ألا يزني , ليس لأنه يخاف من عقاب الله , و لكن لأنه يحب الله .
و كذلك الصوم . فمن يصوم خوفا من كسر الوصية , يكون قد كسر وصية المحبة . و لا يزال بعد عبد.
و لكن من يصوم حبا لله , فيقدم له ما في استطاعته كبشر , فهذا مرضي عند الله . و الرضا ليس منبعه الصيام . فما هي فائدة صيامنا لله . بل الرضا منبعه حب الله . ( راجع أشعياء 58 )
و من هنا قال لنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح :" لا أدعوكم بعد عبيد بل أحباء "
فنحن أحباء , لأننا عرفنا الله . و كما قال القديس بولس :
" نحن أهل بيت الله " .

الملحد : هل فعلا أنا حر في ألا أعبد الله ؟

المسيحي : طبعا . و لكن عليك تحمل عواقب قراراتك .

الملحد : ها نحن رجعنا لفكرة الله و الجحيم .

المسيحي : صديقي العزيز لماذا ترفض أن يحترم الله حريتك ؟ أليس هذا ما تريده ؟

الملحد : بلى , و لكنى أكره النار و لذلك أكره الله .

المسيحي : النار سيدي هي جواب الله على حريتك . ليس المقصود منها أن الله يحرقك .فمعاذ الله . فأنا مثلك أرفض إلها يريد عبيدا . و ارفض هذه المسرحية الهزلية الكوميدية .التي تتكون من فصل واحد , و نهاية أبدية و كأني في امتحان . لو رسبت فيه فسيحرقني الله و إذا نجحت دخلت إلى نعيمه .
و الغريب بالفعل أن المؤمنين جميعا يقولون أن الله يعرف مصير كل واحد منا . فلماذا إذا يختبرنا ؟ ألا يعرف الله بالفعل ماذا سأفعل في المستقبل ؟.
بلى يعرف جيدا . فلماذا إذا هذه المسرحية ؟
الموضوع ليس موضوع مسرحية , و ليس موضوع أن الله يتسلى بنا , فيضع أمامنا الشهوة فنسقط فنُحرق .
و لكن الموضوع هو أن الله حي و أراد أن يشركنا في حياته ,
و الله حر , فمنحنا الحرية , و الله محبة فاحترم قراراتنا .
لأن الله كان قادرا على أن يرغمنا على عبادته و على فعل الخير .
و لكن الله لا يريد إنسانا آليا , يريد إنسانا حرا مفكرا عاقلا , مثلك .

الملحد : و لكنه سيحرقني .

المسيحي : النار , كما قالوا لك , هي نار البعد عن الله . هي نار الشوق للقاء الله و التمتع به . ليس نارا للطبخ و حرق الجلود .
فما الذي سيستفيده الله من حرق جلودنا ؟ لا شيء . هذه صورة فولكلورية شعبية , لا أخفيكم سرا أن الإسلام ساهم في تأجيجها .

الخلاصة هي أن الله يحترم حريتك إلى أبعد الحدود , إلى حدود قتله . أي إننا نسبب الألم لله بخياراتنا الخاطئة .

الملحد : لقد قلت أن الله يريد إنسانا حرا مفكرا عاقلا مثلي صحيح ؟

المسيحي : نعم . ففي مثالك عن القديس توما و قول سيدنا يسوع المسيح له المجد " طوبى للذين آمنوا و لم يروا " إلا أن هذا لا ينفي أن سيدنا يسوع المسيح احترم عقل توما و أعطاه الدليل و البرهان .

الملحد : هل أفهم من كلامك أن الله سيعطيني الدليل و البرهان على وجوده ؟

المسيحي : بالرغم من أن السموات تحدث بمجد الله و الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه , إلا أنه نعم . إذا التمست الله من كل قلبك و من كل فكرك و من كل وجدانك فسيظهر لك ذاته .

الملحد : و لكنه صامت لا يرد .

المسيحي : نعم فهو ينتظر أن تنتهي من كلامك . حتى يرد . فأدب الحوار يستلزم ذلك ( طبعا أنا أمزح ) .

و المقصود بكلامك , هو علومك و فلسفاتك و نظرياتك و عصبيتك و تمرد و تبرطمك , . 

و ربما يكون الأمر محتاج مزيد من البحث العلمي الصادق . لأنه كما قال أينشتين :" قليل من العلم يبعدنا عن الله , أما كثيره فيدل على وجود الله بلا أدنى شك "
و قال أيضا :" الله لا يلعب بالنرد " . ليس لأن النرد حرام كما يقول إخوتنا المسلمين . و لكن للدلالة على سنة الله في الكون .
و إذا أردت المزيد من هؤلاء العلماء المؤمنين تستطيع أن تطالع كتاب " دواعي الإيمان في عصرنا " .


عزيزي الملحد , لا تخف . 
إسأل و أطلب و أقرع , و أنا واثق بأنك ستجد .
فتش جميع الكتب , لا تمل . فستجد الحياة الحقيقة لا محالة . 
من فضلك لا تمنع نفسك من الرجاء في الحياة الأبدية , لأنه ما أشقاك و أتعسك , إذا لم يكن لك رجاء في حياة أفضل .
و أخيرا و ليس آخرا " متى عدت , لا تنس أن تثبت إخوتك " . 





*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أبريل 2010)

*يدوم صليبك اخي كاتب الموضوع*

*موضوع رائع جدا و عقليه رائعه انتجت هذا الموضوع *

*بجد بجد بجد تقراه كذا مره*

*الرب يباركك اخي كاتب الموضوع*

*سلام و نعمه لك*


----------



## zezza (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رائع 
و حقيقى جه فى وقته ... كتير اوى اليوميين دول فكرهم راح للالحاد  و انكروا وجود ربنا 
شكرا اخويا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك و يجعل كتاباتك سبب بركة


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2010)

أفكار في الصميم يا اخ حورس.
كثير ما يحاول الملحد "التحرر" من إيمانه بالله ليعيش كما يحلو له بدون ضابط و بدون رقيب. 
الملحد يُعلل الدين لكونه تقييد و تكبيل، لكنه تناسى ما الذي يدفع الناس لتُكبل نفسها؟ ما الذي يدفع الناس لتُقيد حيرتها؟ لا شئ!

أعد التفكير يا اخي الغير مؤمن.. الفرصة امامك و المسيح يقرع على باب قلبك..


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2010)

إسمح لي بنقل الموضوع الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
لاهميته.


----------



## tawfik jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

اسمح لي بنقل الموضوع  لبعض المنتديات


----------



## maria123 (26 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## مـلـحـد (27 أبريل 2010)

اولا شكرا لطارح الموضوع على الطرح
في الحقيقة انا متردد على اجاوب على بعض ما قاله الاخ او التزم الصمت ؟؟
حسنا ساتكلم لكنني ساكون جد لبق و محترم و لن اتعدى حدودي و اتمنى من الادارة و المشرفين ان لا يغلقوا الموضوع
بليز من فضلكم 


> و لكن الحمد لكارل ماركس الذي حررنا من سلطان الشيطان المسمى الدين .


جميل ما كتبته اعلى عن الالحاد
للمعلومة فقط كارل ماركس ليس اول ملحد معروف في التاريخ فقبله ملحدين اروبيين كثيرين قادوا مسيرة نشر الوعي و تحرير عقول البشر 
وما احلى حياة الالحاد و حياة الملحدين


> الجاهل في قلبه يقول لا يوجد إله . لماذا ؟





> لأن عقله يعرف أن هناك إله .


في الحقيقة يا استاد
انا لا اعرف الرب لا في قلبي و لا عقلي 
هناك بعض المتشككين و ما اكثرهم الذين هم في حيرة من امرهم و انا اشفق عليهم
لكن في الالحاد هناك درجات كما في الايمان درجات
هناك بعض الملحدين الذين يقولون انا لن اعرف الرب مادام لا توجد ادلة واضحة على وجوده و يكتفون الى هذا الحد
هناك بعض الملحدين الذين هم من فصيلتي الذين يقولون انه " لا يوجد اله و هم متاكدين من هذا ولكن حتى وان وجد الرب فانهم لن يعبدوه و لن يتبعوه"


> كل ملحد يظن إنه قد جاء بما لم يؤته الأوائل .


في الحقيقة انا لا اظن اني اتيت ما لم يؤتى به اجدادي 
نحن كلنا في نفس المستوى و لنا نفس الحظوظ في الارتقاء و التطور 


> و مبدأ الإنكار مبدأ معروف في علم النفس , فهو وسيلة دفاعية تساعد صاحبها على التماسك أمام
> وطأة الألم , الذي في هذه الحالة تأنيب الضمير . و لكن حذار فهذه الوسيلة وسيلة غير ناضجة و مرضية .


علم النفس ؟؟!!
آسف يا صديقي  و لكن المؤمن هو آخر من يتكلم عن علم النفس 
هل تعرف يا عزيزي انه في القرن المقبل ان استمر وجود و تطور البشرية ستباشر الدول الاروبية و الدول المتقدية في معالجة المؤمنين و اخضاعهم للدكاترة النفسيين ؟؟؟
مبدآ الانكار هو انكار شيء واضح و جلي مثل الشمس و ليس شيء خفي و غير واضح كليا 
مثلا وبما اننا نعيش في اسبوع المجزرة الارمنية المروعة تقول الحكومة التركية انه لم تكن اي مجزرة و كل ذلك مجرد كذب 
مثل آخر حينما تحاورون المسلمين و تقولون لهم ان دينهم ارهاب و نبيهم مجرد مجرم حقير و تستشهدون من كتبهم التي يؤمنون بصحتها يقولون لكم لا هدا غير صحيح 
هذا يا عزيزي هو الانكار هو تكديب شيء حقيقي و هو نوع من الصدمة بحيث يرفض الشخص تصديق الخبر لشدة خطورته 

اما ان تؤمن بشيء غير مرئي و غير مادي تصدق وجوده فقط بايمانك و احاسيسك و ترقباتك هو شيء آخر و هو من يستحق ان يعالج بعلم النفس ( اتمنى من الادارة ان لا تاخد كلامي بطريقة سلبية و تقفل الموضوع ) 
ساعطيك مثل 
افترض معي ان يقول لك شخص ما انه يرى الاشباح في الليل و يراها بام عينه بحيث يراها لوحده دون غيره 
ماذا ستقول عنه ؟؟ طبعا انه يهلوس و في حالته يرلزمه تشخيص و علاج نفسي سريع
طبعا انت تتفق معي في هذه النقطة
اسمح لي الان ان اقول لك 
ان حالة المؤمن اراها شديدة التشابه مع حالة من يرى الاشباح في الليل


> فالملحد اختار طريقا سهلا , رحبا , واسعا , الداخل منه مريض كما تقول علوم النفس .


بالعكس اختار الطريق الصعب و الاشق 
فالالحاد قبل كل شيء هو قدرة و قوة نفسية و عقلية 
فانا ايضا مؤمن سابق و الالحاد ليس بالخطوة السهلة كما تتصورون


> المسيحي : عزيزي أنا لم أوجه كلامي لك وحدك , بل لكل ملحد , الصادق و المعاند كما قلت .
> ثانيا دعنا نحسبها كما حسبها أحد الفلاسفة الفرنسيين , ماذا سنخسر لو لم يكن هناك إله و مع ذلك آمنا بأن هناك إله ؟
> مادمنا سنموت في كل الأحوال ؟
> و ماذا سنكسب لو أنكرنا وجود الله بالرغم من وجوده ؟


الفيلسوف هو باسكال على ما اظن 
ما قاله الفيلسوف جد غث يقول لنا انه يجب ان نؤمن بالرب في جميع الاحوال فان كان موجود فعلا فلن نخسر شيء و ان لو يوجد فلن نخسر شيئا في جميع الاحوال
ولكن هل سيرى الرب بهكذا ايمان و تدين ؟؟ انا اسميه النفاق و الكذب و ضعف الشخصية 
ما قاله الفيلسوف اكبر تهكم في حق الاله و يجب ان ترفضوا فكره بدل ان تؤيدوه


> لمسيحي: ممارسة الحب ( بصفتها كلمة راقية ) بالطبع ليست فعلا لا أخلاقيا .
> و لكن عندما نشيء الشخص يصبح فعلا لا أخلاقيا .
> و التشيء أي أن تجعل الإنسان شيئا لملذاتك و شهواتك .
> الفعل اللاأخلاقي هو أن يصبح الطرف الآخر شيئاً و أداة لتحقيق رغباتي و أهوائي .


الطرف الاخر ايضا يريد نفس ما اريده انا و لا يجد ان مشاكل في المسالة ككل 
ثم اليس المسيحيين المتزوجين يمارسون الجنس ايضا ؟؟ لماذا يمارسونه لماذا لا ينجبون اطفال الانابيب بدون جنس و ليقاطعوا الجنس طول حياتهم ماداموا ليسوا شهوانيين بل روحانيين ؟؟؟
طبعا لن يستطيعوا و سينفجرون في يوم ما لان الجنس حاجة بيولوجية مثل الاكل و النوم
هل يستطيع الانسان ان يعيش بدون اكل و نوم ؟؟ طبعا لا نفس الامر ينطبق على الجنس 


> لمسيحي : و لكن هذا قد يعتبر تعاقدا على التدني المتبادل ,
> و اعتبار كل طرف أداة لتحقيق مصلحته الشخصية .


وما الممنوع في الامر 
انا موافق
هي موافقة
انا راضي
هي راضية 
ما المانع ؟؟؟؟؟


> المسيحي : معك حق . و لكن دائما في الشرق فكرة الإلحاد مرتبطة بالفكرة الجنسية . و بلا شك أيضاً فالفكرة الجنسية هي أوضح مثال في الكلام .


وهذه فكرة جد سطحية فالحياة ليست مجرد جنس طول الوقت
الالحاد هو الاعتقاد بعدم وجود اي اله او خالق للارض و لا علاقة له بالجنس
لكن الجنس هي امور تتعلق بالحرية الفردية للافراد لا اكثر و لا اقل 


> المسيحي : و أنا أيضاً .
> و من هنا كان لزاما على الإله الحقيقي أن يحترم حرياتنا في ألا نعبده أو نقدسه .


لا اسمح لي لا اظنها حرية
فالحرية المشروطة بالحياة الابدية في الجحيم لا تعتبر حرية
لو قال الرب مثلا انه لا يوجد جحيم يوجد فقط ملكوت للذين يحبونه اظن ان حينها ستكون حرية
ثم يا عزيزي من قال لك ان الجحيم هو فقط البعد عن الرب و ليس بحيرات الكبيرت حيث البكاء و صرير الاسنان كما قرانا ؟؟؟


> المسيحي : بالرغم من أن السموات تحدث بمجد الله و الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه , إلا أنه نعم . إذا التمست الله من كل قلبك و من كل فكرك و من كل وجدانك فسيظهر لك ذاته .


الخلق ليس كامل كما نتصور ...
انا التسمت الرب قبل بقلبي و فكري و محبتي و لم اجد اي شيء كل ما وجدته هو الفراغ
الفراغ التام


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 أبريل 2010)

> هل تعرف يا عزيزي انه في القرن المقبل ان استمر وجود و تطور البشرية ستباشر الدول الاروبية و الدول المتقدية في معالجة المؤمنين و اخضاعهم للدكاترة النفسيين ؟؟؟


 
*لا تعليق !!؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أبريل 2010)

هل تعرف يا عزيزي انه في القرن المقبل ان استمر وجود و تطور  البشرية ستباشر الدول الاروبية و الدول المتقدية في معالجة المؤمنين و  اخضاعهم للدكاترة النفسيين ؟؟؟ 
و مافيش حاجه اسمها حريه شخصيه يا تري

انت مستاء من تسلط المسلمين في العصر دا علي الغير

القرن الجاي هيبقي عصر تسلط الملحدين ولا ايه


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (27 أبريل 2010)

*سلام نعمة رب المجد تكون معكم جميعا ..*

*ابدا بتعقيب سريع الان على بعض النقاط ..*

*



الفيلسوف هو باسكال على ما اظن 
ما قاله الفيلسوف جد غث يقول لنا انه يجب ان نؤمن بالرب في جميع الاحوال فان كان موجود فعلا فلن نخسر شيء و ان لو يوجد فلن نخسر شيئا في جميع الاحوال
ولكن هل سيرى الرب بهكذا ايمان و تدين ؟؟ انا اسميه النفاق و الكذب و ضعف الشخصية 
ما قاله الفيلسوف اكبر تهكم في حق الاله و يجب ان ترفضوا فكره بدل ان تؤيدوه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


*فهمت الجملة من منظور خطا .. ولكن سوف اعيد لك الموضوع *

*الشخص المؤمن يجاهد من اجل مسيرة واضحة فى حياته من خلال علاقة حب وعبادة صادقة ليس نابعة عن اجبار ولكن عن حب الكثير يفهم العلاقة بين الله والانسان بطريقة خطا ، المؤمن يهدف لعشرة حقيقة مع رب المجد فى ملكوت وسط بهاء ومجد وتسبيح *

*أما الذى يترك الايمان ويرفض وجود الله ويرفض كل شى هنا كانت الخسارة الكبيرة لانة دخل فى مجال للالحاد من منطلق فاشل لماذا ؟ لان الشخص المؤمن سوف تكون النهاية واحدة لو تحقق حلم وأمنية الملحد فى عدم وجود الله *

*أما الملحد ماذا لو كان طريق المؤمن هو الصحيح وتوجد حياة ابدية مع الله .. اذن اختيار الالحاد هو اكبر تفكير خطا ورد على فكر البشرية كلها لان ليس له هدف ولا معنى .. مجرد فكر يعتقد بعدم وجود حياة بعد الموت *

*اذن اصبحت كل البشرية متساوية فيما تفعل ، افعل ما شاء لا يوجد حياة اخرى ابدية ، المحترم وغير المحترم فى مستوى واحد والمؤمن وغير المؤمن *

*وهنا كانت العبارة ان ماذا سيخسر الملحد فى حياته الايمانية عن حياته الالحادية ؟ لا شى النهاية من منظر الالحادية فى الاثنين واحدة *

*اذن الطريق الاول هو المنطق وهو الصحيح فى كل الاحوال *

*هقولك مثال عندما نقول لشخص اريدك ان تصل الى باريس ولكن امامك طريقين*

*الاول سليم وسوف تصل فيه والثانى جايز تكون نهايتة فى المنتصف فقط *

*ماذا سوف اختار بالطبع الاول لكى اصل لباريس لو كانت الطريق الاولى خدعة لا تكون اقل من الثانية *
*اما الثانية النهاية فيها محسومة فى المنتصف فقط *

*فانت يا عزيزى اخترت الطريق الثانى !!!!!*




> *الطرف الاخر ايضا يريد نفس ما اريده انا و لا يجد ان مشاكل في المسالة ككل *
> *ثم اليس المسيحيين المتزوجين يمارسون الجنس ايضا ؟؟ لماذا يمارسونه لماذا لا ينجبون اطفال الانابيب بدون جنس و ليقاطعوا الجنس طول حياتهم ماداموا ليسوا شهوانيين بل روحانيين ؟؟؟*
> *طبعا لن يستطيعوا و سينفجرون في يوم ما لان الجنس حاجة بيولوجية مثل الاكل و النوم*
> *هل يستطيع الانسان ان يعيش بدون اكل و نوم ؟؟ طبعا لا نفس الامر ينطبق على الجنس *


 

*المعادلة خطا .. الانسان لا يقدر ان يعيش بدون ماء او اكل ولكن الانسان قادر ان يعيش بدون جنس ، امامك الطبقة الرهبانية فى التوحد والنسك ويعيشون اجمل حياتهم بهذة الطريقه ، يوجد اناس فى العالم نفسه ولم يمارسون الجنس بل كرسوا حياتهم للعلم والطريق الفكرى وغيرها من الاعمال بدون زواج ، يوجد من تزوج وعاش فى حياة مقدسة مع الزوجة بدون التعرض لممارسة الجنس ..*

*ولكن الاطار الجنسى يمارس وفق اسس اجتماعية منظمة وسليمة وتكون ثمرتها هو النسل والتكاثر للجنس البشرى *

*أما من يفكر فى الجنس بهذه الطريقة هما الملحدين لانهم يريدون الاشباع الشهوانى داخلهم باى طريقة يريد ان يتحرر من الدين كى يفعل ما يشاء يريد ان يخالف المجتمع لكى يفعل ما يشاء يريد ان يخالف الفطرة الانسانية لكى يفعل ما يشاء من رغبته الجنسية الشريرة الذى تدمر مستقبل اخرين مثل ما يفعل فى نفسه *


*



وما الممنوع في الامر 
انا موافق
هي موافقة
انا راضي
هي راضية 
ما المانع ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*



*المانع هو الفطرة الانسانية الذى توجد داخل الانسان *
*المانع هو الاطار البيئى للمجتمع *
*المانع هو القانون والعقاب*
*المانع هو الاسس الاجتماعية للزمن والحاضر *
*المانع هو الاضرار من كل الجوانب *


*أعطيك مثال .. تخيل معى انه يوجد شخص ملحد يوجد لديه اخت وام *
*وهل سوف يوافق ان الام تمارس الجنس مع شخص امر طالما الاثنين موافقين امامة .. هنا تبدا الدوافع الداخلية والفكرة الاساسية للانسان ارفض ذلك*

*هل سوف يوافق هذا الشخص ان تمارس اخته الجنس مع صاحبه طالما الاثنين موافقين .. لم يفعل ذلك لان الفطرة الانسانية تحتج على ذلك*

*اذن بمعادلة عامة لماذا اسمح لنفسى بممارسة شى يكون ضد الطبيعة الانسانية وضد فطرتى الانسانيه*


*مثال اخر .. هل المجتمع يوافق على هذه الاوضاع بل ان المجتمع يحارب ذلك وتوجد شرطة متخصصة لذلك الامور ، ماذا ان فعلت ذلك معها وبالموافقة بينك وبينها وبلغ عليك شخص الشرطة ودخل عليكم سوف يكون مكانكم السجن لانكم ضمن قضية اداب *

*ما الفرق بينك وبين الدعارة الذى تمارس فى بعض الاماكن والانحلال الذى يوجد بها وكلها تكون بالموافقة *

*هذا يا عزيزى انحلال اخلاقى وفكرى وضد المجتمع وضد الطبيعة الانسانية *


*توجد تفاصيل كثيرة جداا ولكن اكتفى بما سبق ..*





> لا اسمح لي لا اظنها حرية
> فالحرية المشروطة بالحياة الابدية في الجحيم لا تعتبر حرية
> لو قال الرب مثلا انه لا يوجد جحيم يوجد فقط ملكوت للذين يحبونه اظن ان حينها ستكون حرية
> ثم يا عزيزي من قال لك ان الجحيم هو فقط البعد عن الرب و ليس بحيرات الكبيرت حيث البكاء و صرير الاسنان كما قرانا ؟؟؟




*هذا دعوة للتكاسل وعدم الاهتمام وعدم التفريق والتميز سواء مع البشر ام مع الله*

*مبدا العقاب والثواب هذا معروف ضمن كل القوانين والاشياء الاجتماعية هذا المبدا يدرس فى الجامعات *

*التطبيق العملى له يوجد فى كل مكان وداخل كل اطار تبدا من الاسرة والمدرسة حتى نهاية كل شى يمر فى حياتك *

*وماذا لو شخص يريد ان يخالف المجتمع ويقتل ويسرق ويدمر سوف يكون الاعدام هو الحكم عليه وفيهم من يقضى عمره بالسجن كله يعمل كل حياتة لاخر نفس *

*شخص مثلك يرفض الله بكل الطرق ولو كان يوجد لا اكون معه علاقة شخصية بل سوف ارفضه مصيرك سوف يكون العذاب لانك تبتعد عن مصدر الحياة والبهاء والمجد *

*تريد ترفض من اعطى لك عقل وحياة وعمر طويل لك .. لماذا كل ذلك .. لانك سوف تدمر حياتك من اجل ان الاخرين لان سوف يكون نهايتهم الجحيم هم من اختاروا ذلك ما دخل نهاية حياتك بهم *

*شخص يريد ان يكون مجرم لاخر نفس فى حياته يقتل فى الناس القانون حكم عليه بالاعدام هل سوف احتج لان هذا ليس عدل واصير مجرم مثلة واتحرر من النظم الاجتماعية *

*مبدا عقيم وفكرك غير سليم*




> الخلق ليس كامل كما نتصور ...
> انا التسمت الرب قبل بقلبي و فكري و محبتي و لم اجد اي شيء كل ما وجدته هو الفراغ
> الفراغ التام




*الفراغ لانك لم تتعامل بطريقة صحيحة ولم تفهم الامور بوضعها الحقيقى مجرد خلل فى نقط معينة لم تصلح جعلتك تعتقد فى كل ذلك *


*سوف يكون ردى عليك من خلال اختبارات جميلة لشخص لنا هنا فى المنتدى يحكى مدى تعامل الرب فى حياته والصدق والحب فى المعاملة ومع الاخرين*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130053


----------



## مـلـحـد (27 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هل تعرف يا عزيزي انه في القرن المقبل ان استمر وجود و تطور البشرية ستباشر الدول الاروبية و الدول المتقدية في معالجة المؤمنين و اخضاعهم للدكاترة النفسيين ؟؟؟
> و مافيش حاجه اسمها حريه شخصيه يا تري
> انت مستاء من تسلط المسلمين في العصر دا علي الغير
> القرن الجاي هيبقي عصر تسلط الملحدين ولا ايه


 لا طبعا الحرية الشخصية شيء اخر وانا لا اناقشه
فقط كان ردي على الاخ صاحب الموضوع الذي قال فيه ان الملحد يعيش حالة نكران


----------



## مـلـحـد (27 أبريل 2010)

اهلا شكرا على الرد السريع عزيزي


> *وهنا كانت العبارة ان ماذا سيخسر الملحد فى حياته الايمانية عن حياته الالحادية ؟ لا شى النهاية من منظر الالحادية فى الاثنين واحدة *


قلت لك يا زميل انه بالنسبة لي  شيء يساوي  نشوة الالحاد التي اعيشها كملحد و الحرية و السعادة التي اعيشها ايضا
و ماذا يكسب المؤمن ؟؟ سواء كان مسيحي او مسلم او هندوسي او وثني الخ
لا شيء في نظري سواء اكانت عبادة او علاقة حب و متعة مع الرب كما تقول حضرتك فهي بالنسبة لي تماما مثل النشوة الواهية المبنية على وقائع غير مادية و لا علمية محسوسة


> *فانت يا عزيزى اخترت الطريق الثانى !!!!!*


قلت لك يا عزيزي انه بالنسبة لي لا وجود للرب 
ولكن ان وجد فانا لا اريده و لا اريد عبادته و اتباعه 
و انا لا اخسر اي شيء في النهاية و لا اكسب اللا حياتي القصيرة التي اعيشها حر سعيد و سيد على نفسي



> *المعادلة خطا .. الانسان لا يقدر ان يعيش بدون ماء او اكل ولكن الانسان قادر ان يعيش بدون جنس ، امامك الطبقة الرهبانية فى التوحد والنسك ويعيشون اجمل حياتهم بهذة الطريقه ، يوجد اناس فى العالم نفسه ولم يمارسون الجنس بل كرسوا حياتهم للعلم والطريق الفكرى وغيرها من الاعمال بدون زواج ، يوجد من تزوج وعاش فى حياة مقدسة مع الزوجة بدون التعرض لممارسة الجنس ..*


 
اذن مادام الانسان في غنى عن الجنس كما تقول حضرتك
لم يمارس المسيحيون الجنس ؟؟ لم لا ينجبون اطفال بدون جنس  ؟؟
مادام الجنس ما هو اللا وسيلة لانجاب الاطفال



> *أما من يفكر فى الجنس بهذه الطريقة هما الملحدين لانهم يريدون الاشباع الشهوانى داخلهم باى طريقة يريد ان يتحرر من الدين كى يفعل ما يشاء يريد ان يخالف المجتمع لكى يفعل ما يشاء يريد ان يخالف الفطرة الانسانية لكى يفعل ما يشاء من رغبته الجنسية الشريرة الذى تدمر مستقبل اخرين مثل ما يفعل فى نفسه*


 
رؤية خاطئة
عندك في الاسلام مثلا كما تعرفون بكل تاكيد الجنس هو الشهواني فيه كل انواع الجنس مباحة للرجل و حتى السبايا و الطفلات يعني كل انواع الجنس الشهوانية اللي بتتكم عليها حضرتك
يا ترى لم انا لست مسلم ؟؟؟ 
قلت لك لك الالحاد ليس كما تظن الالحاد هو شجاعة و قوة نفسية على قول الحقيقة و الاعتراف بعدم وجود الاله في الكون  و لا علاقة له بالجنس لان الجنس هو مسالة شخصية تختلف من شخص لاخر

ثم ما بها رغبتي الجنسية ؟ انها ليست شريرة بل بالعكس جد ممتعة و انا فيها لا ادمر لانفسي و لا الشريك الاخر بل هناك تراضي و متعة و احساس جميل للطرفين 



> *المانع هو الفطرة الانسانية الذى توجد داخل الانسان
> المانع هو الاطار البيئى للمجتمع *
> *المانع هو القانون والعقاب*
> *المانع هو الاسس الاجتماعية للزمن والحاضر *
> *المانع هو الاضرار من كل الجوانب *


كل الموانع التي تقولها حضرتك واهية و لا اساس لها من الصحة
اللا المانع القانوني فانت الان تنتهك الحرية الشخصية للناس في ممارسة الجنس كما يريدون


> *أعطيك مثال .. تخيل معى انه يوجد شخص ملحد يوجد لديه اخت وام
> وهل سوف يوافق ان الام تمارس الجنس مع شخص امر طالما الاثنين موافقين امامة .. هنا تبدا الدوافع الداخلية والفكرة الاساسية للانسان ارفض ذلك*
> *هل سوف يوافق هذا الشخص ان تمارس اخته الجنس مع صاحبه طالما الاثنين موافقين .. لم يفعل ذلك لان الفطرة الانسانية تحتج على ذلك*


انا اقبل و لا مشكلة عندي 
ويمكن اكون انا وصاحب اختي اصدقاء عادي 
وملايين الملحدين الاروبيين و الغربيين يقبلون


> *مثال اخر .. هل المجتمع يوافق على هذه الاوضاع بل ان المجتمع يحارب ذلك وتوجد شرطة متخصصة لذلك الامور ، ماذا ان فعلت ذلك معها وبالموافقة بينك وبينها وبلغ عليك شخص الشرطة ودخل عليكم سوف يكون مكانكم السجن لانكم ضمن قضية اداب *


يحارب ذلك لانه مجتمع متدين سواء اكان اسلامي او مسييحي 
في حضارات كثيرة كانت العبادات جنسية و كان يتقبلها المجتمع و تقبلتها الفطرة الانسانية انداك


> *ما الفرق بينك وبين الدعارة الذى تمارس فى بعض الاماكن والانحلال الذى يوجد بها وكلها تكون بالموافقة *


ارى انه فرق كبير
انا اصلا لا احب الدعارة و لا اشجعها 
لان الجنس يستطيع ممارسته الكل فلماذا يتقاضى بعض الناس الاجر من اجل ذلك
ارى ان الدعارة مهنة غير اخلاقية فالشخص الذي يعطي خدمات مقابل المال المفروض ان تكون تلك الخدمات ذات قيمة اضافية و ليست بدون قيمة مضافة
هذا في وجهة نظري و لا اعرف ما هي وجهة نظر باقي الملحدين
لكني اشجع الجنس الذي يكون بين التراضي بين البالغين


> *وماذا لو شخص يريد ان يخالف المجتمع ويقتل ويسرق ويدمر سوف يكون الاعدام هو الحكم عليه وفيهم من يقضى عمره بالسجن كله يعمل كل حياتة لاخر نفس *


لكني لم اسرق و لم مارس اي ارهاب ضد الرب حتى يحاكمنى
انا لا اريده فكيف له ان يحاكمني و يرميني في الجحيم و انا اصلا لا افتش عنه و طريقي بعيدة كل البعد عنه


> *مبدا عقيم وفكرك غير سليم*


لماذا غير سليم ؟؟
التدين و البحث عن الاله المعبود هو حاجة المؤمنين و ليس الملحدين
انا مكتفي بداتي و لا اريد الرب في حياتي هذا ان وجد 
هل يقعل ان يعدب الرب الملحدين ؟؟


> *الفراغ لانك لم تتعامل بطريقة صحيحة ولم تفهم الامور بوضعها الحقيقى مجرد خلل فى نقط معينة لم تصلح جعلتك تعتقد فى كل ذلك *


بلى تعاملت بطريقة صحيحة صليت بعفوية و صدق صليت كثيرا و ترجيت كثيرا و في النهاية لا شيء و ادركت انه غير موجود و كل تلك السنين التي كنت فيها مؤمنا كنت اواسي نفسي بالاوهام
تماما مثل المنتشي بالخمر الذي لا يفكر بمزاج صاحي


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (27 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة مع الجميع *


*



قلت لك يا زميل انه بالنسبة لي شيء يساوي نشوة الالحاد التي اعيشها كملحد و الحرية و السعادة التي اعيشها ايضا
و ماذا يكسب المؤمن ؟؟ سواء كان مسيحي او مسلم او هندوسي او وثني الخ
لا شيء في نظري سواء اكانت عبادة او علاقة حب و متعة مع الرب كما تقول حضرتك فهي بالنسبة لي تماما مثل النشوة الواهية المبنية على وقائع غير مادية و لا علمية محسوسة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اولا يكسب حياة ابدية مع الله لو كانت هناك حياة بعد الموت وأنت سوف تخسر ذلك*
*اذن هناك هدف للمؤمن مع الله ولكن الملحد يتوقف المصير معه على عدم حياة بعد الموت وتكون الخسارة لو فشلت هذه الاوهام *

*السعادة موجودة مع كل انسان ولكن من يعرف يحققها فى حياته ، عجيب امرك يعجبك الالحاد لانك تريد ان تبقى سعيد المتوحد هو اسعد شخص فى حياته مع الله *

*كثير يعيش الحرية بقدر يجعلة سعيد .. لا تترك ما يترسب فى حياتك الماضية أن يوثر على اوهام تحاول تقنع نفسك بها *

*قل لى ما هى السعادة الذى تجدها عندك ولم تكون فى طريق المؤمن ؟*

*ما هى الحرية الذى توجد معك ولم تكون مع المؤمن ؟*

*قلى لى ما الفرق بين حياتك الماضية فى الايمان والحالية الالحادية فى تحقيق السعادة والحرية ؟*

*



اذن مادام الانسان في غنى عن الجنس كما تقول حضرتك
لم يمارس المسيحيون الجنس ؟؟ لم لا ينجبون اطفال بدون جنس ؟؟
مادام الجنس ما هو اللا وسيلة لانجاب الاطفال


أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*الحياة الزوجية هى حياة مقدسة وطاهرة وفق معايير اجتماعية امام كل الناس هذا اشياء وضعها الله فى اطار مقدس *

*أما الخطا من يعتقد ان الجنس حرية افعل ما اشاء وقت ما اريد ما اى شخص هذه ليست طهارة بل عبودية لفكر مغلوط مع الشخص  *

*هذا معروف فى العلوم الاجتماعية والكبح المفجع لتحقيق ملذة الانسان وفق ما يريد بدون اى معايير سليمة *




> ثم ما بها رغبتي الجنسية ؟ انها ليست شريرة بل بالعكس جد ممتعة و انا فيها لا ادمر لانفسي و لا الشريك الاخر بل هناك تراضي و متعة و احساس جميل للطرفين


 

*اعتقاد خطا .. المتعة ان تشترك فى شركة زوجية تمارس هذا الاطار فى معيار صحيح وليس وفق ما تريد نفسى *

*ثانيا فانت نتيجة عملية شرعية بين الابوين وفق حياة سعيدة تتكون فى كل اسرة وفق ثمرة صالحة من اولاد يكونوا وسطهم  هذه هى السعادة والحرية وتحقيق ذاتك*

*اما من يريد ان يحقق ذاتة فى الشهوة والجنس مع الاخرين بدون اى ضوابط  فهى شهوانية غير اخلاقيه مستعبد من شهوته فقط لا يعرف التحكم بها بل هى من تتحكم فيه ومن هنا تكون قادره ان تفعل ما تشاء من جرائم  اخرى *





> كل الموانع التي تقولها حضرتك واهية و لا اساس لها من الصحة
> اللا المانع القانوني فانت الان تنتهك الحرية الشخصية للناس في ممارسة الجنس كما يريدون


 

* جايز تكون فى نظرك ولكنها حقيقة *

*ليس القانون ينتهك الناس بل هذا اليف باء طبيعة انسانية داخل الانسان ومن يخالفها يصبح مجرم فى حق الطبيعة *

*المجرم يرى ان القانون ينتهك حقه ، السارق كذلك ، وغيرهم من الناس  اصبح المجتمع وفق رغبات البشر الشريرة وليس معايير محكمة صحيحة *

*كل البشر يخضعون للقانون لتحقيق العداله والحكم لمن يخالف اليف باء طبيعة انسانية توجد اشياء لا يجب الخروج عنها وكل البشر *


*



انا اقبل و لا مشكلة عندي 
ويمكن اكون انا وصاحب اختي اصدقاء عادي 
وملايين الملحدين الاروبيين و الغربيين يقبلون


أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*الاجابة واضحة فى كلامك اذن الالحاد هذه صورته الحقيقية دعوة للانحلال الخلقى والتعامل الجنسى بقوة رهيبة جعل الكل يخطا ويمارس ما يريد ان يفعله *

*ومنها نترك كل مجتمع على رغبته وهنا يبدا كل شخص يفعل ما يريد فيوجد شخص يريد ويحب القوة والتملك على الاخرين وضربهم والعبودية والخضوع له .. هذه هى السعادة والحرية فى فهمه*

*الالحاد هو دعوة للفساد وليس للطهارة والقداسة والحفاظ على النفس ، بل انظر ماذا فعل الجنس من امراض ضخمة تسبب بها لانه لا يمارس بالطريقة الاجتماعية الصحيحة *


*كيف تكون كل ذلك الجنس البشرى؟؟ الاجابة بهذا المعيار المقدس والسليم هل تريد بعد كل هذه القرون ان تدعو الناس لمعيار اخر هو  ممارسة الجنس وفق ما نريد *





> لكني لم اسرق و لم مارس اي ارهاب ضد الرب حتى يحاكمنى
> انا لا اريده فكيف له ان يحاكمني و يرميني في الجحيم و انا اصلا لا افتش عنه و طريقي بعيدة كل البعد عنه





*يا عزيزى مجرد البعد عن الله فى الحياة الاخرى هى نار لوحدها ، الله ليس جالس ومنتظر لنا الغلط حتى يعذب الناس ، بل الله يعاقب من يستحق ذلك *

*لا يوجد بعد الموت شى اخر غير الله كيف تكون بعيد عنه ، مجرد البعد عن الله فى الحياة الاخرى هى موت وعذاب *

*اريدك ان تتخيل مساحة البحيرة النارية للبشر المعذبين ، هل هى فى مكان ما والله معه كبريت مثل الذى معك حتى يشعل النار ومن الممكن ان ينكسر العود ويفتح العلبة مرة ثانية ويستخرج عود اخر ويكون نار ضخمة ويرمى كل واحد فيها وينظر لهم *

*ما هذا التفكير العقيم يا عزيزى ، الله عادل وصادق وحكيم ولم يحده مكان قط *

*انت الان تعيش حياة لو فعلت وانتحرت سوف تفارق الحياة *

*الحياة الثانية هى مثل ذلك البعد فيها عن الله موت وعذاب والعقاب موجود لمن اخطا *





> بلى تعاملت بطريقة صحيحة صليت بعفوية و صدق صليت كثيرا و ترجيت كثيرا و في النهاية لا شيء و ادركت انه غير موجود و كل تلك السنين التي كنت فيها مؤمنا كنت اواسي نفسي بالاوهام
> تماما مثل المنتشي بالخمر الذي لا يفكر بمزاج صاحي


 

*ليس معنى انك لم تعاين الرب او تختبر ذلك اولا تحس بذلك او لا تشعر بالعالم الاخر انك ترفض ذلك*

*اعداد لا تحصى عرفت الرب واختبرت الله وتعامل فى حياتها بعد دمار كامل وسوف اضع لك بعض منها فى المشاركات القادمة كى ترى تعامل الله مع الناس ..*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (27 أبريل 2010)

*اختبار سجين:*

*«عمري 23 سنة. إني مستعد أن أذهب للسماء لما يجيء دوري. وأنا سعيد حقاً. منذ أسبوع رأيت حلماً سآخذه معي عند إعدامي بالكرسي الكهربائي. حلمت أنني ذاهب للسماء، ومعي يسوع. كنت أصعد الدرجات أربعاً أربعاً بينما يسوع يصعدها درجتين درجتين، وسألني يسوع عن سبب استعجالي، فأجبت أنني أتعجل الوصول إلى هناك. وعندما وصلت أحاط الملائكة بي.*

*وقد يستغرب بعض الناس هذا الكلام من شخص دخل السجن ملحداً، ولكن الاستغراب سيزول عندما يعرفون كيف التقيت باللّه باكراً ذات صباح، فقد دعتني سيدة لحضور خدمة دينية بالسجن، وكنت وقتها ألعب الورق مع زملاء لي، فضحكت عليها وقلت: «أنا لا أؤمن باللّه» قلتها بفخر ومضيت ألعب. لكن السيدة رجتني بإلحاح، فتجاهلتها. ولكنها قالت عبارة شدَّت انتباهي. قالت: «إن كنت لا تؤمن باللّه فجرِّب هذه التجربة. قبل أن تنام الليلة أطلب من اللّه أن يوقظك في أي ساعة، وعندما يوقظك أطلب منه أن يغفر خطاياك». وكان كلامها كلام الواثق، فأثَّرت فيَّ. ولم أذهب للخدمة الدينية، ولكني تذكرت قولاً عن التجربة، وقلت: «يا رب، إن كنت موجوداً أيقظني الليلة الساعة الثالثة إلا ربعاً صباحاً». *
*كان الجو شتاء، وكانت النوافذ مغطاة بالصقيع. ونمت نوماً عادياً، بعدها جافى النوم عينيَّ، فاستيقظت. شعرت بالحر والعرق مع أن الزنزانة كانت باردة، وكان كل شيء هادئاً ما عدا أنفاس بعض السجناء وشخير أحدهم. ثم سمعت خطو أقدام خارج الزنزانة، عرفت فيها خطوات الحارس، فسألته عن الساعة فقال: «الثالثة إلا ربعاً». وقفز قلبي داخلي! ومضى الحارس دون أن يراني أقوم من فراشي وأركع. ولا أذكر ماذا قلت للّه، ولكني رجوته أن يرحمني أنا القاتل الأثيم. ولقد خلصني في تلك الليلة، فلقد آمنت بابنه يسوع المسيح منذ تلك الليلة.*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (27 أبريل 2010)

*اختبار مجرم سابق:*

*راح يذرع زنزانة السجن وهو مرتبك، وأي شخص لا يرتبك وهو يواجه ليودر كنجيلو؟! فعندما كان في الحادية عشرة من عمره خطف حقيبة يد سيدة من الترولي المزدحم، وكانت هذه بداية انحرافه. ومرَّت خمس سنوات وهو يسرق قبل أن يُلقَى القبض عليه ويُسجَن. وعقب خروجه من السجن أدمن الهيروين، وبدأت سلسلة من سجنه وخروجه من السجن، ثم سجنه.. وهكذا. وعندما كان يذرع غرفة سجنه وجد مكتوباً على الحائط : «عندما تصل إلى نهاية طريقك، ويرتبك عقلك، ويبدو لك أنه لم تبق إلا الدموع، اتجه إلى يسوع، فهو الذي يجب أن تجده!». *
*وجعلته هذه الكلمات يفكر.*
*لقد وصل «ليو» إلى نهاية الطريق، وعقله مرتبك، وليس له إلا الدموع، ولكن البكاء لن يغيِّر الماضي.. إذاً فليطلب عون يسوع ليغير حياته، وليجعل مستقبله مختلفاً عن ماضيه. *
*ولأول مرة في حياته يجد شيئاً في نفسه بجوار اليأس!*

*وخرج من السجن عام 1958 ودرس وحصل على الثانوية العامة، ثم التحق بكلية وست تشستر، ثم كلية اللاهوت في فيلادلفيا. وهو اليوم يعمل بين المسجونين، ويعظ في الكنيسة صباح الأحد، ويعمل بين الشباب. *


----------



## مـلـحـد (28 أبريل 2010)

> *اذن هناك هدف للمؤمن مع الله ولكن الملحد يتوقف المصير معه على عدم حياة بعد الموت وتكون الخسارة لو فشلت هذه الاوهام *


تقصد خسارة مثل حفرة النار التي بها البكاء و صرير الاسنان ؟؟
انا لا اعرف ان كانت هناك حياة بعد الموت او لا لانه لم يعد اي انسان من الموت ليبخرنا بما يجري
ولا احد يعرف هل هناك حياة بعد الموت او لا 
في الحقيقة لا يعنيني الامر كثيرا سواء اكانت حياة بعد الموت او لا رغم انني اعتقد بقوة انه لا حياة بعد الموت و حين يموت الانسان يتحول سندوييتش للديدان و البكتيريا و تخلص القصة الى هدا الحد


> *قل لى ما هى السعادة الذى تجدها عندك ولم تكون فى طريق المؤمن ؟
> ما هى الحرية الذى توجد معك ولم تكون مع المؤمن ؟*
> *قلى لى ما الفرق بين حياتك الماضية فى الايمان والحالية الالحادية فى تحقيق السعادة والحرية ؟*


الفرق هو انني  كنت اؤمن برب سيخلصني و سياخدني معه حين اموت و اعيش معه الى الابد 
كنت اتخلى عن الكثير من الامور اريد تحقيها في حياتي كنت اتسامح حين لا اكون حازم
كنت اترك الكثير من الفرص في الحياة مادام هناك حياة اخرى حسب اعتقادي القديم
الان انا حر افعل ما اريد بدون قيود بدون كاميرا الهية تراقبني و تراقب افكاري 
انا حر في افكاري افكر كيفما اريد
انا اعرف ان حياتي قصيرة و لدي امنيات و اهداف كثيرة في حياتي اريد و اعمل على تحقيقها 
وهده هي قمة متعتي و نشوتي في الالحاد 
كل الخوف الذي كان عندي في السابق من السقوط و الموت الابدي الان تبدد لاني انتصرت عليه 
كما قال المسيح الحق يحرركم
انا الحق و الحقيقة حرراني 


> *الحياة الزوجية هى حياة مقدسة وطاهرة وفق معايير اجتماعية امام كل الناس هذا اشياء وضعها الله فى اطار مقدس
> أما الخطا من يعتقد ان الجنس حرية افعل ما اشاء وقت ما اريد ما اى شخص هذه ليست طهارة بل عبودية لفكر مغلوط مع الشخص *
> *هذا معروف فى العلوم الاجتماعية والكبح المفجع لتحقيق ملذة الانسان وفق ما يريد بدون اى معايير سليمة *


يا عزيزي انت لم تجبني على تساؤلي
* مادام الانسان في غنى عن الجنس كما تقول حضرتك
لم يمارس المسيحيون الجنس ؟؟ لم لا ينجبون اطفال بدون جنس ؟؟
مادام الجنس ما هو اللا وسيلة لانجاب الاطفال*


> *اعتقاد خطا .. المتعة ان تشترك فى شركة زوجية تمارس هذا الاطار فى معيار صحيح وليس وفق ما تريد نفسى *


ولكنك تقول لي رايك النابع من معتقداتك الدينية
وانا غير ملزم به على الاطلاق لاني اجد المتعة في اطار خارج اطار الزوجية 


> *ثانيا فانت نتيجة عملية شرعية بين الابوين وفق حياة سعيدة تتكون فى كل اسرة وفق ثمرة صالحة من اولاد يكونوا وسطهم هذه هى السعادة والحرية وتحقيق ذاتك*


لا فرق بيني  و بين ابن الزنا او الابن خارج اطار الزواج
مادمت انا جئت عن طريق الجنس و هو ايضا جاء عن طريق الجنس . انا و ابن العلاقة غير الزوجية واحد
ثم اني ابي و امي مسلمين تزوجوا عن طريق الاسلام و هذا يعتبر زنا في المسيحية فاي زيجة غير مربوطة بالرباط الالهي المقدس لا تعتتبر زواجا 
ثم ان عائلتي لم تكن سعيدة لانها عائلة اسلامية فيها يضهد الرجل المراة و يظلمهاويظلم حتى ابناءه و يقسوا عليهم


> *اما من يريد ان يحقق ذاتة فى الشهوة والجنس مع الاخرين بدون اى ضوابط فهى شهوانية غير اخلاقيه مستعبد من شهوته فقط لا يعرف التحكم بها بل هى من تتحكم فيه ومن هنا تكون قادره ان تفعل ما تشاء من جرائم اخرى *


لا الشهوة لا تتحكم في كما تقول حضرتك بل انا اتحكم فيها
لان لكل شء في الحياة ضوابط
للجنس ضوابط ايضا و ان تعدى ضوابطه يصح ادمان يعالج في مستشفيات الامراض النفسية و العقلية مثل الادمان على الاكل و امور اخرى
و الجرائم ايضا لا تتحكم بي لاني عاقل و لا ارتكب الجرائم لانها هي المخالفة للانسانية و الحياة البشرية


> *المجرم يرى ان القانون ينتهك حقه ، السارق كذلك ، وغيرهم من الناس اصبح المجتمع وفق رغبات البشر الشريرة وليس معايير محكمة صحيحة *


ولكن السارق يسرق و المجرم يجرم انا لا اسرق و لا اجرم
انا امارس الجنس بكامل حريتي ما دخلكم فيا و فيها ؟؟


> *يا عزيزى مجرد البعد عن الله فى الحياة الاخرى هى نار لوحدها ، الله ليس جالس ومنتظر لنا الغلط حتى يعذب الناس ، بل الله يعاقب من يستحق ذلك *


انا افترضت معك الافتراض
اما في الحقيقة فانا اقول لا وجود للاله و لا توجد اي ادلة علمية و مادية تدل على وجوده
وبالتالي لا وجود  للحياة الابدية و لا الملكوت و لا اي شيء آخر


> *ليس معنى انك لم تعاين الرب او تختبر ذلك اولا تحس بذلك او لا تشعر بالعالم الاخر انك ترفض ذلك
> اعداد لا تحصى عرفت الرب واختبرت الله وتعامل فى حياتها بعد دمار كامل وسوف اضع لك بعض منها فى المشاركات القادمة كى ترى تعامل الله مع الناس *


ولكني لا اريد الرب هل تفهم هذه النقطة يا عزيزي
لا اريده و لا احتاجه و لا احس اني بحاجة لان اعبد اله يكون مثل سيدي او من يرعاني 
انا اعيش حياة سعيدة و لا حاجة لي للرب كي افتش عنه
فالذي يبحث عن الشيء هو من يحتاج اليه اما انا لا احتاج ان اعبد اي خالق 
اما ما قاله اولئك الناس
فعن اي رب تتكلم يا عزيزي
هناك الهندوس والمسلمون يقولون نفس الكلام فاي رب ساتبع
فليتفق المؤمنين اولا و ليقولوا للمؤمنين ان يؤمنوا بربهم الموحد جميعا


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (28 أبريل 2010)

> تقصد خسارة مثل حفرة النار التي بها البكاء و صرير الاسنان ؟؟
> انا لا اعرف ان كانت هناك حياة بعد الموت او لا لانه لم يعد اي انسان من الموت ليبخرنا بما يجري
> ولا احد يعرف هل هناك حياة بعد الموت او لا
> في الحقيقة لا يعنيني الامر كثيرا سواء اكانت حياة بعد الموت او لا رغم انني اعتقد بقوة انه لا حياة بعد الموت و حين يموت الانسان يتحول سندوييتش للديدان و البكتيريا و تخلص القصة الى هدا الحد




*ليست خسارة ولم يكون هناك اى ظلم بل عدل كامل وحكم صادق ، لماذا تاخذ الامور وكانها تحدث بالصدفة واللحظة وجايز انسان يتعرض للموت ويكون امامه فرصة لا يا عزيزى الله محب وعادل يترك كل الفرص امام كل شخص ويعطى الكثير ويحاول مرات عديدة جدا*

*فإن كنت تحب الله محبه صادقة وتريد ان تعيش بكل صدق معه تاكد لا ولم يتركك لحظة واحدة *

*الله لم يقف لك بالمرصاد حتى يمسك عليك غلط ، الله محب وجميل هو الذى وهب لك حياه وخلقك بكل حب ومحبه ويريدك ان تكون معه ..*

*الكثير مات ورجع للحياة مرة ثانية وصار مبشر لكلمة الله الحية ويكرز بما وراء ذلك الحياه فهناك سيدة ظهرت كثيرا على قناة تى بى ان العالمية *

*وهناك رجل فى نيجيريا قام من الاموات بقرب اكبر خيمة للكرازة المسيحية وتناول هذا الحدث فى القنوات ، فالكثير شاهد وخبر الاخرين *

*يوجد اتصال من العالم الاخر بنا ظهورات لا تعد ولا تحصى لشخصيات من كل انحاء العالم ، هناك ظهور يكون لفئة جماعية والكثير من الظهورات للملائكة فى العالم *
*وفهناك عالم يشاهد فى عالم الحقيقة والواقع ويحس به الاغلبية فى حياتهم *

*هناك ظهور حدث فى مصر قريبا *

*شاهد هذا الفديو لكى تعرف مدى حقيقة هذه الامور ..*

http://www.fatherbassit.com/7aqeqat-zhor-el3zra2.html



*عزيزى الحقيقة سوف تظل حقيقة مهما رفض بعض الناس  ، السيد المسيح محب وينتظر كل الناس ويرحب بالجميع وينادى الجميع لكى يعيشوا معه حياة روحية ابدية فى بهاء ومجد وتسبيح ابدى *





> الفرق هو انني كنت اؤمن برب سيخلصني و سياخدني معه حين اموت و اعيش معه الى الابد
> كنت اتخلى عن الكثير من الامور اريد تحقيها في حياتي كنت اتسامح حين لا اكون حازم
> كنت اترك الكثير من الفرص في الحياة مادام هناك حياة اخرى حسب اعتقادي القديم
> الان انا حر افعل ما اريد بدون قيود بدون كاميرا الهية تراقبني و تراقب افكاري
> ...





*يوجد الكثير من المفاهيم المغلوطة .. السيد المسيح يريد ذلك وينتظر ذلك منك ومن الجميع ويعطى الوعود لهذه الحياة الممجده معه *
*السيد المسيح يريدك ان تحقق ما تريد لكى تحقق ذاتك بين البشر بالاجتهاد والحب ويريد ان يكون رفيق لك وصديق وليس الله الذى يتسلط عليك ويطلب منك عبادة وواجبات كل يوم  يريدك ان تختار الفرص المناسبة والجيدة لحياتك *

*اعطيك مثال توجد قصة لرجل فى مصر تم فصله من الشغل وبحث عن عمل حتى يدبر منه المعيشة له وللاسرة  وجمع له صديق عمل فى شركة ورتب معه المعاد لكى يقابل المدير وانتظر فى الصباح موعد المدير وحين وصل المدير ورحب به وقدم له سيجارة رفض ان ياخذ منه ذلك لماذا قال لانه صادق وامين مع الله ولا يخالف حياة المحبة بالخطية وصرخ المدير وطرده من المكتب وبقى اربع ايام فى البيت .. الوظيفة كانت امين مخازن وصل جواب فى اليوم الرابع من مدير الشركة للرجل  يقول له نظرا لامانتك لله ولا نعينك امين للمخازن بل نائب رئيس مجلس الشركة ..*

*اما الشخص الملحد فى نظرك يريد ان يفعل ما يريد كى يحصل على كل شى لو تناول السجارة كان يظل فى المخازن ولكن القوة تكمن فى محبة السيد المسيح وصدق الشخص معه لذلك لم يتركه جعله فى اعلى المناصب *

*القوة يا سيدى فى التنفيذ للحب الصادق لانه اختبر ذلك الحب من داخل قلبه وام الضعف هو من يريد ان يفعل اى شى امامه بدون ضوابط وكما تريد نفسه الوحيدة *

*الله يريدك فى احسن مركز ويريدك ان تحقق كل ما لديك من قدرات والحصول على احسن الفرص الذى توجد امامك فى ظل محبة مع رفيق هذا الغربة على الارض ، الله ليس يمسك لك كاميرا لكى يتربص لك لكل كبيرة وصغيرة ولكن يريدك للافضل ..*


*



يا عزيزي انت لم تجبني على تساؤلي
مادام الانسان في غنى عن الجنس كما تقول حضرتك
لم يمارس المسيحيون الجنس ؟؟ لم لا ينجبون اطفال بدون جنس ؟؟
مادام الجنس ما هو اللا وسيلة لانجاب الاطفال

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هل تقدر ان تفعل ذلك البشرية من الفين سنة .. هل تقدر ان تفعل البشرية ذلك من الف سنة .. هل تقدر ان تفعل البشرية ذلك من 500 سنة وهل تقدر ان تفعل البشرية ذلك من 200 سنة .. المنطلق الفكرى لك من هذه القضية ساقط الله وضع ضوابط لهذه المعاشرة ازوجية الحبية كى يكون منها الثمرة الذى يريدها ..*

*هل سوف تخالف كل ذلك الزمن بما فيه وفق رغبة لديك شريرة تريد التنفيذ من خلالها رغبتك .. يا سيدى هذا ضعف.. القوة هى ان تتزوج وتحقق ذاتك من خلال هذا الاسس الاجتماعيه وليس لهذا الانحلال الخلقى الذى اصبح عليه الملحدين *




> لا فرق بيني و بين ابن الزنا او الابن خارج اطار الزواج
> مادمت انا جئت عن طريق الجنس و هو ايضا جاء عن طريق الجنس . انا و ابن العلاقة غير الزوجية واحد
> ثم اني ابي و امي مسلمين تزوجوا عن طريق الاسلام و هذا يعتبر زنا في المسيحية فاي زيجة غير مربوطة بالرباط الالهي المقدس لا تعتتبر زواجا
> ثم ان عائلتي لم تكن سعيدة لانها عائلة اسلامية فيها يضهد الرجل المراة و يظلمهاويظلم حتى ابناءه و يقسوا عليهم




*قلت لك نصيحة وان لا تاخذ ما ترسب لك فى الماضى وتجعلة يوثر على حياتك بهذا الشكل .. للاسف يحاول البعض الخروج من هذه المشاكل السابقة بالالحاد وللاسف يخرج من فشل ويدخل فى فشل اعمق وعقيم للاسف *





> لان لكل شء في الحياة ضوابط
> للجنس ضوابط ايضا و ان تعدى ضوابطه يصح ادمان يعالج في مستشفيات الامراض النفسية و العقلية مثل الادمان على الاكل و امور اخرى
> و الجرائم ايضا لا تتحكم بي لاني عاقل و لا ارتكب الجرائم لانها هي المخالفة للانسانية و الحياة البشرية


 



*بالظبط هذه الضوابط لا نريد ان نخرج عنها ونلتزم بها .. ان ما يفعلة الملحدين من الانحلال لرغباتهم الشريرة والشهوانية هى جرائم ضد البشرية للفجع الجنسى الذى يوجد لديهم ويريدون ان يمارسونه بدون ضوابط اجتماعية محترمة *

*فهكذا يكون الملحدين مثل الحيوانات فى شبعهم الجنسى المفجع .. *





> انا افترضت معك الافتراض
> اما في الحقيقة فانا اقول لا وجود للاله و لا توجد اي ادلة علمية و مادية تدل على وجوده
> وبالتالي لا وجود للحياة الابدية و لا الملكوت و لا اي شيء آخر




* 
نعم ناخذ دليل من ادلة لا تحصى وهى .. حجة الحركة والمحرك الاول 






اما ما قاله اولئك الناس
فعن اي رب تتكلم يا عزيزي

أنقر للتوسيع...



*عن السيد المسيح الذى عرف الملايين هذا المحب عن الاختبار الشخصى لحياتهم ووضعت لك امثله
:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## مـلـحـد (29 أبريل 2010)

> *الكثير مات ورجع للحياة مرة ثانية وصار مبشر لكلمة الله الحية ويكرز بما وراء ذلك الحياه فهناك سيدة ظهرت كثيرا على قناة تى بى ان العالمية *


كلها هلاوس يا عزيزي وهي مثبتة علمية على انها هلاوس
ساضعها الدليل لاحقا
تماما مثل قصة الكفن المقدس و اخر ما قال فيه العلم انه ماهو اللا خدعة تصويرية


> *يوجد اتصال من العالم الاخر بنا ظهورات لا تعد ولا تحصى لشخصيات من كل انحاء العالم ، هناك ظهور يكون لفئة جماعية والكثير من الظهورات للملائكة فى العالم
> وفهناك عالم يشاهد فى عالم الحقيقة والواقع ويحس به الاغلبية فى حياتهم *


الغريب انها ظهورات كلها مشكوك في امرها و صحتها
لانها لو كانت حقائق لصدقها الجميع و لا شكك فيها احدا
هل يشكك احد في ظهور الشمس ؟؟
كلهافي الاخير تكون خدعة بصرية لا اكثر و لا اقل
على فكرة جماعات كثيرة من المسيحيين  لا يؤمنون بظهورات القديسين و مريم ... الخ
ثم ما رايك بالمعجزات في الاسلام و في الهندوسية و عند الشيعة ؟؟؟


> *شاهد هذا الفديو لكى تعرف مدى حقيقة هذه الامور ..*


ظهور العذراء في الوراق ماهو اللا خدعة لن اتطرق اليه
استغرب من العقول التي تصدق بدون تمحيص و لا تشكك
كيف لطيف امراة مضوي على شكل ليزر ان يظهر فجاة بدون ان تنزل من السماء او تاتي الى الارض ثم بعد مدة من الوقت تختفي من فوق الكنيسة 
عموما هذه الامور لا اريد التطرق اليها لانك ان جئتني بما تقول عنه معجزات في المسيحية ساتيك بنظيره في الاسلام و الهندوسية و غيرهما و سندخل في عالم الخيال و التوهم


> *عزيزى الحقيقة سوف تظل حقيقة مهما رفض بعض الناس ، السيد المسيح محب وينتظر كل الناس ويرحب بالجميع وينادى الجميع لكى يعيشوا معه حياة روحية ابدية فى بهاء ومجد وتسبيح ابدى *


ارايت الان حضرتك تقولها
المسيح هو من يرحب بالناس و ينتظر الناس لانه يحتاج للناس
انا عكسه تماما فانا لا احتاج لا للمسيح و لا يهوه ولا البعل ولا زيوس ولا اي اله اخر


> * الله وضع ضوابط لهذه المعاشرة ازوجية الحبية كى يكون منها الثمرة الذى يريدها *


لكنك بل قليل كنت تقو ان الجنس ما هو اللا لانجاب الاطفال و كنت تفتخر بالرهبان و الراهبات
عموما عزيزي انت تقول ان الله وضع حدودا لهذه المعاشرة سافترض معك ذلك
يعني انت الله نفسه لا يعترض على ان يمارس الزوجين الجنس ضمن الضوابط اياها
طيب السؤال هو لم يعترض اذن ان امارس الجنس انا ايضا بضوابطي ؟؟ في ماذا سيضره ان امارس الجنس ؟


> *بالظبط هذه الضوابط لا نريد ان نخرج عنها ونلتزم بها .. ان ما يفعلة الملحدين من الانحلال لرغباتهم الشريرة والشهوانية هى جرائم ضد البشرية للفجع الجنسى الذى يوجد لديهم ويريدون ان يمارسونه بدون ضوابط اجتماعية محترمة
> فهكذا يكون الملحدين مثل الحيوانات فى شبعهم الجنسى المفجع *


قلت يا يا سيدي لا تخلط الاوراق من فضلك
ماذا تقصد بالملحدين ؟؟؟
الملحدين لا رب لهم و لا كتب لهم تنظم حياتهم الخاصة لكل حياة يعيشها كما يريد انا احكي عن نفسي و لا معرفة لي بحياة الاخرين
ان اعرف ان الافراط في الاشياء يعتبر ادمانا من بينها الجنس ايضا و ان مورس بكثرة يصبح مرضا
هذه امور اعرفها و اقوم بفعلها فانا لا احتاج لرب ان يقول لي اياها و لا انظمة اجتماعية لاتعلمها 
ثم اليس المؤمنين مثل الحيونات ايضا يمارسون الجنس لاشاع رغباتهم ايضا ؟؟؟


> عن السيد المسيح الذى عرف الملايين هذا المحب عن الاختبار الشخصى لحياتهم ووضعت لك امثله


 
اولا ما ادراك ان ربك و ليس رب آخر ؟؟
 هناك ملايين اخرى عرفوا ربهم ليس المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2010)

> ساضعها الدليل لاحقا


ينبغي ان تضع ادلتك قبل التكلم امال ملحد ازاى ؟؟؟



> تماما مثل قصة الكفن المقدس و اخر ما قال فيه العلم انه ماهو اللا خدعة تصويرية


يظهر انك ملحد مسلم هاهاهاها



> الغريب انها ظهورات كلها مشكوك في امرها و صحتها
> لانها لو كانت حقائق لصدقها الجميع و لا شكك فيها احدا


في حياتي لم ارى مسلم بها المستوي التفكيري
هل اذا شك شخص في شئ أصبح مشكوك فيه ؟؟؟

حسنا انا اشك انك موجود فهل انت مشكوك فيك ؟؟
سؤال لك جاني طالما انك ملحد

اثبت لي ان 1 + 1 = 2 ؟؟ لو انت تصدق ذلك !!



> هل يشكك احد في ظهور الشمس ؟؟



نعم أنا أشك في ظهورها
اذن حسب منطقك صار الظهور مشكوك فيه



> ثم ما رايك بالمعجزات في الاسلام و في الهندوسية و عند الشيعة ؟؟؟



كيف قلت انها معجزات ؟؟



> ظهور العذراء في الوراق ماهو اللا خدعة لن اتطرق اليه



لأنك ضعيف وكلامك غير مبني على اى دليل سوى الظن والظن الخاطئ والظهور حقيقي تام تام
ولو تقدر تتكلم انا موجود لدحض افتراءاتك كلها 
واول سؤال لك فى هذا الموضوع مني

انا اريدك تحديد يوم بنفسك تقوم فيه بعمل نفس ما حدث فى الوراق ..



> استغرب من العقول التي تصدق بدون تمحيص و لا تشكك


وانا استغرب من العقول التي تشك بدون تمحيص ولا دليل علمي وهذا دليل على انك لست بملحد بل مسلم

يا عزيزى تذكر ان الذي لا يرى نور الشمس لا يقدر ان يقول انها لم تطلع اليوم !!!



> كيف لطيف امراة مضوي على شكل ليزر ان يظهر فجاة بدون ان تنزل من السماء او تاتي الى الارض ثم بعد مدة من الوقت تختفي من فوق الكنيسة


اولا : اثبت انه ليزر يا ملحد !! ؟؟
ثانيا ك ما الغريب في ذلك ؟؟
هل لأن العذراء القديسة فى السماء لابد ان تنزل من السماء امام الأعين ؟؟؟ 
وما هو المكان الذى سوف تنزل منه اذا كانت هى اساسا اكبر من السماء لأنها الآن روح وليست جسد ؟؟
ما قلته هو دليل يهدم كلامك لأنها طالما ظهرت واختفت فتكون ليس لها مصدر !!!



> عموما هذه الامور لا اريد التطرق اليها لانك ان جئتني بما تقول عنه معجزات في المسيحية ساتيك بنظيره في الاسلام و الهندوسية و غيرهما و سندخل في عالم الخيال و التوهم


هات أنا موجود ولنبدأ بالإسلام ...



> المسيح هو من يرحب بالناس و ينتظر الناس* لانه يحتاج للناس*


يا مدلس اين قال هو ان المسيح يحتاج الناس ؟؟



> انا عكسه تماما فانا لا احتاج لا للمسيح و لا يهوه ولا البعل ولا زيوس ولا اي اله اخر


تحتاج شئت أم ابيت ولى كلام معك تباعا


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2010)

> يعني انت الله نفسه لا يعترض على ان يمارس الزوجين الجنس ضمن الضوابط اياها
> طيب السؤال هو لم يعترض اذن ان امارس الجنس انا ايضا بضوابطي ؟؟ في ماذا سيضره ان امارس الجنس ؟



مين قال لك انه سوف يضار من هذا ؟؟؟



> ثم اليس المؤمنين مثل الحيونات ايضا يمارسون الجنس لاشاع رغباتهم ايضا ؟؟؟



لا ، بل من يمارسه بدون ضوابط


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أبريل 2010)

> ثم ما رايك بالمعجزات في الاسلام و في الهندوسية و عند  الشيعة ؟؟؟



ما هي معجزات الاسلام خبرني

حتي المسلمين و الهندوس لا يقولون ان لديهم معجزات

ثم ان صحه الكفن المقدس او اي ظهورات ليست هي سبب ايماننا و لكنها تثبته و تعضده

معجزات الشيعه دي فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين حتي الشيعه مش بيقولوا عليها

و فين معجزات اهل السنه لم نسمع

و اين معجزات الهندوس كمان

فين انا واسعه الاطلاع و لم اسمع عنها يعني


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أبريل 2010)

> المسيح هو من يرحب بالناس و ينتظر الناس لانه يحتاج للناس
> انا عكسه تماما فانا لا احتاج لا للمسيح و لا يهوه ولا  البعل ولا زيوس ولا اي اله اخر



المسيح لا يحتاج احدا علي فكره و لكن الحب لا يفهمه احدا للاسف الا انه ذل 

انت مثلا بتحب فلانه

هل انت ناقص محتاج للحب

ربما لا 

و لكن انت بطبيعتك محب 




> الملحدين لا رب لهم و لا كتب لهم تنظم حياتهم الخاصة لكل  حياة يعيشها كما يريد انا احكي عن نفسي و لا معرفة لي بحياة الاخرين


*
1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. لِدَاوُدَ قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ:  [لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ]. فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ  يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً. 
2 اَلرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي  الْبَشَرِ لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟ 
3 الْكُلُّ  قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ  وَاحِدٌ.*




> انا عكسه تماما فانا لا احتاج لا للمسيح و لا يهوه ولا  البعل ولا زيوس ولا اي اله اخر




يسوع هو يهوه




> اولا ما ادراك ان ربك و ليس رب آخر ؟؟
> هناك ملايين اخرى عرفوا ربهم ليس المسيح



ههههههههههههههه اااااااااااااااااااااااه واضح انك ملحد فعلا

ملايين عرفوا ربهم و ليس المسيح

هل هو رب محمد يا تري

مختبر الرب في حياته و الي ربنا عمل فيه جمايل كتير يبقي عارفه و مش محتاج يعرف غيره

الملايين الي عرفوا ربهم من المسلمين دول اديك شايف ثمارهم عامله ازاي

من ثمارهم تعرفوهم

افتكر قصدي واضح يعني

الاخلاق و المعامله و الرقي النفسي

و قليلون هم من يتصفون بذلك من المسلمين

و اغلبهم حاسس ربنا بعيد جدا عنه فعلا زيك كدا لذلك انا غير مستغربه


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (30 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع *




> كلها هلاوس يا عزيزي وهي مثبتة علمية على انها هلاوس
> ساضعها الدليل لاحقا
> تماما مثل قصة الكفن المقدس و اخر ما قال فيه العلم انه ماهو اللا خدعة تصويرية


*أنت من طلبت ذلك وقلت هل يوجد أحد مات وقام من الاموات .. قلت لك نعم يوجد *

*ووضعت لك أمثلة من الوقت الحاضر وليس من التاريخ ، ام نقطة أنها هلاوس فهذا لانك تريد أن ترفض هذه الحقائق*

*شخص مات له مده وبعدها يقوم من الموت ويحكى هذا ويعلن عن مجد الله الحقيقى فالحقيقة موجودة مهما كان الانكار لها ..*




> ظهور العذراء في الوراق ماهو اللا خدعة لن اتطرق اليه
> استغرب من العقول التي تصدق بدون تمحيص و لا تشكك
> كيف لطيف امراة مضوي على شكل ليزر ان يظهر فجاة بدون ان تنزل من السماء او تاتي الى الارض ثم بعد مدة من الوقت تختفي من فوق الكنيسة
> عموما هذه الامور لا اريد التطرق اليها لانك ان جئتني بما تقول عنه معجزات في المسيحية ساتيك بنظيره في الاسلام و الهندوسية و غيرهما و سندخل في عالم الخيال و التوهم


 



*يبدو حضرتك لم تفتح الرابط ولم تحضر الفديو كامل وهو عبارة عن 8 اجزاء يثبت بالدليل العلمى وتفنيد جميع الشبهات بواقع علمى سليم وسوف اضع لك الامر مرة ثانية والهدف من ذلك .. هو توضيح هذه الحياة الاخرى*


[YOUTUBE]hHaQIzims4w[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]3EjVkia3acI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]HZ9nnCY4GHc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]VWbr84gcUr8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]YvWeDpLG8Mk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]ClBBcZ_tV5I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]egq1PMX-0kA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]fgY1yl5IY00&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (30 أبريل 2010)

> الغريب انها ظهورات كلها مشكوك في امرها و صحتها
> لانها لو كانت حقائق لصدقها الجميع و لا شكك فيها احدا
> هل يشكك احد في ظهور الشمس ؟؟
> كلهافي الاخير تكون خدعة بصرية لا اكثر و لا اقل
> ...



*الحكم هو الدليل العلمى الموثق ... وليس الامر متروك لكل الناس الجاهل وغير الجاهل ليقول حسب دوافعة الشعورية والدينية ليقول لا او نعم *

*الدليل امامك كما فى الفديو الكامل السابق *

*اثبت كلامك ان مثل هذا الظهور حدث عند المسلمين او الهندوسية او عند الشيعة ، هل توجد ظهورات مثل ذلك واعرض لنا دقيقة واحدة ..ويثبت بالدليل العلمى *








> ارايت الان حضرتك تقولها
> المسيح هو من يرحب بالناس و ينتظر الناس لانه يحتاج للناس
> انا عكسه تماما فانا لا احتاج لا للمسيح و لا يهوه ولا البعل ولا زيوس ولا اي اله اخر






*السيد المسيح يحب الجميع ووينتظر كل الناس ويحاول من اجل اختبار محبته الحقيقية *

*اما منطق احتياجك فهو خطا لماذا .. لانك تحتاج للاخرين .. تحتاج لهم من اجل انك تعيش وتحتاج لهم فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة فى حياتك !!*

*وهل بعد احتياجك للانسان ولم تعد تحتاج مصدر الحياة .. سيدى الفاضل المسيحية ليست ديانة وواجب وفرض بل المسيحية هى حياة واختبار قلبى وحبى من خلال السيد المسيح نعيشها بل فرح وحب . فعلا هو صديق ورفيق غربة قصيرة وتربط بيننا علاقة حب عجيبة كل يوم هو مصدر حياة لنفوسنا كل ثانية .. هو معطى لنا حياة ممجدة بعد القيامة لنعيش فى هذا الحياة الممجدة *






> لكنك بل قليل كنت تقو ان الجنس ما هو اللا لانجاب الاطفال و كنت تفتخر بالرهبان و الراهبات
> عموما عزيزي انت تقول ان الله وضع حدودا لهذه المعاشرة سافترض معك ذلك
> يعني انت الله نفسه لا يعترض على ان يمارس الزوجين الجنس ضمن الضوابط اياها
> طيب السؤال هو لم يعترض اذن ان امارس الجنس انا ايضا بضوابطي ؟؟ في ماذا سيضره ان امارس الجنس ؟





*المنطق غير صحيح .. لان المدمن للجنس يفكر مثلك ، وبيوت الدعارة تفكر مثلك ، كل من يعد فى نظرك يمارس شى غير اخلاقى يتعامل بنفس المبدا ويقول كل شى بالموافقة ومن هذا المنطلق يصبح المجتمع فى الانحلال والفوضى الاخلاقية*

*واصبح الالحاد  يسحب الناس فى طريق غير اخلاقى وكل شخص بفكرة الغير اخلاقى حتى اصبح الاخ يرضى ان اخته تمارس الجنس مع اى شخص بدون ضوابط ويرضى ان امه تقوم ببمارسة الجنس حتى مع صديقه بدون اى انزعاج *

*هذا هو صورة الانسان الملحد .. لا يحب حياة العفة والطهارة الذى تعتبر عفة قوية ولم يعد يريد ان يحقق ذاته امام كيان اسرى قوى واحتماعى ومسئوليه لاسة كاملة *

*اصبح ضعيف يريد ان يمارس كما يشاء وفق رغبته الجنسية .*






> ثم اليس المؤمنين مثل الحيونات ايضا يمارسون الجنس لاشاع رغباتهم ايضا ؟؟؟






*يمارسون وفق معيار اجتماعى سليم عرفته المجتمعات منذ القديم .. زواج بين اثنين وتكون ثمرته هذا النسل الكبير *

*اما الشى الغير اخلاقى موجود دائما فى المجتمعات والافكار الغير سليمة موجودة دائما ولكن هناك مبدا عام معروف وطريق سليم وخطا امام الجميع لا جدل فيه *

*الرغبة الحيوانية تكون عندما اريد ان انفذ رغبتى فى اى وقت مع اى فتاة بدون ضوابط سليمة *

*ام الانسان القوى والطاهر هو الذى يفكر ان يربط نفسه بزوجة عفيفة يكون فى حلقة حب قوية تجمعهم وفهنا تكون علاقة طاهرة ويفرح بهم الجميع وهنا يبدا ان يحقق ذاته من خلال هذا الاسرة من اولاد ومسئولية *






> اولا ما ادراك ان ربك و ليس رب آخر ؟؟
> هناك ملايين اخرى عرفوا ربهم ليس المسيح



*المسيح يدخل ويخترق القلوب لحياة نعيشها ونختبرها بكل قوة ومحبة والمسيح اله حى وشهد له الجميع ومزال تشهد الناس بهذه الحياة وبهذه القوة *

*وتؤمن بالمسيح بكل قوة وليس تعرف غيره لانه لم يوجد مثله*


----------



## horusone (1 مايو 2010)

*ضيعت وقتي*

*بسم الثالوث القدوس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد آمين 
******************************************************​
وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 

إخوتي و أخواتي الأعزاء , سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم , أما بعد ,

إن لم يكن فيها إزعاج لحضراتكم , هل ممكن أن تسعفوني بالرأي و النصح و ذلك إذا كنت أرد على ما قاله عزيزنا الملحد , أم أتناول ما تلقيته من ردود و اعتراضات بعضها في غاية الأهمية و الجدية و الحِرفية العلمية من ملحدين و مؤمنين بالرد و الشرح و التعليق .

لأنه بصراحة عندما كتبت مقالي الأول لم يكن في ذهني أن أدخل في حوار ثنائي , أو أدخل في مجادلات على الحرف و الضمة و الكسرة , و فلان قال و علان عاد , و شلان كان يقصد كذا .

و كم كنت أتمنى أن يدخل صديقي الملحد في لب الموضوع لا أن يتناول القشرة – قشرة اللبة – و يترك لًب اللِبة .
فما هو اللِبة , معذرة أقصد لُب الموضوع ؟
لُب الموضوع هو لماذا ؟

لماذا أنا ملحد ؟ و لماذا أنا مسيحي ؟

و عندما يصدق الإنسان مع نفسه و ليس مع الآخرين سيعرف لماذا يتبنى هذا الموقف . و لماذا يرفض الموقف الآخر .

و هو ما نوهت عنه و لكني لم ألمح له تعليقا في رد عزيزي الملحد .

هل أنا ملحد لأني لا أستطيع أن أضبط نفسي جنسياَ . أي أن مبرري في الإلحاد هو الجنس .
إذا فأنا ملحد غير أصيل . تحركني دوافع خبيثة و رغبة غير سوية في اعتناق مبدأ ما .
و لذلك تمنيت عليك في مقالي الأول ألا يكون سبب إلحادك هو الجنس .

و هنا نصل لنقطة يقول عنها صديقنا الملحد :" أن الإلحاد ليس بالخطوة السهلة , كما نتصور , بل هو قبل كل شيء قوة و قدرة نفسية و عقلية " 
هل يحتاج الجنس لكل ذلك ؟؟ لا تغضب فأنا أمزح معك .

و لكن لا أعرف كيف تُقلب الأمور هكذا ؟ أيهما أصعب أن أمنع نفسي من شيء ما حتى و لو لم يكن ممنوعا كالصيام مثلا عن الطعام و هو ليس حرام بالمفهوم الدنيوي , فما بالك لو قاومت نفسي في حفظ نفسي من الدنس .

و كما هو معلوم بالضرورة أن الصلاح ليس منا . فلا يقول أحدنا إنني بطل و لا تستطيع أن تقرب مني الخطيئة أو الزنى . أي إنني في كل الأحوال في حاجة لرحمة ربنا و نعمته حتى أقاوم هذه الخطيئة أو هذه الشهوة .

فأيهما أصعب أن أكون ملحد أمارس ما أشاء وقتما أشاء .؟ أم أن أكون مؤمنا أقمع الموت الذي في جسدي .؟؟

و هنا يصل بنا المقال لمفهوم الإنكار الذي أنا ذكرته و أخونا الملحد لم يدركه .

الإنكار كوسيلة دفاعية ليس المقصود بها أن نتجادل سويا في إثبات وجود الله بالعقل و المنطق و البرهان .
المقصود بالإنكار هو إنكار حدث ما حتى  لا اصدق إنه موجود فيسبب لي معاناة .

مثلا الزوجة الشابة التي يموت زوجها , فلا تصدق إنه مات . و هي أول خطوة من الخطوات الدفاعية النفسية لعل و عسى تستطيع أن تنكر الحقيقة , أو تغير  الواقع .
فلو فرضنا أن هناك شخصا قرر أن ينكر أن هناك إله بسبب إنه يحب الجنس حتى الثمالة , فالإنكار هنا ليس فقط إنكارا لوجود الله بل إنكار أن هناك مشكلة أو حفرة أو مرض سواء نفسي أو عقلي أدى به الأمر لهذا .

كالسرطان الذي ينتشر في جسم الإنسان و ضحيته ينكر أن هناك مرض و يعتبر أن ما يتعرض له هو نعمة .

و كان هناك فيلم بطولة جون ترافولتا اسمه Phenomenon تعرض فيه لشخصية فجأة أصبحت تملك قدرات عقلية فائقة و لكنه في نهاية الأمر اكتشف أنه ذاهب للموت بسبب أن هذه القدرات هي نتيجة لمرض السرطان الذي أصاب مخه .

الإنكار هو وسيلة للهروب من ألم الضمير , و خصوصا في مجتمع ينظر للجنس نظرة دونية قاسية ’ مجتمع أغلب جرائمه بسبب الشرف . فالجنس هو التابووووووو الأول و الأكبر ربما قبل تابو الدين و السياسة .

و كثيرا ما نجد و ليس من المستعبد أن نجد في المستقبل من ينكر وجود الله بسبب عشقه للمخدرات .

و لو نظرنا للموضوع نظرة مجردة سنجد أن إدمان الجنس لا يفرق عن إدمان المخدرات . و الاستسلام للهروب من الحياة عن طريق لذة المخدرات لا تفرق في شيء عن الاستسلام للهروب من الحياة عن طريق لذة الجنس .

ملحوظة لفظة مخدرات لفظة غير دقيقة , لأن هناك الكثير من المواد المنبهة و التي تسبب قدرا من الإدمان . و كل أنواع الإدمان تسبب ضررا بالغا لحياة الفرد الشخصية و الاجتماعية و المهنية و بلا شك الجسمية أيضا  .

و كم أتمنى من كل قلبي ألا يكون الصورة المرضية لإدمان الجنس في عالمنا العربي 
, المحافظ مظهريا فقط , هو الإلحاد .

ضيعت وقت كثير في موضوع الجنس هذا . و نعود لسؤالنا الأول هو لماذا .
لماذا أنا مسيحي و لماذا أنا ملحد ؟

و هناك وسيلة أخرى ليقيم بها لإنسان ذاته و مصداقيته و هو أن يسأل نفسه ما هي الشرارة الأولى في الأحداث . ؟ من أين بدأت سلسلة الأحداث ؟
 هل ألحدت فأدى ذلك لتغيير منظومة قيمي ؟
 أم إنني لا أستطيع أن أتوقف عن ممارسة الجنس فأدى ذلك للإلحاد ؟

و نستطيع أن نعكس الأمر فنسأل لماذا أنا لست مسيحيا و لماذا  أنا لست ملحدا ؟
و الرد على هذا السؤال العكسي يحتاج موضوع آخر ربما .


و يصل بنا المقام هنا إلى نقطة أن صديقي الملحد يريد دليلا واضحا كالشمس على وجود الله ؟
و هو سؤال غريب عجيب رهيب فظيع شنيع طيب لذيذ .

و هو يدفعني للمجادلات السوفسطائية الشوشائية البوبائية التي لا أحبها . لماذا ؟

لأن في هذا السؤال بالذات أستطيع أن أقول العكس تماما . فلا أتصور و لا أستطيع أن اصدق أن هناك من ينكر أن هذه شمس .

أقول للملحد هذه هي الشمس . فيقول لي لا أراها . و أقول لملحد آخر هذه هي الشمس فيقول لي لا , هذه لمبة نيون . و أقول لثالث هذه هي الشمس , فيقول لي أنت واهم يا صديقي .

لا أعرف كيف أقمع عقلي حتى أحاول مجرد المحاولة أن أتبنى موقف صديقي الملحد و أقف في حذائه لعلي لا أرى ما لا يراه , و لكن كل محاولاتي باءت بالفشل .
فالملحد الذي يسفسط معي و يريد دليلا كدليل وجود الشمس هو نفس الملحد الذي ينكر وجودها .
أي إنني أرى الموقف معكوس . فيبدو أن الملحد فقع عينه و بعد ذلك يطالبني بالدليل .
فالخلاصة يا سيدي هو إنه أنت الذي لا تصدق الشمس .

الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِلهُ هذَا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ.  ( 2 كو : 4 / 4 )

و لكن صديقي الملحد لا يعرف الرب لا في قلبه و لا في عقله.
و يقول أيضا أن علم النفس سيعالج الإيمان بأمور غير مرئية و غير مادية اصدق وجودها بالأحاسيس .
أعطني اثنين كيلو رحمة من فضلك , و ثلاثة محبة تكون طازجة . و ربع كيلو عطف .
كل هذه أمور غير مادية . فكيف نفسرها . ؟؟ و كيف نمسكها ؟؟ و كيف نراها ؟؟

لا هذه مشاعر و أحاسيس تتحكم فيها الكيمياء في المخ . 
آمين .

و لكن الكيمياء هي مجرد ذرات  . هل شاهدها أحدكم ؟ هل مسكها أيكم .؟ هل تملكون لها صورة ؟
يا حورس أنت الآن تتكلم كمن أنكر كروية الأرض .
لا يا عزيزي فأنا لا أنكر علم الكيمياء و لا أنكر علوم الذرة و نواتها و مداراتها  . و لكن كل هذه العلوم تبدأ بفرضية , و تنتهي بنتيجة بدون أن نرى صورتها .
نلمس آثار الذرة بدون أن نراها .
نستخدمها بدون أن نمسكها .
فلماذا تصدقها ؟ 
من ؟
الذرة بالرغم من أنك لم ترها حتى الآن .

الموضوع ليس موضوع رؤية . و حتى لو كان موضوع رؤية فما المانع أن أستعين بميكروسكوب الإيمان , و بتسلكوب الرجاء , و بكومبيوتر المحبة حتى أحيا حياة أفضل .

و قبل أن نصل لنقطة أخرى في حوار صديقي الملحد , أحب أن أنوه إنني قد وقعت في خطأ ظاهره التناقض في موضوعي الأول , نبهني إليه أحد الملحدين المباركين , و لكنه لم يلحظه صديقنا الملحد و رد عليه بدون أن يشعر .

و هو عين ما فعله , عندما سألني بخصوص قول باسكال الفرنسي إنه علينا أن نؤمن في كل حال . فسألني إذا كان الإله سيسر بذلك النفاق و ضعف الشخصية ؟

و لا أعرف هل قصدت ما قلته فعلا أم لا , أم وقعت في نفس الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه أنا بدون قصد مني و سقطت فيه أنت كأنه الفخ ؟

سواء سيسر الإله أم لن يسر بهذا النفاق , فبالنسبة لك الإله غير موجود , فسؤالك أيضا غير موجود .

و لكن يا حورس السؤال موجه لك أنت كمؤمن .

آآآآآه موجه لي أنا و ليس موجه للإله . طبعا و لابد و حتما الإله لن يسر بالنفاق . فلن يسر بعبادتي له إذا كنت طامعا في الجنس الجنوي ( الجنوي ليست نسبة لجنوا الإيطالية بل نسبة للجنة لأنني لم أعرف كيفية النسب للجنة )  .

و لكن مهلا فسواء كنت أعبده طمعا في شهواتي أو نعيمه , أو كنت صادقا في إيماني فهذا لن يفرق في وجود الإله من عدمه .

فسواء صدقت أن هناك شمس أو لم تصدق , فهذا لن يفرق في وجود الشمس .
و لكن ماذا سأستفيد أنا من تصديق وجود الشمس أو الإله فهذا هو المهم .
يا إلهي كل سؤال يفتح موضوعا جديدا و كأني لن أنتهي . 

كان نفسي ألا أناقش المعاندين . و لكني أشعر برغبة دفينة داخلي في حوارك . لأنه في سياق كلامك قلت : حتى و لو وجد الرب فلن تعبده و لن تتبعه ... !!!!!!!
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و كأن لسان حالك يقول و حتى لو كانت هناك شمس فلن أستدفئ بها و لن أتمتع بها , و لن أستخدمها في توليد الكهرباء . يا له من عند بغيض .

و لكن هناك احتمال أن الإله الذي تنكره , ننكره نحن أيضا المسيحيين . فأنا أنكر أنواعا من الآلهة لا تعد و لا تحصى .

يا إلهي كيف لم ألحظ من قبل أن الإله الذي تنكره أنت أنكره أنا أيضا . هنيئا لي بالإلحاد .

فربما يكون شخصا ما شوه صورة الإله الحقيقي في ذهنك و جعله قاسيا بغيضا عنيفا سفاكا قتالا و هذا ما جعلك ترفضه , أنا أيضا أرفض هذا الإله .

و يا ليت كل مسيحي يقرأ هذا المقال يقول لنا ما هو الإله الذي ينكره . 

و لكن ما لا افهمه هو تمسكك بهذه الصورة القبيحة لمفهوم الإله . فكيف تنكر إلها بسبب صورته القبيحة و مع ذلك ترفض قبول الفكرة الصحيحة ؟ 

أين هي ؟
قلتها لك في حواري و لكنك رفضتها . فأنت تقول إنك ستقبل الحرية من الإله الذي يقول أن هناك ملكوت فقط للذين يحبونه .

و أنا أقول لك أن إلهي يقول لك ذلك بالفعل . فهل أنت تحبه ؟

نعم فهناك ملكوت لمن يحب الإله الحقيقي . و أنت لا تريد أن تؤمن به و لا أن تتبعه بعنادك كما أسلفنا . فعلى أي أساس إذا تريد دخول الملكوت ؟

و حتى إذا كانت محبة الله بدون أي حدود – و هذا ما أؤمن به – فمن لن يدخل الملكوت أي مكان آخر حتى ولو كانت غرفته فهو الجحيم بعينه .

إذا الموضوع ليس موضوع مكان , أو طبيعة عذاب , بل الموضوع هو موضوع اختيار . ماذا تريد أنت .؟

لا أريد إلها يحبني يدخلني إلى فرحه.......... أنت حر .

لماذا أنت غاضب الآن من عدم دخولك الفرح السيدي . أقصد الملكوت على حد قولك .

الجحيم كالظلام تماما . الجحيم غير موجود إلا عندما تطفئ النور . هل الظلام موجود ؟ 
الإجابة لا .

عجيب أمرك . تخاف من إله يحبك يريد أن يدخلك إلى فرحه . يا لك من بائس .

أما بخصوص أن الخلق ليس كاملا كما نتصور .. أنا عن نفسي لم أتصور أن الخليقة كاملة أبدا . لأن الكمال لله وحده . لأنه لا يوجد مخلوق كامل , و إن كان الإنسان مطالبا بالسعي نحو الكمال , لأن أبانا هو كامل .

هذه ليست نهاية الموضوع . لسببين . أولهما إنني نسيت أن أرد على من راسلني
و غضب مني بسبب إنه ألحد لأسباب أخرى غير الجنس . ربما لأنني ضيعت وقتي 

و الآخر هو لماذا أنا مسيحي .

أترككم في رعاية الحق و رحمته . 








*


----------



## مـلـحـد (1 مايو 2010)

> يظهر انك ملحد مسلم هاهاهاها


هل تظن اني مسلم متخفي في زي الملحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللعنة على محمد المجرم و اله محمد الوهمي المتخلف 
هل اقتنعت الان اني لست مسلم ؟؟؟


> كيف قلت انها معجزات ؟؟


انا لم اقل انها معجزات
ظواهر خارقة للعادة ان صدقنا صحتها
او نقول عنها خدع و لعب بصرية ليس اكثر و لا اقل
الم تسمع يوما عن المعجزات الاسلامية و الهندوسية ؟؟؟
فتش في جوجل لتجدها 


> يا مدلس اين قال هو ان المسيح يحتاج الناس ؟؟


قالها صديقك المؤمن قبلك
(((عزيزى الحقيقة سوف تظل حقيقة مهما رفض بعض الناس ، السيد المسيح محب وينتظر كل الناس ويرحب بالجميع وينادى الجميع لكى يعيشوا معه حياة روحية ابدية فى بهاء ومجد وتسبيح ابدى)))
المسيح يتظر كل الناس و يرحب بالناس اذن فهو من يحتاج للناس و يريدهم
اما انا لا اريد اي اله سواء اكان المسيح او غيره 


> تحتاج شئت أم ابيت ولى كلام معك تباعا


لا صدقني انا لا احتاج 


> مين قال لك انه سوف يضار من هذا ؟؟؟


*اذن مادام لن يضره شيء
فلم يقول عني زاني و لم يقول بولس انني لن ارث الملكوت لانني زاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> لا ، بل من يمارسه بدون ضوابط


*انا ايضا امارسه بضوابط
ولست بحاجة لاي اله لكي يحدد لي الضوابط فانا اعرفها جيدا*


----------



## مـلـحـد (1 مايو 2010)

emad ma
عزيزي تطرت في موضوعك للعديد من الامور 
بعد جوابي عليها قلت انك ستتطرق لها لكن لم اغفلتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> سيدى الفاضل المسيحية ليست ديانة وواجب وفرض بل المسيحية هى حياة واختبار قلبى وحبى من خلال السيد المسيح نعيشها بل فرح وحب . فعلا هو صديق ورفيق غربة قصيرة وتربط بيننا علاقة حب عجيبة كل يوم هو مصدر حياة لنفوسنا كل ثانية .. هو معطى لنا حياة ممجدة بعد القيامة لنعيش فى هذا الحياة الممجدة


اعرف ذلك
لكنه رفيق و صديق و حبيب وهمي و ليس حسي اعتذر على الاسلوب القوي 
انتم تقيمون علاقة حب مع الرب لكنها علاقة حب مع شيء لا ترونه و لا تدركونه و لا ترونه و لا تسمعونه


> يمارسون وفق معيار اجتماعى سليم عرفته المجتمعات منذ القديم .. زواج بين اثنين وتكون ثمرته هذا النسل الكبير


قلت لك ان هذا المعيار ليس قار انما يختلف من مجتمع لمجتمع 
منذ القديم كان بعض الناس يتقربون من الهتهم حتى بالجنس و ليس بالزواج 


> ام الانسان القوى والطاهر هو الذى يفكر ان يربط نفسه بزوجة عفيفة يكون فى حلقة حب قوية تجمعهم وفهنا تكون علاقة طاهرة ويفرح بهم الجميع وهنا يبدا ان يحقق ذاته من خلال هذا الاسرة من اولاد ومسئولية


ليس من الضروري ان اكون مؤمن او مسيحي حتى افكر بهذا التفكير
فانا ايضا اتمنى ان اجد شريكة حياتي تحبني و انجب طفلا و لكني لا احتاج لكاهن يربطنا بسر الزواج المقدس و لااحتاج لورقة زواج مدنية حتى تشرع علاقتنا


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> هل تظن اني مسلم متخفي في زي الملحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اللعنة على محمد المجرم و اله محمد الوهمي المتخلف
> هل اقتنعت الان اني لست مسلم ؟؟؟


*انت كانسان تختار ماتريده وقناعاتك هى حرية شخصية ليك مفيش مخلوق يقدر يتدخل فيها 
*


> انا لم اقل انها معجزات
> ظواهر خارقة للعادة ان صدقنا صحتها
> او نقول عنها خدع و لعب بصرية ليس اكثر و لا اقل
> الم تسمع يوما عن المعجزات الاسلامية و الهندوسية ؟؟؟
> فتش في جوجل لتجدها


*فتشت ولم اجد ونحن لا نتكلم عن حركات بهلوان وساحر نحن نتكلم عن حقائق عاشها وشاهدا الالاف بل الملايين فهل كلهم اصابهم الخداع البصرى؟؟؟؟
*


> الها صديقك المؤمن قبلك
> (((عزيزى الحقيقة سوف تظل حقيقة مهما رفض بعض الناس ، السيد المسيح محب وينتظر كل الناس ويرحب بالجميع وينادى الجميع لكى يعيشوا معه حياة روحية ابدية فى بهاء ومجد وتسبيح ابدى)))
> المسيح يتظر كل الناس و يرحب بالناس اذن فهو من يحتاج للناس و يريدهم
> اما انا لا اريد اي اله سواء اكان المسيح او غيره


*الحب الغير محدود لشخص حتى انك تفعل كل شئ من اجله وتنتظر رجوعه ان ضل وتاه عنك شئ
والاحتياج لهذا الشخص لقصور ذاتى فيك هو يكمله لك شئ اخر نهائيا
المسيح حسب ايمانى هو الوغوس العقل الناطق الذى ظهر فى ابن انسان كامل وهو ازليا كائن فى حضن ابيه فهل قبل ان يخلقنا كان محتاج لنا او لديه اى قصور فى جوهره اكمله بخلقتنا كما يقول البعض انه خلقه لنعبده 
الرب كائن بذاته ويوجد ذاته بذاته بعدم محدودية وغير مرتبط بالزمانيات
هو يدعوك فقط لان تنضم معه ولكن لا يجبرك ولا يحتاجك هو فقط يقدم الدعوة ولك كامل الحرية فى عدم قبولها
*


> لا صدقني انا لا احتاج


*تحتاج مين؟
*


> *ذن مادام لن يضره شيء
> فلم يقول عني زاني و لم يقول بولس انني لن ارث الملكوت لانني زاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*عزيزى فى مقولة شهيرة بتقول لا تجتمع الظلمة مع النور 
لان النور بطبيعته بيبدد الظلام 
افعل ماتشاء انت حر ولكن لا تقول لكلى القداسة من حقى اعيش معاك حتى لو مشيت على مزاجى هنا لن يجتمع القداسة والنجاسة 
لو دورنا بعيد عن الوصايا الالهية هنلاقى ضمير الانسان ضمير لنفسه وكل واحد فينا لما بيفكر فى انه يخطا خارج اطار اجتماعى محترم بيحس بان ضميره تاعبه ومش مرتاح 
الحيوانات معندهاش اسس اجتماعية ولا اخلاقية عايز الانسان يعيش زى الحيوانات بلا عقل يسير بالشهوة فقط ويحقق غريزته الحيوانية صعب ان يتقبل اى انسان مفكر وعاقل ان يسير كما تقول له غزيزته اذن فما الفرق بينك انت الانسان المبدع وبين الحيوانات 
كل الكائنات ليها عقل وان اختلف درجة رقيه فى التفكير
الميزة فينا ان الانسان مبدع دون غيره ورقى عقله يتخطى بمراحل رقى اى حيوان اخر 
فهل يليق بنا ان نسير كالحيوانات بالغريزة والشهوة؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> *انا ايضا امارسه بضوابط
> ولست بحاجة لاي اله لكي يحدد لي الضوابط فانا اعرفها جيدا*


*والله حينما خلقنا خلقنا على صورته ومثاله وطبع فينا صورة سلطانه وكان لينا طبيعة ترفض الشر وتتبع كل ماهو صالح وقدوس 
ولكن لما تتدخل الخطية والانحلال للعالم فلابد من وضع قانون لاننا فقدنا القانون الداخلى
فالمنطق يقول ان القانون وضع من اجل المجرم وليس المجرم من اجل القانون 
والله حينما فقدنا صورتنا وتلوثنا بالخطية والفساد وضع لنا القانون البدائى لا تزن ولا تشته امراءة قريبك 
ووتطور القانون الى سبب الزنى منذ البداية ان لا نشتهى شهوة ردية فى قلوبنا لئلا نتممها فعليا واعتبره زنى قلبى 
القانون ينظر له العقلاء بانه قمة الحرية والنظام 
وينظر له اخرين بانه تقييد لحريتهم 
لكن الله ينظر له بانه هذا هو ماقصدته لك بان تعيش لامرائتك واكون انا فى وسطكم 
فهل انت مع تطبيق القانون ام تنادى بكسره وتقول 
لا نريد قوانين احنا عايزين نعيش فى همجية وكل واحد يعيش كما يحلو له 
*


> اعرف ذلك
> لكنه رفيق و صديق و حبيب وهمي و ليس حسي اعتذر على الاسلوب القوي
> انتم تقيمون علاقة حب مع الرب لكنها علاقة حب مع شيء لا ترونه و لا تدركونه و لا ترونه و لا تسمعونه


*ومين قال لن ان كل مالايرى هو وهم 
وهل الاحاسيس والمشاعر والضمير شئ يرى لكى ندركه ولا نقول عنه وهم 
ثانيا يسوع لم يكن اسطورة يسوع شخصية تاريخية فعلا وجدت فى التاريخ 
اذن فالرب الذى نعبده اعلن لنا ذاته امام الملايين وقال انه موجود فعلا فلا نسير وراء وهم
والان ان كنا لا نراه بعيون اجسادنا فما تقول انت عنه وهم هو حقيقة داخل كل واحد فينا ياترى كل واحد عايش فى وهم؟؟؟؟؟
*


> قلت لك ان هذا المعيار ليس قار انما يختلف من مجتمع لمجتمع
> منذ القديم كان بعض الناس يتقربون من الهتهم حتى بالجنس و ليس بالزواج


*تصورات البشر لا تعد ولا تحصى عن الالهه 
ولا يهمنى هذة التصورات الىل وضعها البشر علشان يرضوا نقائص عندهم
تفتكر المسلمين وضعوا جنة حور العين ليه فى مخيلتهم لانهم كالاطفال لما بيرتبطوا بلعبة بيسرحوا بخيالهم ان اللعبة دى موجودة فى مكان واسع وفى منها كتير وكل واحد بيلعب بيها بدون حساب وهما شعوب تعشق الجنس وتفننوا فيه ومعتقدهم اعطاهم تصور لاشباع غريزتهم 
نحن لم نضع تصورات لارضاء انفسنا بشهوات محرومين منها واعتقد ان فكرنا واضح عن الابدية 
*


> يس من الضروري ان اكون مؤمن او مسيحي حتى افكر بهذا التفكير
> فانا ايضا اتمنى ان اجد شريكة حياتي تحبني و انجب طفلا و لكني لا احتاج لكاهن يربطنا بسر الزواج المقدس و لااحتاج لورقة زواج مدنية حتى تشرع علاقتنا


*كويس انك عارف ان ماتميل اليه وتفكر اليه مش غريب ومش قيود دى قانون الطبيعة اللى موجود فينا فعلا 
اما عن الزواج بوجود كاهن او غيره اعتقد انه فهمه غلط لان الزواج يتم على صورة ادم وحواء رجل واحد لامراءة واحدة فى الحضور الالهى يجمعهم فى رباط واحد وهذا مايتم فى كل زواج رجل واحد لامراءة واحدة فى الحضور الالهى ليجمعهم ويكون الشاهد الاعظم عليهم هو خالقهم سر الكهنوت مش سر ذاتى يعطى حل الاعتراف وبكرة الزواج الكهنوت هو النطق بما اعطاه الله لنا من وعود على يد انسان ندركه 
فالحل يخرج من فم الله نفسه 
والرابط يكون بحضور الله نفسه
ياريت اكون وضحتلك شوية وحابب اكلمك اكتر 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مايو 2010)

> اعرف ذلك
> لكنه رفيق و صديق و حبيب وهمي و ليس حسي اعتذر على الاسلوب القوي
> انتم تقيمون علاقة حب مع الرب لكنها علاقة حب مع شيء لا ترونه و لا تدركونه  و لا ترونه و لا تسمعونه



ليس كل ما لا يري وهما

و الا هل الحب وهم و هو لا يري و لكن يدرك اثره

هل الاخلاص وهم

لو كل حاجه غير منظوره بقت وهم يبقي دخلنا في كارثه كبيره جدا

عموما اخي اله الاسلام يسحق من لا يعبده و الهنا يقول لنا

*"هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع  إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي"*​​*رفيق و صديق لا يري و لكنه انفع الف مره ممن نراهم وجها لوجه و نكلمهم طوال الوقت ووقت الازمه لا نراهم ايضا ههههههههه و لا ينفعونا بنكلة
*​​*انا عذراك انت لسه خارج من الاسلام و في صدمه قاسيه من تصوره الوحشي لله*​​*ربنا الغير منظور يباركك 
*​​*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مايو 2010)

الها صديقك المؤمن قبلك
(((عزيزى الحقيقة سوف تظل حقيقة مهما رفض بعض الناس ، السيد المسيح محب  وينتظر كل الناس ويرحب بالجميع وينادى الجميع لكى يعيشوا معه حياة روحية  ابدية فى بهاء ومجد وتسبيح ابدى)))
المسيح يتظر كل الناس و يرحب بالناس اذن فهو من يحتاج للناس و يريدهم
اما انا لا اريد اي اله سواء اكان المسيح او غيره 

 [font=&quot]إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله" [/font]


----------



## مـلـحـد (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: ضيعت وقتي*



> *و كم كنت أتمنى أن يدخل  صديقي الملحد في لب الموضوع لا أن يتناول القشرة – قشرة اللبة – و يترك لًب  اللِبة .
> فما هو اللِبة , معذرة أقصد لُب الموضوع ؟*


عذرا يا زميل
القشرة التي تقول عنها بعض المحاورين هم من ادخلوني فيها
شاهد مشاركتي الاولى على موضوعك http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2053408&postcount=8 رديت على موضوعك باختصار و بتركيز
عموما ان اضعت وقتك انا اسف و انصحك بان تترك الموضوع لكي لا تضيع المزيد من الوقت



> *ل أنا ملحد لأني لا أستطيع  أن أضبط نفسي جنسياَ . أي أن مبرري في الإلحاد هو الجنس .
> إذا فأنا ملحد غير أصيل . تحركني دوافع خبيثة و رغبة غير سوية في اعتناق  مبدأ ما .
> و لذلك تمنيت عليك في مقالي الأول ألا يكون سبب إلحادك هو الجنس .*


عزيزي و هل قلت لك ان سبب الحادي هو الجنس ؟؟؟ :smil16:
ايعقل هذا ؟؟؟ 
علقت على نقطة الجنس لانك ادرجتها في موضوعك ليس اكثر
وقلت سابقا لو كانت شهوتي الجنسية لكنت اصبحت مسلم مثلا
واعود و اكرر ان الالحاد هو عدم الاعتراف باي الهة و عدم عبادة اي واحدة 
فما علاقة هذا بالجنس ؟؟؟؟
و اكرر ايضا ان الجنس و رؤية الناس للجنس تختلف باختلاف وجهات النظر


> *فأيهما أصعب أن أكون ملحد  أمارس ما أشاء وقتما أشاء .؟ أم أن أكون مؤمنا أقمع الموت الذي في جسدي .؟؟*


عزيزي ماذا تقصد بافعل ما اشاء وقتما اشاء ؟؟
قلت ان الالحاد اصعب لانك تواجه افكارك الوراثية التي تقول ان الرب خلقك الرب يحاسبك و الرب سينجيك من العقاب ان امنت به 
تنتفض ضد كل هذه الافكار و تعترف بصراحة لنفسك انه لا وجود للخالق و لا وجود للحياة بعد الموت
اليس هذا تحدي صعب و خطوة جبارة ؟؟ علما اني مؤمنم سابق بكل تاكيد
اما المؤمن الذي تقول عنه يقمع الموت في جسده فهو يقمعه فقط لانه يعرف ان العقاب عليه اشد بكثير من اي شيء يتصوره الانسان فلذلك يقمعه
الخوف يا عزيزي من الحياة الاخرى و الخوف من المجهول


----------



## مـلـحـد (2 مايو 2010)

> *الإنكار كوسيلة دفاعية ليس  المقصود بها أن نتجادل سويا في إثبات وجود الله بالعقل و المنطق و البرهان  .
> المقصود بالإنكار هو إنكار حدث ما حتى  لا اصدق إنه موجود فيسبب لي معاناة .*


تقول مجددا الانكار
يا عزيزي الانكار و ما تسميه بالمرض النفسي يقال عن شيء موجود فعلا و يحاول الناس انكاره
اما الاله فهو غير موجود فكيف ساحاول انكار وجود شيء غير موجود !!!
و قلت لك انه من يجب ان يعالج عند الاطباء النفسيين هو كل المؤمنين بكل الالهة جميعا


> *و يصل بنا المقام هنا إلى  نقطة أن صديقي الملحد يريد دليلا واضحا كالشمس على وجود الله ؟
> و هو سؤال غريب عجيب رهيب فظيع شنيع طيب لذيذ .*


لماذا هو اذا ليس بغريب رهيب لذيذ على توما المتشكك الذي رفض الايمان حتى ينظر بعينه و يتيقن لاحداث الصلب و القيامة ؟؟
لماذا هو ليس بلذيذ لبولس الذي رفض الايمان حتى اصابه العمى ثم ارجع الرب بصره من جديد ؟؟
لم هو ليس بلذيذ لشعب اسرائيل الذي راى معجزات الرب بعينيه ؟؟؟
سافترض معك صحة تلك الاحداث و اسالك لم اولئك الناس جائتهم الادلة و انا لا ؟؟
بالاحرى كل هذه البشرية لا ؟؟؟


> *قول للملحد هذه هي الشمس .  فيقول لي لا أراها . و أقول لملحد آخر هذه هي الشمس فيقول لي لا , هذه  لمبة نيون . و أقول لثالث هذه هي الشمس , فيقول لي أنت واهم يا صديقي .*


لا عزيزي
ساتفك انا وياك على تعريف ماهية الشمس و خصائصها اولا
ثانيا ستظهر الشمس و سنقارن هل هذا الجسم الساطع في الافق تتفق ماهيته و خصائصه على الشمس كما اتفقناا سابقا ام لا
ان كان نعم فهي الشمس
ان كان الجواب هو لا فذلك الجسم ليس هو الشمس
جوابا على تعليقك
ساقول اني ارى الجسم الساطع في الشمس ساقول اني اراها و ليس لا اراها 
سافحص خصائصها لاكتشف انها هي الشمس و ليست لمبة نيون 
ارايت الان ؟؟ فلم تفترض اني لن اؤمن بوجود الشمس و هي موجودة ؟؟


> *كل هذه أمور غير مادية .  فكيف نفسرها . ؟؟ و كيف نمسكها ؟؟ و كيف نراها ؟؟*


كيف نفسرها ؟؟ ساقول لك
اولا هذه الامور موجودة رغم انها ليست مادية انما نستشعرها جميعا المؤمنين و الملحدين و كل البشرية يحسون بالحب و العطف فهل ستنكر شيء موجود ؟؟
ثانيا تفسيرها هو بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية و الفيزيولوجية في مخ الانسان
فالخوف مثلا يسبب انزيم ينشط في تلك اللحظة ليولد الخوف 
الحب و الكره و غيرهما من الاحاسيس يفسر بنفس الطريقة فلكل احساس انزيم مسبب و الانزيم هو شيء مادي يوجد في جسم الانسان
اما الرب الذي تريد ان اؤمن به فهو اولا 
لا يستشعر بمعنى اني لا اشعر به و لا استشعر به يعني اني لا احس به كما احس بالحب و العطف و الخوف
ثانيا لا دلائل مادية و حسية على وجوده


> *نلمس آثار الذرة بدون أن  نراها .
> نستخدمها بدون أن نمسكها .
> فلماذا تصدقها ؟*


اظن انك مخطئ يا عزيزي
فابستطاعتك رؤية الذرة و حتى مكونات الذرة بواسطة ميكروسكوب يكبر الصورة
ثم اننا نمسكها
فبمجرد ان تمسك قطعة ذهب فانت تمسك ما لانهاية من ذرات الذهب التي تجتمع سوية و تكون قطة الذهب
ثم اني اصدقها لانها موجودة عكس الاله 


> *و لا أعرف هل قصدت ما قلته  فعلا أم لا , أم وقعت في نفس الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه أنا بدون قصد مني و سقطت  فيه أنت كأنه الفخ ؟*


عزيزي قلت سابقا اني لا اؤمن بوجود اله 
وحين اجاوبك على كلامك فانا لا اقع في اي فخ فقط اعتبر الهك موجود اكرر اعتبر لكي اكمل و اناقش اخلاقيات هذا الاله سواء كان الرب المسيح او غيره من الالهة
فسواء قلت ما قلته فاولا و اخيرا لا اؤمن باي اله 
ثم يا عزيزي هل يرضى ربك بمتشكك آمن فقط لانه ان آمن لن يخسر شيء؟؟؟


> *كان نفسي ألا أناقش  المعاندين . و لكني أشعر برغبة دفينة داخلي في حوارك . لأنه في سياق كلامك  قلت : حتى و لو وجد الرب فلن تعبده و لن تتبعه ... !!!!!!!
> لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اثارة النقطة المهمة هذه
كما قلت سابقا و ساكرر انه لا وجود اللاله و هذه القناعة راسخة و لن تتغير اطلاقا لانه غير موجود فعلا
لكان ان كان هناك احتمال و لو صغير باني اخطئت و انه يوجد فعلا اله و سافترض ايضا ان هذا الاله هو بالتحديد يشوع المشيح و ليس الله و لا يهوه و لا افروديت و لا بعل و لاي اي اله آخر
فانا ارفض ان اعبد المسيح لاسباب كثيرة
اولا انا ارقض عقيدة الخلاص و عقيدة الخطية المثوارتة
ارفض عبادة اي الهة مهما كانت بل كل انواع الالهات اراها جد سخيفة و لا ترتقي بالمرة الى مستوايا الفكري و الاخلاقي


----------



## مـلـحـد (2 مايو 2010)

> *فربما يكون شخصا ما شوه  صورة الإله الحقيقي في ذهنك و جعله قاسيا بغيضا عنيفا سفاكا قتالا و هذا ما  جعلك ترفضه , أنا أيضا أرفض هذا الإله *


لا انا اقرا و ابحث و لا احتاج لشيوخ الاسلام ليشوهوا صورة الرب يسوع المسيح في ذهني
فانا من خلال الكتاب المقدس اكون رايي و لا اسمح لاي شخص ان يؤثر في ارائي
ليس بالضرورة ان يكون يهوه الذي ارفضه
بل حتى المسيح حمامة السلام ارفضه 
لامور كثيرة و عديدة 


> *و أنا أقول لك أن إلهي  يقول لك ذلك بالفعل . فهل أنت تحبه ؟*


الهك قال البكاء و صرير الاسنان معد لامثالي
لكن وان افتضرت انه قال ذلك فاني ساحبه طيب و لكني لن اعبده في جميع الاحوال و لن اقبل ملكوته ولو دعاني اليه


> *عجيب أمرك . تخاف من إله  يحبك يريد أن يدخلك إلى فرحه . يا لك من بائس .*


يريد ان يدخلني الى فرحه بشروطه طبعا ان اعبده و اؤمن بخلاصي على دمه ... الخ
با سيدي انا لا اريد فرحه و ملكوته
هل صادفت بعض الاحيان اناسا لا يريدون بعض الاشياء هل نرغمهم عليها بالقوة ؟؟
انا لا اريد الرب و لا ملكوته فما المشكلة ؟؟ فلم يجب ان اؤمن بخلاصي فيه و اعبده ليدخبني الملكوت و ان انكرته فانه سيرميني في حفرة النار ؟؟؟ 
صدقني انا لست بائس
قلت لك انه دقيقة واحدة اسرح فيها في نشوة الالحاد تساوي عندي كل الملكوت


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
انا احببت اني اشارك معكم اذا سمح اخواني المسيحيين بذلك , ولن اتطرق لاي شيء اسلامي وساتبع القوانين .

اخي الكريم الملحد:
انت لا تؤمن بالاله مطلقا , سالك سؤال وارجوا الاجابة 
اذا اتيت بعلبتين فارغتين , ووضعت في الاولى حبة قمح , اما الثانية بقيت فارغة ولم تضع فيها اي شيء , واغلقت العلبتان جيدا وباغلاق محكم , ومن ثم تركتهم (ودون اي تدخل اخر )ورجعت اليهم بعد يوم او بعد شهر او بعد سنة او بعد اي مدة تراها مناسبة.

فماذا سترى :
1- هل سترى ان في العلبة الفارغة اصبح فيها حبة قمح!
2- ام سترى انها مازالت فارغة و لا يوجد فيها حبة قمح.
ارجوك جاوبني , وارجو عدم حذف مشاركتي


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (2 مايو 2010)

> عزيزي تطرت في موضوعك للعديد من الامور
> بعد جوابي عليها قلت انك ستتطرق لها لكن لم اغفلتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


*كل النقاط اضع عليها تعليق كامل ، ليس معنى انك لم ترد ان تتهمنى بذلك ، وضعت لك الكثير من النقط ولم اجد رد عليها منك ورغم ذلك كنت اكمل فيما كنت تعلق عليه*

*اين ردودك على كل النقاط المعروضة فى كلامى لو كنت تريد الحقيقة *






> اعرف ذلك
> لكنه رفيق و صديق و حبيب وهمي و ليس حسي اعتذر على الاسلوب القوي
> انتم تقيمون علاقة حب مع الرب لكنها علاقة حب مع شيء لا ترونه و لا تدركونه و لا ترونه و لا تسمعونه


 

*الوهمى من وجهة نظرك لانك لم تعرفه بعد ولم تريد ان تكون صديق وحبيب له بل ترفضه بكل قوة وتقول انا لا احتاج له*

*عزيزى الملايين يعرفون السيد المسيح معرفه حقيقية ومنهم من يشاهده ويتكلم معه وغيرها الكثير من الامور كما قلت لك المسيحية ليست ديانة بل حياة نعيشها مع ملك المجد *


 





> قلت لك ان هذا المعيار ليس قار انما يختلف من مجتمع لمجتمع
> منذ القديم كان بعض الناس يتقربون من الهتهم حتى بالجنس و ليس بالزواج


 

*هل هذه حالة زواج هذه ممارسة الجنس فى المعبد امامك الاصنام وجنس جماعى هل توافق على ذلك *

*المعيار الوحيد عبر كل القرون هى شركة بين اثنين يكون مع بعض طوال الحياة فى حالة حب وسعادة* 






> ليس من الضروري ان اكون مؤمن او مسيحي حتى افكر بهذا التفكير
> فانا ايضا اتمنى ان اجد شريكة حياتي تحبني و انجب طفلا و لكني لا احتاج لكاهن يربطنا بسر الزواج المقدس و لااحتاج لورقة زواج مدنية حتى تشرع علاقتنا


 


*انت من تعترف بانك تريد شريكة حياتى ، شريكة حياتك هى من ستكون حياتك الزوجية ومشاركاتك فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة وفرح وحزن *

*هذا هو المبدا الذى اتكلم عنه وهذه هى القوة والعفة وتحقيق ذاتى امام نفسى والاخرين *

*اما من يريد ان يعيش طوال عمره يمارس الجنس مع فتيات غير محترمة وتميل لفعل الشر ويكون عمرى بهذا الشكل هذا يا سيدى ضعف وعجز وهلوسة جنسية وفق رغبة الانسان *


----------



## مـلـحـد (2 مايو 2010)

زهرة السلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> اخي الكريم الملحد:
> انت لا تؤمن بالاله مطلقا , سالك سؤال وارجوا الاجابة
> اذا اتيت بعلبتين فارغتين , ووضعت في الاولى حبة قمح , اما الثانية بقيت فارغة ولم تضع فيها اي شيء , واغلقت العلبتان جيدا وباغلاق محكم , ومن ثم تركتهم (ودون اي تدخل اخر )ورجعت اليهم بعد يوم او بعد شهر او بعد سنة او بعد اي مدة تراها مناسبة.
> ...


طبعا ساجد العلبة فارغة و لا يوجد فيها شيء ؟؟
ما علاقة كل هذا بما نناقشه الان ؟؟؟


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> طبعا ساجد العلبة فارغة و لا يوجد فيها شيء ؟؟
> ما علاقة كل هذا بما نناقشه الان ؟؟؟



السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
حسنا يا اخي الكريم , انت قلتها بنفسك سوف تجد العلبة فارغة ولن تجد فيها شيئا حتى لو كانت حبة قمح , الا في حالة واحدة وهي ان تفتحها وتضع انت بنفسك هذه الحبة فيها.
اذا من المستحيل ان تخلق شيء صغير مثل حبة القمح في العلبة الفارغة دون اي تدخل اخر, فكيف وجد هذا الكون وبما فيه!
كيف خلق دون وجود خالق له.
واكتفي بهذا.
والسلام عليكم جميعا ور حمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مـلـحـد (2 مايو 2010)

> لوهمى من وجهة نظرك لانك لم تعرفه بعد ولم تريد ان تكون صديق وحبيب له بل ترفضه بكل قوة وتقول انا لا احتاج له
> 
> عزيزى الملايين يعرفون السيد المسيح معرفه حقيقية ومنهم من يشاهده ويتكلم معه وغيرها الكثير من الامور كما قلت لك المسيحية ليست ديانة بل حياة نعيشها مع ملك المجد



يا عزيزي وهمي من نظري لانه غير موجود و كفى
فالشيء الموجود لا يحتاج لكل هذه النقاشات و كل هذه المواضيع و كل هذا الكلام لنصدقه بل هو موجود و الكل يعرف انه موجود 
ولو افترضنا ان الملايين يعرفون رب المجد فهل هم على حقيقة مطلقة الا يوجد احتمال انهم مخطئون ؟؟؟  ثم ان اولئك الناس يشاهدونه و يتكملون معه على انفراد فما دليلهم و هل يجب ان نصدقهم ؟؟ 
ثم انه يوجد الملايين ايضا من المؤمنين بالهة غير المسيح هم ايضا يقولون نفس الكلام 



> هل هذه حالة زواج هذه ممارسة الجنس فى المعبد امامك الاصنام وجنس جماعى هل توافق على ذلك
> 
> المعيار الوحيد عبر كل القرون هى شركة بين اثنين يكون مع بعض طوال الحياة فى حالة حب وسعادة


لالا انا لا ارضاه و لا احبذه
فقط كان جوابي عليك حين قلت ان الفطرة و الصواب هو اثنين زوجين اثنين قلت لك ان ما تراه فطرة و صواب يتغير من مجتمع لمجتمع و من بيئة لبيئة فما تراه انت فطرة و ما يراه مجتمعك صواب توجد مجتمعات كثيرة ترى نظرة اخرى
عندك مثلا المجتمع الاسلامي و المجتمع اليهودي يرون في تعدد الزوجات شيء من الفطرة و من العادي في المجتمع 
اذن ما تقول عنه المعيار الوحيد بين القرون لا يمثل الواقع في الحقيقة بل هو كلام غير دقيق 


> انت من تعترف بانك تريد شريكة حياتى ، شريكة حياتك هى من ستكون حياتك الزوجية ومشاركاتك فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة وفرح وحزن
> 
> هذا هو المبدا الذى اتكلم عنه وهذه هى القوة والعفة وتحقيق ذاتى امام نفسى والاخرين
> 
> اما من يريد ان يعيش طوال عمره يمارس الجنس مع فتيات غير محترمة وتميل لفعل الشر ويكون عمرى بهذا الشكل هذا يا سيدى ضعف وعجز وهلوسة جنسية وفق رغبة الانسا



نعم شريكة حياتي و لكن ليس بالضرورة زوجة
فانا حين ساجد شريكة حياتي و حين ساقرر ان اعيش معها فانا لن احتاج لكاهن ليربطنا برباط الزواج المقدس و لا احتاج لشهادة مدنية تشرعن حبنا 
فانا لا احتاج سوى حبها و صدقها ليس اكثر 
ثم يا عزيزي لا يوجد من يفكر ان يمارس الجنس طول العمر مع البنات و ان وجد فهو مريض و يجب ان يعالج 
ما قصدته بكلامي في الاول هو انني لا اجد اي عيب اطلاقا في ان يمارس الشباب الجنس مع بعضهم دون قمع العادات و التقاليد لا مشكلة في ذلك بالمرة بل يجب ان يمارسوا الجنس ليجبروه و تكون لهم خبرة 
وان اردت ان امارسه فانا حر و لا يتدخل اي كائن اخر في قراراتي سواء كان انسان او اله او اي شيء اخر 
تحياتي


----------



## مـلـحـد (2 مايو 2010)

زهرة السلام قال:


> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حسنا يا اخي الكريم , انت قلتها بنفسك سوف تجد العلبة فارغة ولن تجد فيها شيئا حتى لو كانت حبة قمح , الا في حالة واحدة وهي ان تفتحها وتضع انت بنفسك هذه الحبة فيها.
> اذا من المستحيل ان تخلق شيء صغير مثل حبة القمح في العلبة الفارغة دون اي تدخل اخر, فكيف وجد هذا الكون وبما فيه!
> كيف خلق دون وجود خالق له.
> ...



يا عزيزتي 
الجواب على اسئلتك يكون بالعلم و يلس بالفلسفة و الايمان بالغيبيبات
لم لا تطرحين تساؤلاتك على كيميائي او فيزيائي او لماذا لا تدرسين انتي تلك العلوم و تجاوبي نفسكي ؟؟ 
و هل من المفروض ان نؤمن بالغيبيات و الاوهام في حالة عجز العلم عن الجواب على احد اسئلتنا ؟؟؟ معقول ؟
ثم ان افترضنا ان الخالق هو من خلق الكون ياقول و هذا الخالق بذات نفسه من خلقه ؟؟ ومن اوجده  و سادخل في جدالات عقيمة 
انا ارى اننا خلقنا عن طريق الصدفة و الطبيعة و حين سنموت سنتحول لوجبة شهية للديدان و الحشرات
تحياتي


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> يا عزيزتي
> الجواب على اسئلتك يكون بالعلم و يلس بالفلسفة و الايمان بالغيبيبات
> لم لا تطرحين تساؤلاتك على كيميائي او فيزيائي او لماذا لا تدرسين انتي تلك العلوم و تجاوبي نفسكي ؟؟
> و هل من المفروض ان نؤمن بالغيبيات و الاوهام في حالة عجز العلم عن الجواب على احد اسئلتنا ؟؟؟ معقول ؟
> ...



السلام عليك
يعني انت تعتقد انك خلقت بالصدفة! طيب انا حاسالك عنك , ليش انخلق لك عينان او اذنان او اجهزة الجسم الدقيقة والتي تؤدي كل واحدة منها وظيفتها الاساسية , طيب ليش انخلق لينا النباتات او حتى بعض الحيوانات التي نحتاج اليها في طعامنا , طيب ليش انخلق لينا الهواء و الذي يساعدنا على التنفس , وليش تفسر وجود الانف عندنا هل وجد الانف بالصدفة ايضا وهل وجد الهواء الذي نحتاجه بالصدفة , يعني لو بالصدفة صحيح لوجد الهواء دون ان يوجد في الانسان الانف ,
(وجود الانف اذا يحتاج الى وجود الهواء), طيب ليش ما انوجدت مخلوقات اخرى بالصدفة ايضا ,
يعني هل عمرك شاهدت مثلا كائن غريب يتكون من جسم انسان مع جسم حيوان , ليش الذي نراه ان الانسان ولحد عصرنا هذا ما زال انسان دون اي شوائب فيه , وان الحيوان كذلك .
طيبي حتى الديدان والحشرات التي ستاكل اجسامنا بعد مماتنا , اليس وظيفتها ان تحلل الاجسام الميتة حتى لا تتسبب هذه الاجسام بللامراض على وجه الارض , اما انها وجدت بالصدفة ايضا.

وماذا يعني الصدفة؟
هل اذا اتفق شخصان ان يلتقيا مثلا في حديقة , واتى الاول ومن ثم تبغه الاخر وبعد تنسيق يبنهم
هل هذه تسمى صدفة ام تسمى تخطيط!

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مايو 2010)

> هل تظن اني مسلم متخفي في زي الملحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اللعنة على محمد المجرم و اله محمد الوهمي المتخلف
> هل اقتنعت الان اني لست مسلم ؟؟؟


لا ، فأنت لست تعرف ان هناك " صنف " من المؤمنين ( أمثالي ) لا يؤمنون بسهولة بل وعلى العكس تماما



> انا لم اقل انها معجزات



بل قلت ...



> او نقول عنها خدع و لعب بصرية ليس اكثر و لا اقل


يا سيادة الملحد هنا لا مكان معي فى النقاش لكلمة " نقول " هنا نستعمل كلمة أدلة فقط ، هل تعرفها يا ملحد ؟؟؟؟



> الم تسمع يوما عن المعجزات الاسلامية و الهندوسية ؟؟؟
> فتش في جوجل لتجدها



لا مكان معي لكلمة " تسمع " هنا مكان لكلمة " اثبت "
هل تعرفها ؟؟
أتمنى عدم المحاورة معي بهذة السذاجة الفكرية لكي لا اغير اسلوبي الى اسلوب نقدي فمن الواضح جدا انك حتى لم تدرس الالحاد بل معتنقه كهواية او من مشكله !!!!!!
الإثباتات يا ملحد !!!



> قالها صديقك المؤمن قبلك


يا مدلس مرة أخرى 
سألتك وقلت انك مدلس وفعلا انت مدلس واكرر سؤالى لك
اين قال هو ان المسيح يحتاج ؟؟؟



> (((عزيزى الحقيقة سوف تظل حقيقة مهما رفض بعض الناس ، السيد  المسيح محب وينتظر كل الناس ويرحب بالجميع وينادى الجميع لكى يعيشوا معه  حياة روحية ابدية فى بهاء ومجد وتسبيح ابدى)))


كم هو عمرك ايها الملحد ؟؟
هل درست شىء اسمه الإلحاد ؟؟؟

اين يقال ان المسيح " يحتااااااااااااج " ، تعرف ؟؟



> المسيح يتظر كل الناس و يرحب بالناس اذن فهو من يحتاج للناس و يريدهم


يا سيادة الملحد المسلم هل ما الفرق بين " يرحب " و بين " يحتاج " ؟؟؟؟



> اما انا لا اريد اي اله سواء اكان المسيح او غيره



لا يوجد غيره !!!
هو المسيح الله !!



> لا صدقني انا لا احتاج


قلت لك انك تحتاج شئت أم ابيت
والآن الى الحوار العقلي

اثبت عمليا وعلميا ان ( 1 + 1 = 2 ) وبعدها اثبت انها لا تساوي ( 3 ) هذا أول سؤال ...



> *اذن مادام لن يضره شيء
> فلم يقول عني زاني و لم يقول بولس انني لن ارث الملكوت لانني زاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


نصيحة : انا عقلي وعيني كالفيلتر لكل الأفكار خلف الكلمات التي تكتبها فلا تحاول التشتيت او التدليس !!!
نرد ...
ما علاقتك انت ببولس او الملكوت ؟؟؟ أنت عمرك سينتهي نهاية انت لا تعرفها 
اما نحن عمرنا سينتهي نهاية نعرفها 
ونحن ايضا نعرف ماذا سيكون مصيرك
فطالما انت تريد ان تزني فأزني ولا علاقة لك بالملكوت 
فليس الزنى وحده هو العائق امام الملكوت !!!

بل مجرد عدم حب المسيح من كل القلب والفكر والكيان محبة حقيقية غير مغرضة كفيل بمنعك تماما منه !!!



> *انا ايضا امارسه بضوابط
> ولست بحاجة لاي اله لكي يحدد لي الضوابط فانا اعرفها جيدا*


كيف عرفت الضوابط ؟؟؟
وما هى الضوابط ؟

اتمنى ان ترد على كلامي كله بدلا من الإقتطاع لكي لا اغير اسلوبي معك


----------



## horusone (3 مايو 2010)

*الخوف*

بسم الثالوث القدوس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد آمين .​
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم أما بعد ,
عجيب !!!!!

عجيب أمر أخي الملحد . يطالبنا بالعقل و يخاف منه . نطالبه بالدليل فيهرب منه . نقول له كيف  ؟ فيقول لنا هكذا ولن أغير رأيي .

كيف أبدو مخطئا بعد كل هذه اللذة التي حصلت عليها من الإلحاد ؟

هكذا شعرت عندما قرأت ردك على ردي .

شعرت إنك تخاف من أن تكون فكرتك عن الإله خاطئة . تخاف من أن يكون إلحادك خاطئ .
تظننا نريد أن نجبرك على الإيمان .... أنت واهم .

مصمم على أن تزرع عقلك بالوهم حتى تهرب منه لوهم آخر .

تفكر ببساطة  و تردد المثل الشائع " ما الذي جبرك على المر , الأمر منه " . بالرغم من هذا المنطق لا يصدر من ملحد أصيل .
 أعرف إنني من سقت هذا المثل , و لكني هكذا شعرت في طيات كلامك .

مصمم و تصر و تلح و تقر و تشر و تنر أن هناك نار . 
و أنا  أقول لك إنه لا يوجد سوى الملكوت , فترفض , و بعد ذلك لك مطلق الحرية سواء أردت أم لم ترد الدخول .

أراك معاندا , في عنادك , يفلت منك بعض الألفاظ التي لا يمكن أن تصدر من إنسان حر .

مثل قولك : 





> و ساكرر انه لا وجود اللاله و هذه القناعة راسخة و لن تتغير اطلاقا لانه غير موجود فعلا



هل هذا قول من يحب الحرية ؟ لماذا تخاف الحرية ؟ هل تخاف أن تكون مخطئا ؟

لأن الحرية تقول إنه لا خوف . و هل أنا الملحد خائف ؟
نعم أنت خائف .
 مما ؟
من أن تكون فكرتك خاطئة . و لذلك قلت اطلاقا ؟
 هل هناك ملحد يثق في الحرية و يثق في البرهان يقول اطلاقا ؟ 

ربما تمارس فعل الإنكار الآن , ربما عن صدق , لأنك لم تقل لنا , و لكن ماذا عن غد ا؟ 
قل لنا أيها الحر , ماذا ستفعل لو أن عقلك عرف أن هناك إلها ؟ هل ستظلك تقول " إطلاقا " و تعاند كما تعاند الآن ؟

لن تتغير ؟؟؟ ما هو الذي لن يتغير ؟؟ قناعاتك ؟؟ أم عنادك ؟؟

قديما قالوا أن الأرض هي مركز الكون , و ربما قال قائل مثلك " و هذه القناعة أن الأرض هي مركز الكون لن تتغير مطلقا ؟؟ " سيظل السؤال قائما لماذا ؟

لماذا لا تترك نفسك حرا , لماذا تعاند ؟؟

حتما و لابد و حيثما و اطلاقا لا يوجد إله .... 

و مع إنك تخاف من أن تكون فكرتك عن الإله و الإلحاد غير صحيحة , إلا إنه أحيانا تفلت من لسانك بعض الكلمات التي تقول شيئا غريبا , مثل قولك :


> لكن وان افتضرت انه قال ذلك فاني ساحبه طيب و لكني لن اعبده في جميع الاحوال و لن اقبل ملكوته ولو دعاني اليه



إذا فهي دعوة . و الداعي هو الكريم . و الداعي يدعو .

يبقى نفس السؤال ... لماذا ؟ 
لماذا لن تقبل ملكوته ؟؟ 
لأني قلت لك لن أعبده .
و من قال لك أعبده ؟؟
من قال لك إنه يحتاجك كعبد ؟؟
و من قال لك إنه سيستفيد منك كعبد ؟

ألم اقل لك إنك تضع صور كوميدية عن الإله ؟ مازالت صورة الإله الذي يقتني العبيد و يعذبهم و يشويهم بالنيران على الفحم تؤرقك .

الإله الذي يشوي عبيده ..... ههههههههههههههههههه

و أعتقد إنه بسبب خوفك و عنادك لن تصدق أن مثل هذا الإله الذي يتبل عبيده بالبهارات قبل الشوي غير موجودة , و ستصر على عنادك , أنت حر !!!

و نصل لما كنت أخاف منه و هو الحوار السوفسطائي الشوشائي البوبائي ,
يقول صديقي الملحد :


> لا عزيزي
> ساتفك انا وياك على تعريف ماهية الشمس و خصائصها اولا
> ثانيا ستظهر الشمس و سنقارن هل هذا الجسم الساطع في الافق تتفق ماهيته و خصائصه على الشمس كما اتفقناا سابقا ام لا
> ان كان نعم فهي الشمس
> ...



هل رأيتم الشوشائية ؟؟
صديقي الملحد يريد أن يضع تعريف للشمس و ماهيتها ............
إذا كان هذا رأيه في الشمس , فما بالكم برأيه في أي شيء آخر ؟؟

هل تخاف أن تستدفئ بها بالرغم من عدم علمك بماهيتها ؟؟
هل تخاف أن تضيء حياتك بالرغم من عدم علمك بالكيفية ؟

لماذا تعقد حياتك ؟ إياك أن تظن أن هذا هو الطريق العلمي للبحث !!

و اسمح لي أن أرد على سؤالك الأخير ... أنا أفترض أنك لن تؤمن بالشمس و هي على حد قولك موجودة ’ 
لأنك لا تؤمن بوجود الإله بالرغم من أنه موجود .
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا  .... الإله يستحيل أن يكون موجود .
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لاا لا  الشمس يستحيل أن تكون موجودة .
يبدو أنك لم تفهم كلامي بخصوص لماذا سؤالك هذا أستطيع أن اعكسه عليك , و كيف أنك لا ترى ما هو موجود و هو الله .

و مع ذلك , مثالك خاطئ .

لماذا ؟ 

دعنا نفترض جدلا أننا نريد أن نبحث عن ماهية الإله هذا إن كان موجودا . , كما فعلت أنت في مثال الشمس .

هذه قضية قتلت بحثا منذ أيام الفلاسفة اليونانيين , هل تريد أن نضيع فيها وقتا الآن ؟؟

تحدثوا عن ماهية الإله , و دوره و صفاته , قالوا تقريبا كل شيء .

فعن أي شيء تريد التحدث ؟
هل تريد أن تتحدث عن ماهية الإله حتى عندما تراه تصدق إنه موجود ؟؟

أم العكس ؟؟

هل بحث أي عالم على مدار التاريخ كله عن ماهية الشمس أولا , أم لأنها موجودة بحث عن ماهيتها ؟؟

عنادك و خوفك يجعلانك مشوش .

هل نخترع لها ماهية , وإذا خالفتها نقول إنها ليست الشمس .

نخترع ماهية للإله و إذا خالفها نقول إنه ليس هو الإله .

و مع ذلك , لا بأس , ما رأيك أن تقول لنا ماهية الإله الذي أنت تريده فربما كان موجودا حقا و أنت لا تراه سواء عن قصد أو بدون قصد ؟

و نأتي لنقطة أحاسيسك المرهفة , بالمناسبة كثير من تعليقاتك تدل على أنك لم تفهم كل ما قصدته .
قلنا الأحاسيس هي شيء غير مادي ... جميل .
و لكنك لا تشعر بالإله . عادي
فهناك الكثير من الأمراض التي تمنع صاحبها من الحس .
فتجده يقرب من النار و لا يشعر بأي ألم و لا يدري إنه يخسر يده و جسمه و حياته بسبب غياب الألم , و تستطيع أن تسأل أي طبيب أمراض عصبية .
و ابسطها مرض البول السكري .

لم تفهم كلامي , سواء عرفت أو لم تعرف , سواء أحسست أم لم تحس فهذا لا يفرق في وجود الشيء من عدمه .
فالأعمى لا يرى الشمس , و مع ذلك فهذا لا يؤثر في وجودها مطلقا .

أما بخصوص كلامك عن الذرات ... لا يا سيدي , فالذرة لا ترى و لكنها تدرك من أثارها , و قديما لم  يعرف أن هناك ذرة أو أن هناك آثار , مع ذلك لم ينف هذا وجودها .

أما كونك تمسك قطعة الذهب المحتوية على ملايين الذرات فهذه كوميدية لا محل لها الآن من الإعراب . 
العكس هو الصحيح .

فالناس رأت الإله , لكنها لم تر الذرة .

و تستطيع أن تبحث في كل الشبكة العنكبوتية الصرصورية الذبابية لتجد لنا اي صورة للذرة .
و يبدو أن موضوع الإنكار هذا يعجبك , فحتى كلامي تنكره و لا تقرأه .

تقول :


> قول مجددا الانكار
> يا عزيزي الانكار و ما تسميه بالمرض النفسي يقال عن شيء موجود فعلا و يحاول الناس انكاره
> اما الاله فهو غير موجود فكيف ساحاول انكار وجود شيء غير موجود !!!
> و قلت لك انه من يجب ان يعالج عند الاطباء النفسيين هو كل المؤمنين بكل الالهة جميعا



لم تفهم أن العكس هو الحادث . أنت تنكر ما هو موجود , و هو الإله .
أنت تنكر الشمس . و تنكر تعذيب ضميرك . و تنكر هذه الحياة .
ضميري لا يعذبني .
و هكذا يقول لي كل مغتصب و سارق و سفاك دماء . هل تعتقد أن صدام حسين ضميره يعذبه .؟؟

فموضوع الجنس لم افتحه أنا , بل حضرتك و يبدو أن حضرتك نسيت ما خطته يداك من حبك لممارسة الجنس مع من تحب في موضوعك الأول , هل تذكرت الآن .

بالإضافة أنا علقت على أنه ليست هذه الجزئية الوحيدة سواء في موضوعي الأول أو في ردي الثاني .


> تنتفض ضد كل هذه الافكار و تعترف بصراحة لنفسك انه لا وجود للخالق و لا وجود للحياة بعد الموت
> اليس هذا تحدي صعب و خطوة جبارة ؟؟
> اما المؤمن الذي تقول عنه يقمع الموت في جسده فهو يقمعه فقط لانه يعرف ان العقاب عليه اشد بكثير من اي شيء يتصوره الانسان فلذلك يقمعه
> الخوف يا عزيزي من الحياة الاخرى و الخوف من المجهول



صحيح قولك خطوة جبارة بالفعل من يريد أن يفقع عينه حتى لا يرى الشمس . أصدقك القول في هذا .

أما المؤمن الذي يميت الموت , عن خوف , فلو كنت ركزت في موضوعي الأول كنت عرفت أنني تناولت هذه الجزئية و قلت , إنه لا بأس بهذا و لكنه أقل من المطلوب . لأن المطلوب هو الحرية .
فبحريتي أميت موتي . بحريتي أصوم . و بحريتي لا اصوم . بحريتي أتزوج . و بحريتي أزني . و هكذا . المهم هو الحرية .

أما من يفعل هذا عن خوف , فأدعوه للحرية , حتى يكون ما يفعله عن صواب أصوب .



> لماذا هو اذا ليس بغريب رهيب لذيذ على توما المتشكك الذي رفض الايمان حتى ينظر بعينه و يتيقن لاحداث الصلب و القيامة ؟؟
> لماذا هو ليس بلذيذ لبولس الذي رفض الايمان حتى اصابه العمى ثم ارجع الرب بصره من جديد ؟؟
> لم هو ليس بلذيذ لشعب اسرائيل الذي راى معجزات الرب بعينيه ؟؟؟
> سافترض معك صحة تلك الاحداث و اسالك لم اولئك الناس جائتهم الادلة و انا لا ؟؟
> بالاحرى كل هذه البشرية لا ؟؟؟



أعتقد أن هذا أصدق ما قلت و ما كتبت حتى الآن , على الأقل تظهر فيه بساطتك بدون عناد .
توما قال إنني لن أؤمن حتى أرى الدليل .
أنت قلت إنني لن اؤمن إطلاقا . هذا فارق في صالح توما .

أما طرق تعامل الرب سواء مع القديس بولس سواء معك , فهي مختلفة , الرب يحترم عقلية كل إنسان ,. هذا أيضا ما قلته في موضوعي الأول . و تستطيع أن ترجع إليه لتعرف .

	فالإله الحقيقي منتظرك أن تنتهي من كلامك و تبلغ أقصى عنادك , و إذا كنت صادقا في إلحادك , فهو سيعينك على أن تعرفه .

أما بخصوص سؤالك عن رد الفعل الإلهي , بالرغم من أن الإله الحقيقي ليس مفعولا به , تجاه المؤمن المنافق فأنا رددت عليه في ردي الثاني و المداخلة رقم 26 .

أما قولك :


> فانا ارفض ان اعبد المسيح لاسباب كثيرة
> اولا انا ارقض عقيدة الخلاص و عقيدة الخطية المثوارتة
> ارفض عبادة اي الهة مهما كانت بل كل انواع الالهات اراها جد سخيفة و لا ترتقي بالمرة الى مستوايا الفكري و الاخلاقي



لماذا تخلط الحبل بالنابل . فأنا حتى الآن لم اتكلم عن الإيمان المسيحي . و من قال لك أن ما تعرفه  عن عقيدة الخلاص صحيح ؟؟

بدأت تمزح و هذه علامة جيدة .

أما عقيدة الخطيئة المتوارثة , فأنا لا افهمها هل ممكن أن تشرحها لي ؟

أما عبادة الآلهة فهي لا ترتقي لمستواك ,

 فلم اعرف رأيك في شخص مثل أينشتين , أو باسكال , أو فلان ... ذكرت لك اسم كتاب " دواعي الإيمان في عصرنا "يحوي اسماء نخبة من العلماء و أغلبهم من حملة جائزة نوبل الذين طبعا يقل مستواهم الفكري عن عقل حضرتك . بدءا من الفلاسفة اليونانيين و حتى علماء القرن الحادي و العشرين الذين أعلنوا إيمانهم بدون أن يتحلوا بالخوف مثلك .

لا تخف . كن مطمئنا جدا جدا .

المهم إذا رأيت الدليل , فلا تعاند أكثر . لأنه في هذه الحالة ستقضي أبديتك في غرفتك وحيدا  بينما يكون قد ذهب الكثيرون للفرح .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 مايو 2010)

> لماذا هو اذا ليس بغريب رهيب لذيذ على توما المتشكك الذي رفض الايمان حتى ينظر بعينه و يتيقن لاحداث الصلب و القيامة ؟؟



*القديس توما كان مؤمنا اكيد و الا ما كان تبع الرب يسوع و لكنه مؤمن متشكك مثل كثيرا مننا و لانه مؤمن لم يستغني الرب عنه بل ثبته لانه كان عارف قلبه 


و علي فكره يسوع هو يهوه

حتي من اسمه

يسوع هو يهوه المخلص

يهوه اله العهد القديم لم يكن شريرا انه كان يتعامل مع شعب همجي بده شويه شغل و ترتيب زي ما بيقولوا

فلا تعد تقول لنا اله اليهود يهوه او المسيح لان يسوع هو يهوه و هناك العديد من الكتب في اماكنك قراءتها للرد علي هذا السؤال و كتب تقيله يعني مش اي كلام

ربنا يباركك

سلام *


----------



## The one message (3 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة ورحمة للجميع ولملحد بالذات؛
بتمنى ما تكون مداخلتي تسبب شوشرة لاي شخص
انما فقط لاثراء الموضوع والمساعدة فقط
يا ملحد؛
من خلال قرائاتي للردود تبين لي انه رغم محاولة الاعضاء بتثبيت فكرة وجود الاله الا اني شايفك عم تعارضهن طول الوقت وانت عن قصد ما بدك تصدق بوجوده يعني رافضه رفض مطلق!
طيب...انت لحتى تبثت شي ان كان موجود او لا شو بتحتاج؟
بتحتاج لدليل يوصلك للحقيقة.صح؟
ولكن انت هلأ رافض كل الانبياء وكل المخلوقات مش بس الاله!
فانا حابب اسالك سؤال وجيه جدا
شو اكتر شي اساسي جعلك ترفض وجود اله حقيقي؟
لا بد انك مريت بموقف جعلك تقرر انه ما في اله !
وانا حابب اقلك انه كل شي حوليك بثبت وجود مدبر فعلي كامل القوى للكون وما فيه
هلأ انا ما بدي اقلك شوف الشمس وشوف القمر والخ....لانه راح تقللي كل شي اجى بالصدفة!
ولو قلتلك انه حتى بقواعد اي لغة في فاعل ومفعول به كمان راح ترفض وتقللي انه هذا كله اختراع بشر
ولو قلتلك كل الانبياء اجت لحتى تقول للناس عن الاله الحق الحي دائما وابدا راح تقللي انه كل الانبياء مجرد اساطير
ولكن سؤالي الك.....نحنا في كتير ادلة بتخلينا ناكد وجود هذا الاله اللي سايبك عايش لهلأ وما عاقبك!
انت لما بتمشي على التراب بتترك وراك اثر المشي صح؟
طيب لما اي شخص بمر بنفس الطريق اللي انت مشيت فيه وبشوف اثار المشي شو راح يقول؟
راح يقول اكيد مر انسان من هون! معناها في فاعل لهاي الاثار
وان شفت وانت ماشي اثر للبعير شو راح تقول بنفسك؟؟ اكيد مر من هون اغنام وهيك!!
فاذا انت لازم تبحث عن اثر يدلك على وجود فاعل...ومش انت اللي لازم تطالبنا باثبات وجود الاله انما نحنا اللي لازم نطالبك باثبات عدم وجود مدبر ومدير للكون وللوجود
هل انت عندك دليل منطقي تثبتلنا انه ما في فاعل لكل المخلوقات؟
الكرة بملعبك الان...واذا حابب تناقشني على انفراد كمان ما راح اقلك لا ابدا وتاكد لكل سبب ونتيجة في مسبب​


----------



## The one message (3 مايو 2010)

*خد هذا موضوع هون بالمنتدى بطرح مثال بسيط و رائع لدعم فكرة وجود اله حقيقي...*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2069831#post2069831
*انت بتقول لازم نثبت وجوده بالعلم...وما بتبحث بالعلم*
*لو بتبحث بتشوف انه انت مجرد نقطة واقل من نقطة ببحر الكون*
*الكون مش مجرد كوكب الارض والمجموعة الشمسية*
*اذا ما بتعرف انه العلماء قالوا ما في حدود للفضاء فهذا شانك*
*شايف كل هالفضاء ؟ ماله حدود لا من فوق ولا اسفل ولا اطراف!!!*
*ولكن هذا ما بقول انه فعلا ماله حدود انما نحنا مهما تقدمنا بالعلم والتكنولوجيا ما راح نوصل لنهاية الكون لانه دايما بتوسع*
*وفي شي بالفضاء اسمه الثقب الاسود عارف ليه سموه هيك؟؟؟*
*لانه هو غير مرئي ولكنه موجود!*
*هل فيك ترفض وجوده بمجرد ما انه عينك ما بتشوفه ولا بتشوف المجموعات الشمسية التانية ودرب التبانة ودرب اندروميدا ؟*
*عندك الكهرباء هي موجودة ولكنها غير مرئية*
*عندك الهواء موجود ولكنه غير مرئي*
*ولكن كلهن في الهن اثر يدل عليهن*
*لما بتضربك الكهرباء انت ما بتشوفها انما انت بتشوف تاثيرها فقط!!*
*لما بتتنفس انت ما بتشوف الهواء انما بتحس فيه وبتلمس اثاره*
*فكيف بالاله اللي خلق كل شي ؟؟؟؟؟*
*انت بتنام اما الله لا*
*انت علمك محدود ونظرك محدود وقدرتك محدودة اما الله لا*
*انت ناقص اما الله لا*
*انت بتموت اما الله لا*
*وصدقني عندي كتييييييييييييير اشياء اثبت فيها وجود الخاااااااالق*
*اذا بدك قللي*
*لو بتطلع حوليك وبتشوف ابداع الخالق ودقة صنعه ما راح ترفضه*
*بس هذا ابليس كمان غير مرئي هو اول عدو للانسان*
*هو اللي بوسوسلك انه ما في اله حقيقي*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2069831#post2069831


----------



## مـلـحـد (3 مايو 2010)

اولا قبل الرد على الاسئلة
اسجل اعتراضي على اغلاق موضوعي للمرة الثانية على التوالي لحجة تدني طريقة الطرح و لا اعرف اي طريقة يجب ان اكتب بها لتناسب طرق الطرح ؟؟
اكتب الموضوع باحترام اضع اسئلة للكتاب من سفر التكوين مثل اي انسان عادي 
ترى الى هذا الحد البسيط يزعجكم هذا الموضوع البسيط فما بالكم لو سالت اسئلة اشد وطاة ؟؟؟ 


> مصمم و تصر و تلح و تقر و تشر و تنر أن هناك نار .
> و أنا أقول لك إنه لا يوجد سوى الملكوت , فترفض , و بعد ذلك لك مطلق الحرية سواء أردت أم لم ترد الدخول .


هذا منطق المؤمنين متى تحاورت معهم
و منطقهم ببساطة اللا منطق من اجل التبرير
يقول صديقكم المؤمن انه لا يوجد اي عقاب ابدي وما يعرف بالموت الابدي اي جهنم الابدية بل يوجد الملكوت فقط للذين يحبونه و الاشرار لا جهنم ستحرقهم 
هل تتفقون معه يا معشر المؤمنين المسيحيين ؟؟؟ 

ستقول لي ان ما قراته في اسفار الانجيل و الرؤيا و غيره ما هو اللا تعبير معنوي و ليس الحقيقة 
عجبا كيف تقرر انت متى الشيء الرمزي و متى الشيء الحقيقي ؟؟ و هل يوجد معايير للتفريق بين الرمزي و الحقيقي في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟
لربما عقيدة الفداء و الثالوث و الصلب ما هي اللا قصص رمزية اصلا و لا وجود لها كما انه لا وجود للنار !!!

تكلّم يسوع أيضاً عن عذابات جهنّم الأبدية، و قد رأينا مثلاً لها في قصة أليعازر والغني الشرير. " إنه نار جهنّم (متّى 5، 22-29 / 10، 28) حيث لا يموت الدود ولا تنطفىء النار" (مرقس 9، 46)، "النار الأبدية" (متّى 25، 41)، "نار لا تنطفىء" (متّى 3، 12)، "أتون النار" (متّى 13، 42)، "عذاب أبدي" (متّى 25، 46)، "الظلمات" (متّى 8، 12)، "العويل" و"صرير الأسنان" ضد الله وأبنائه (متّى 13، 42-50 / 24، 51 / لوقا 13، 28).
يقول سفر الرؤيا أيضاً أن الذين كانوا إلى جانب الوحش ضد الفارس (أي يسوع) "فنصيبهم من البحيرة الملتهبة بالنار والكبريت" (21، 8) "ليتعذّبوا نهاراً وليلاً إلى أبد الدهور" (20، 10).

الكلام اعلاه من موقع مسيحي 
عموما هذه القصة لن اطيل فيها يمكنك ان تفتح موضوعا في القسم يحكي عن هذا الخصوص
لكن ساسلك سؤال اتمنى ان تجيبني عليه
هل الشيطان ' ان كنت تؤمن بوجوده طبعا' هل الشيطان سيدخله الرب الى الجحيم او لا ؟؟ثم لم الشيطان لا يخلص هو ايضا مثل البشر و تعطاه الكفارة ايضا



> ربما تمارس فعل الإنكار الآن , ربما عن صدق , لأنك لم تقل لنا , و لكن ماذا عن غد ا؟
> قل لنا أيها الحر , ماذا ستفعل لو أن عقلك عرف أن هناك إلها ؟ هل ستظلك تقول " إطلاقا " و تعاند كما تعاند الآن ؟


و اخيرا سيطل علينا الخجول من سمائه و سيكشف عن بهائه اخيرا و سيقول لي يا الملحد ها انا ظهرت الان بعد كل هذه الملايين من السنين في الاختفاء 
قلت و ساكرر الشيء الموجود فلا يحتاج لشيء لتوضيحه
الشمس و القمر لا يحتاجون للنقاش لتبيان وجودهم
فالشيء الموجود هو موجود اما الشيء الوهمي فهو وهمي 



> الإله الذي يشوي عبيده ..... ههههههههههههههههههه


رغم انها اشياء مذكورة في العهد الجديد الذي تؤمن به 
فاني ساغض الذرف عن هذه الجزئية مجددا و اتمنى ان تفتحها في موضوع مستقل 
لكن كل انواع الالهة الموجودة حاليا و الموجودة سابقا انا غير مقتنع بما تقوله 
قلت لك اني ارفض الاله الذي يدخل غير المؤمنين به الى الجحيم 
لكني ارفض في نفس الوقت الاله الذي يخلصنا بالدم و يورث الخطئية لي و لاحفاد احفادي و استيمحني عذرا
اراها كلها قصص ساذجة و لكن اوعاك تقللي ايضا انها مجرد امور رمزية مثل جهنم 



> هل رأيتم الشوشائية ؟؟
> صديقي الملحد يريد أن يضع تعريف للشمس و ماهيتها ............
> إذا كان هذا رأيه في الشمس , فما بالكم برأيه في أي شيء آخر ؟؟


ساضع تعريف للشمس من اجلك لانك انت من تفترض انه لا وجود للشمس من اساسه
و ها انت تؤكد على كلامي السابق 
ان الشيء الموجود لا يحتاج للشوشائية و التعريف و الماهية
فما بالك الشيء الوهمي ؟



> فهناك الكثير من الأمراض التي تمنع صاحبها من الحس .
> فتجده يقرب من النار و لا يشعر بأي ألم و لا يدري إنه يخسر يده و جسمه و حياته بسبب غياب الألم , و تستطيع أن تسأل أي طبيب أمراض عصبية .


الشخص الذي يعاني من هذه المشاكل عنده مشاكل في الاعصاب و الدماغ 
يستطيع الطب الحديث علاجها و حتى ان لم يستطع علاجها فهو على الاقل يستطيع تشخصيها 
فهل وجود الاله و الاستشعار بوجوده نستطيع ان نشخصه ؟؟ 
بكل بساطة لا كل ما ستقوله هو بركات الروح القدس التي تنزل على المؤمنين و ليس شيء مادي 



> أما بخصوص كلامك عن الذرات ... لا يا سيدي , فالذرة لا ترى و لكنها تدرك من أثارها , و قديما لم يعرف أن هناك ذرة أو أن هناك آثار , مع ذلك لم ينف هذا وجودها .


http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/n...ene-visibles-au-microscope-electronique_1705/
افتح الرابط اعلاه للاستفادة 



> فالناس رأت الإله , لكنها لم تر الذرة


ربما تكون انت و كل  المؤمنين رايتم الاله او ربما في الرؤيا
لكن لا تعمم ارجوك فانا لم ارى اي اله في حياتي و لم يره اي انسان آخر اعرفه 



> لم تفهم أن العكس هو الحادث . أنت تنكر ما هو موجود , و هو الإله


نعود مجددا للحوار المبني على الكلام الواهي 
اذا هو موجود فاين هو ؟؟ 



> أنت تنكر الشمس


انا انكر الشمس ؟؟ 
لا يا عزيزي انا لا انكر الشمس فالشيء الموجود لا نستطيع انكاره 



> و تنكر تعذيب ضميرك


هههههههههههه عذاب ضميري ؟؟ عجبا و لم عساه سيعذبني 
لو كانت هناك اي تعديب ضمير كما تتوهم يا عزيزي فالبحري لي ان اؤمن كما قال صاحبك باسكال ان اؤمن و ان وجد الاله فلن اخسر شيئا 
من خلال تجربتي السابقة في الايمان استطيع ان اقول لك ان تعذيب الضمير هو ما يعيشه المؤمن الحقيقي و ليس الملحد الحقيقي
ما قاله يسوع عن ان من جدف على الروح القدس لن يغفر له سببت اكبر عذاب ضمير للمسيحيين قس على ذلك كل الخطايا التي يعتبرونها خطايا و يقومون بها تصور كم يسبب لهم ذلك من تعذيب في الضمير 



> و تنكر هذه الحياة .


انا لا انكرها 
اعرف اني ساعيش ما ساعيشه و حين ساموت ساتحول الى طعام للدود لتتم في دورة الحياة و اعرف ان هذه هي الحياة و انها قصيرة و احاول الاستمتاع بها قدر المستطاع 



> هل تعتقد أن صدام حسين ضميره يعذبه .؟؟


و ما ادراني انا بضمائر الناس ان كانت تعذبهم ام لا ؟ 



> توما قال إنني لن أؤمن حتى أرى الدليل .
> أنت قلت إنني لن اؤمن إطلاقا . هذا فارق في صالح توما .


عزيزي وما الفرق ؟؟ 
توما اراد الدليل و انا اريد الدليل فلم يعطى له الدليل و انا لا ؟
يوجد الكثير من الملحدين مثل توما يقولون انهم ين يؤمنوا حتى يروا الدليل
فلم كانت القصة لذيذة لتوما و ليست لذيذة لهم ايضا ؟؟؟ 
هل توما احسن من ملايين من البشر ؟ 



> فلم اعرف رأيك في شخص مثل أينشتين , أو باسكال


للمعلومة اينشتاين و باسكال كانا ملحدان 



> أغلبهم من حملة جائزة نوبل


للمعلومة ايضا فنسبة الالحاد عند حاملي جوائز نوبل هي 99 في المئة 
ما اعرفهم من حاملي جوائز مؤمنين هما اثنين


----------



## مـلـحـد (3 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *القديس توما كان مؤمنا اكيد و الا ما كان تبع الرب يسوع و لكنه مؤمن متشكك مثل كثيرا مننا و لانه مؤمن لم يستغني الرب عنه بل ثبته لانه كان عارف قلبه *
> *و علي فكره يسوع هو يهوه*
> *حتي من اسمه*
> *يسوع هو يهوه المخلص*
> ...


 
اعرف ان المسيح هو يهوه الوهيم الابن الذي تسجد ليصبح يشوع بن ميريام 
الرب المخلص الفادي 
حين اقول يهوه و المسيح و افرق بينهما اقدم نظرة المسيحي و اليهودي كل على حدى و ليس نظرة اليهومسيحي


----------



## مـلـحـد (3 مايو 2010)

> شو اكتر شي اساسي جعلك ترفض وجود اله حقيقي؟


كثير اشيا 
بس بما انو عم نحكي هلق عن دلائل وجود الاله من عدم وجوده
فالسبب هون انو ما في اي ادلة مادية حسية علة وجوده 


> هل انت عندك دليل منطقي تثبتلنا انه ما في فاعل لكل المخلوقات؟


يا صديقي 
انا لست لا بيولوجي و لا جيولوجي و لا كيميائي و معلوماتي في هذه العلوم ضئيلة لانها ليست مجال اختصاصي 
لم تسالني هذه الاسئلة ؟؟ اسال اي عالم سيجيبك عنها 
ثم و ان عجز العلم على الجواب على تساؤلاتك
هل يجب ان نصدق بالوهم و هو وجود الاله ؟؟؟
لا و بس الاله المخبى اللي مش عم نشوفوا 
يعني بس عم نشوف كل الخلق و مش عم نشوفوا هوي 
ليييش ؟


----------



## horusone (3 مايو 2010)

*في الإعادة إفادة*

بسم الثالوث القدوس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد آمين .
***************************************************​
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم أما بعد ,
صديقي الملحد , أعتذر إذا كنت استخدمت إسلوبا صعبا في حواري مما جعلك لا تدرك التناقض الذي تكتب به و لذلك سأحاول أن أبسط اللغة حتى تعرف تركز في ردك .
مثلا :

1)	الموقع الذي أتيتني به لا توجد به صورة للذرة فهل ممكن حضرتك تضع لنا هذه الصورة و ترفعها أو تخفضها , أو تنشرها في أي موقع ,. أو تأتنا بموقع آخر به هذه الصورة الجميلة ؟

2)	لم تدرك حتى الآن المقصود بكلمة العكس .
أنا أراك تنكر وجود الإله كما ينكر شخص وجود الشمس .

فأنت تقول إنك لا تنكر وجود الشمس , و أنا أراك تنكر وجود الشمس .

فتقول لي كيف أنكر شيء موجود ؟
 صحيح . كيف تنكر وجود الإله و هو موجود ؟ هل فقعت عينك ؟ 

فأيا كان تعليقك على من ينكر وجود الشمس , استطيع أن اسقطه عليك و أطبقه عليك . 

هل هو أعمى الذي أنكر وجود الشمس ؟ إذا ربما أنت أعمى .
هل فقع عينه هذا الذي أنكر وجود الشمس ؟ إذا ربما إن حضرتك فقعت عينك .
هل فقد الحس هذا الشخص ؟ إذا ربما إن حضرتك بالمثال .

3)	تقول لنا أخيرا سيخرج الخجول من بهائه و يقول لنا ها أنا . بالرغم من سخريتك إلا أنني سأسألك ماذا سيكون رد فعلك إذا فعل هذا ؟

هل ستصمم و تقول لنا :" لا لن أؤمن به مطلقا " .كما قلت سابقا . هل العناد من شيمة العقلاء الملحدين ؟ أما يكون المخرج هو الإلتفاف على سؤالي لك ؟

4)	هل ممكن أن تقول لنا لو كنت إلها و هناك من ينكر وجودك ماذا ستفعل حينها ؟

5)	سألتك عن صدام حسين و تأنيب ضميره , فقلت لي ما أدراني أنا بضميره . و لم تدرك المغزى من سؤالي لك , أو ربما أدركت و لذلك ناورت في الإجابة . 

و لذلك أعيد عليك السؤال مرة أخرى بصيغة أخرى لعلك تدرك المعنى في سؤالي ,

 هل يعتبر تأنيب الضمير هو المقياس على التصرفات الإنسانية الخلقية ؟ 

أنت تسرق , تقول لي لا أنا لا سرق , و لا أِشعر بأي شيء . هل هذا علامة مرضية أم صحية ؟ مع توضيح إجابتك بالرسم .

كونك لا تشعر أن ما تفعله شيئا خاطئا لا يعني أنه شيء صحيح .
فكثير من الأمراض النفسية تدفع صاحبها لارتكاب الحماقات , و هو لا يشعر بأي نوع من أنواع الندم , فهل ننكر مرضه في سبيل أنه راضي و حبيبي راضي ؟ 

6) تقول حضرتك :


> توما اراد الدليل و انا اريد الدليل فلم يعطى له الدليل و انا لا ؟
> يوجد الكثير من الملحدين مثل توما يقولون انهم ين يؤمنوا حتى يروا الدليل
> فلم كانت القصة لذيذة لتوما و ليست لذيذة لهم ايضا ؟؟؟
> هل توما احسن من ملايين من البشر ؟



لماذا أجد نفسي مضطرا لإعادة كلامي ؟ أنا رددت على هذه النقطة أكثر من مرة فكم مرة ترديني أن أعيدها ؟ لا بأس سأقولها مرة أخرى .

من قال لك إنه لن يعطيك الدليل .؟؟؟؟ سيعطيك دليل و اثنين و ثلاثة و مليون . المهم ماذا ستفعل حينئذ .؟؟؟

و من قال لك إنها ليست لذيذة للجميع كما هي لذيذة لتوما ؟؟ سيظل السؤال لذيذا للجميع كما كان لذيذا لتوما , الفارق أوضحته لصالح توما الذي قبل الدليل و لم يقل " لفظة مطلقا " مثلك . 

فتوما إنسان صادق . هل أنت صادق عزيزي لتقبل الدليل بدون لفظة " مطلقا " التي ذكرتها .؟؟

7)	يا له من أسلوب لطيف ظريف , عندما تسأل معشر المسيحيين عما أؤمن به و أقوله عن وجود الملكوت و عدم وجود جهنم .

ذكرتني عندما أسأل الشيعة عن معتقد السنة و أسأل السنة عن معتقد المعتزلة . 
و لكن ما الذي وصلت إليه من سؤالك .؟. سأقول لك .

أنت مرعوب من أن تكون فكرتك عن جهنم خاطئة , فتبحث عمن يشاركك الفكرة حتى  يسهل عليك رفضها فيمات بعد.

و هذا أسلوب في غاية الطفولية .. لماذا ؟ لأنك تخاف أن تتحمل نتيجة أفعالك و قراراتك .

تخاف من إله يحترم قراراتك و حريتك في ألا تؤمن به . تخاف من إله منحك الحرية كاملة في أن ترفض دعوته لدخول فرحه .

فتبقى خارجا وحيدا , تبكي و تصر على أسنانك و تقول يا ليتني كنت قبلتها . و تنكر أن ما ستشعر به عندئذ هو الجحيم بعينه .

أنا الذي جلبت على نفسي حكم الموت . الموت لم يخلقه الإله , بل إختاره الإنسان .
الجحيم لم يخلقه الإله , بل أراده الإنسان و الإله احترم قرار الإنسان .

فلماذا تتهرب من قرارك . و لماذا تخاف من أن تمارس حريتك و تتحمل عواقبها مثل أن تقضي ابديتك في غرفتك و على فراشك وحيدا بدون أي فرح أو رجاء .

هل تظن إنه إذا وجد من يعارضني الرأي من أبناء عقيدتي سيفرق هذا في أنك ستقضي أبديتك وحيدا . ؟؟ بائسا . لا تعرف  ماذا تفعل بكل هذا وقت الفراغ . الفراغ الأبدي , هو الجحيم بعينه .

تخيل هذه الصورة يا سيدي , شخص دعاك لفرح ابدي , بمنتهى حريتك رفضتها ...

هل تريده أن يحترم قرارك أم لا ؟

و إذا كان قرارك بالرفض , هل ستلومه لو احترم قرارك و لم يدخلك لفرحه ؟

8)	أنت هنا لا تمارس " الإنكار " بل تمارس أيضا " الإسقاط ". فتسقط ما في نفسك على الإله فتقول :





> قلت لك اني ارفض الاله الذي يدخل غير المؤمنين به الى الجحيم "



للمرة المليون الإله لن يدخلك الجحيم . 
أنت الذي ترفض أن تدخل لفرحه . ماذا يفعل لك الإله ؟ هل يجبرك على فعل شيء أنت لا تريده كما قلت سابقا .

شخص دعاك لفرحه . رفضت أنت الذهاب . و بعد ذلك تقول لنا أرفض الشخص الذي لن يدخلني لفرحه . 

أنت من رفضت . و ليس هو . أنت بيدك تخلق جحيمك . و الإله يحترم حريتك .

لا أريد أن ادخل فرحك مطلقا . هكذا قلت أنت . و لذلك أرفضك أيها الإله . ........ هل هذا منطق ؟
ماذا يفعل الإله أكثر من ذلك . حياة و فرح وهبك . و لكنك رفضتهما .

أنت حر . أنت حر . أنت حر .

و أيضا للأسف اعيد على مسامعك ما كتبته أكثر من مرة .

لا يوجد جحيم كما لا يوجد ظلام .
الظلام علميا غير موجود . الظلام هو غياب الضوء . 
والجحيم هو الظلام . أنت من ترفض النور . أنت من تخلق الموت . أنت من تخلق الجحيم . و الإله يحترم حريتك .

و لكني أقول لك و أكررها عالية  أن هذه الحرية تؤلم إلهي .

و لكنه لا يريد عبيدا . بل يريد أحباء يرغبون في حضور فرحه .

من لا يحضر لا يلوم الإله , لا يلوم إلا نفسه .

9)	شخص لا يحس بالنور , و شخص يحس , أيهما المريض يا ملحد .؟
شخص لديه مرض يمنعه حتى من الإحساس بالألم , شخص يحس بالألم . من منهما المريض ؟. 

كيف تقلب الأمور .؟ ألا تخجل ؟ أنا لا أتكلم عن إلحادك , فأنت حر كما أسلفنا . و لكن أسألك ألا تخجل من قلبك للأمور . أنت من يرفض أن يحس , يشعر و يتنعم , فأنت من يحتاج للبحث عن معونة .

10)	





> ربما تكون انت و كل المؤمنين رايتم الاله او ربما في الرؤيا
> لكن لا تعمم ارجوك فانا لم ارى اي اله في حياتي و لم يره اي انسان آخر اعرفه



من منا الذي يعمم ؟؟ . شخص يقول لي  أنت فقط من رأيت الشمس و ربما في رؤيا . فهل تصدقه أنت ؟

أما عدم رؤية أي شخص تعرفه للإله , فهذا أيضا موجود في علم النفس . مثلا شخص يتوقع أن الشمس لابد أن تعطي ضوءا أخضر , فإذا أشرقت الشمس , شيء طبيعي إنه لن يتعرف عليها .

و مع ذلك أعيد على عيونك السؤال الذي لم ترد عليه .,

 لو كان هناك إله , هل ممكن أن تقول لنا ماذا تتوقع أن يكون ؟

11) 





> نعود مجددا للحوار المبني على الكلام الواهي
> اذا هو موجود فاين هو ؟؟



ها هو أمامك ..
الملحد : أين هو ؟
أنظر .
الملحد : أين ؟
أمامك مباشرة . ها أنت تتنفسه .
الملحد : لا أرى لا أشعر .
نفس المثال :
العبقري : لا أرى الشمس 
الإنسان : ها هي أمامك مباشرة 
العبقري : أين ؟
الإنسان : أنظر إنها أمامك مباشرة , ألا تشعر بها .
العبقري : لا أشعر بها و لا أراها .

12 ) 





> للمعلومة اينشتاين و باسكال كانا ملحدان



مازلت لا تقرأ ما أقوله . بل تقرأ الحرف .

بالرغم من أن أينشتين و باسكال كانا مؤمنين , إلا أن هذا ليس هدفي من هذه النقطة و هذا الحوار .
هدفي هو كان الرد على تعليقك الجميل الذي ذكرت فيه تفوقك الفكري و الأخلاقي .

فأنا لم أكن في معرض أن أحصي عدد المؤمنين الحاصلين على جوائز نوبل , و إن كنت أنت سقطت في هذا ألإحصاء و لم تقل لنا ما هو مرجعك , و لكن أنا أبرهن على أن من يقول قولك المتباهي بمستواه الفكري و الأخلاقي , يكون سقط في أول أصول البحث العلمي و هو التواضع .

و لذلك أحلتك على ذلك الكتاب لتعرف أن الإيمان لا يتعارض مع كون المرء عالما , حاصلا على أرفع الجوائز .

و ختاما أعطيك هذا الرابط لتعرف من هو باسكال العالم الفرنسي و الرياضي و الفيزيائي الشهير التي تسمت بها كثير من علوم الكومبيوتر و مع ذلك أو لأنه كان فيلسوفا كاثوليكيا .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaise_Pascal

أرجوك لا أريد أن أعيد كلامي مرة أخرى . تذكر أنك حر . و الإله يحترم حريتك .

تذكر أنك مدعو و لتكون حبيبا و ابنا . و إذا رفضت , فهذا يؤلم الداعي الذي هو الإله .

و مع إنك تؤلمه إلا أنه يحبك و يحترم حريتك إلى أبعد الحدود .

الإله لم يخلق الظلام , كما لم يخلق الموت , لذلك لم يخلق الجحيم . و تستطيع أن تقرأ قصة الخلق لتعرف إنه خلق النور و الحياة و الفردوس . و لم يخلق الجحيم .

فأنت هو خالق الجحيم , و أنت من يريد أن يطفئ النور و يعيش في ظلام الموت .

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 مايو 2010)

> انا لست لا بيولوجي و لا جيولوجي و لا كيميائي و معلوماتي  في هذه العلوم ضئيلة لانها ليست مجال اختصاصي



*انت كنت غير عالم و معلوماتك ضئيله بالعلم التجريبي كالكيمياء و الفيزياء يبقي لا تتكلم عن الاله من الناحيه العلميه و ننحيها جانبا كلنا

لا اعايرك انك غير عالم فلا احد منا يملك العلم كله و لكن لا تحاجج عن عدم وجود الاله او وجوده علميا لنتناقش من  زاويه اخري بما انك غير متخصص بالعلم التجريبي و العلم التجريبي في الاول و الاخر لن يؤكد و لن ينفي لانه يدرس طبيعه الاشياء مثل طبيعه المواد الكيماويه او طبيعه النباتات او طبيعه الارض الجغرافيه فليس العلم حجه لنفي الاله 

فهو في وجهه نظري لا ينفي ولا يؤكد لانه يبحث كما قولنا في الماده و طبيعه الشئ الذي ندرسه

هذا مجرد راي متواضع عزيزي فنحن في نقاش بناء


تحياتي لك

سلام و نعمه لك*


----------



## The one message (3 مايو 2010)

اوقعت نفسك بمأزق كبير
انت قلت انه نحنا عم نحكي من فراغ وكلام بشر ماله معنى
ولكن انت هلأ ياللي عم تتكلم من فراغ
ان كنت مش عالم معناها كيف بتقرر من عندك انه ما في ادلة علمية على وجود الاله؟
ما تقللي اروح لعالم متخصص اساله لاني بعرف الاجابة انما انت اللي روح مش نحنا!!!
ما تخلي باقي الاعضاء والزوار يضحكو على كلامك
فكر قبل ما تكتب
هلأ نحنا عم نطالبك بدليل على عدم وجود الاله
ان كان في عندك دليل هاته
ما في عندك معناها انت لست الا معاند مكابر فقط وعم تضيع وقت كل الاعضاء اللي حابين يساعدوك ويرشدوك!
انا وكل الاعضاء متفقين انه في ادلة كتيرة على وجود اله بحبنا وبحمينا واي شي ممكن نطلبه من ربنا بعطينا
في حدا عاقل برفض وجود اله قادر على كل شي؟؟؟
قادر يساعدك ان كنت بموقف صعب!
ما بنام لا ليل ولا نهار لانه كامل القوى
وما بدو شي غير انك تتقرب منه وشوف ما احلى طعمة الايمان
صدقني ما بضاهيها اي طعمة تانية
لانك بتحس بأمان غريب وراحة بعمرك ما بتحسها مع حدا تاني
صراحة انا بستغرب انه بعد في ناس بتنكر وجود هالاله العظيم
مش بس عظيم انما فوق العظمة وفوق اي وصف
ومش حجة لانك ما بتشوفه معناها هو غير موجود
روح اطلع ووقف باي ساحة واتطلع على الشمس 
ادي راح تصمد وانت تطلع؟؟؟؟
هل بتقدر تطلع بالشمس 30 ساعة مثلا بدون ما ترمش؟
اذا هاي الشمس البعيدة عنك ما بتقدر تطلع فيها
وفي كتير اشياء بالحياة ما بتقدر تطلع فيها وتبقى عايش كمان!
فكيف بالخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف بدك تطلع فيه وتبقى عايش؟؟
هو اللي خلقك وخلق كل شي موجود
اوعى تفكر انه انت خلقت عالفاضي عبثا
كل شي في من وراه هدف وحكمة الهية
فيك تطلب من الله اشارة وقول ان كنت موجود يا الله اعطني علامة واشارة تدل عليك
وبعدها ممكن نحكي اذا راح تعبده وتطيعه او لا
اوعى تفكر انه هو بحاجة الك!!!!! انت اللي بحاجة له لحتى يرزقك ويحميك ويخليلك عيلتك 
انت بحاجة له لحتى ينجحك بحياتك
وبذكرك لو آمنت فيه ما راح تخسر اي شي
ولكن لو ما آمنت فيه وهو موجود اكيد راح تخسر وراح تكون مع ابليس!
ولو بعدك مصر انه غير موجود فمعناها هات قلنا ليه انت عايش
اوعى تقللي مجرد حياة وبعدين بتوكلك دود
هذا تفكير سطحي جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وغير منطقي كمان
ناطرك.....​


----------



## مـلـحـد (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: في الإعادة إفادة*



> )	الموقع الذي أتيتني به لا توجد به صورة للذرة فهل ممكن حضرتك تضع لنا هذه الصورة و ترفعها أو تخفضها , أو تنشرها في أي موقع ,. أو تأتنا بموقع آخر به هذه الصورة الجميلة ؟


اقرا http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scanning_tunneling_microscope هنا و هنا ايضا
http://www.phytem.ens-cachan.fr/telechargement/TP_ModuleL1/09 microscope tunnel.pdf
ستجد ما تجد و الميكروسكوب الاركتروني الذي يستطيع تحديد الدرة و الاجزاء الاصغر منها 


> فتقول لي كيف أنكر شيء موجود ؟
> صحيح . كيف تنكر وجود الإله و هو موجود ؟ هل فقعت عينك ؟


دائما حين يقع المؤمن في مازق فهو في حاجة لاخراج نفسه من هذا المازق باي ثمن كان
حتى ولو اخد يناقض نفسه و يقول كلام لا معنى له 
اين هو الاله الذي فقعت عيني عليه  ؟؟؟ اين هو اين مكانه ؟؟ 


> هل هو أعمى الذي أنكر وجود الشمس ؟ إذا ربما أنت أعمى .


نعم ربما هو اعمى و لكنه لا يرى لكنه يشعر بالشمس من حرارتها و يرى تاثيرها المادي المباشر عليه و على محيطه 
اما انا و كافة الملحدين لسنا عميان نرى ما يراه اي انسان عادي 
لكننا لا نرى الاله الوهمي و لا نستشعر به 


> هل فقع عينه هذا الذي أنكر وجود الشمس ؟ إذا ربما إن حضرتك فقعت عينك .


لا انا لم افقع عيني و لكنى ارى ما هو مرئي ما هو حسي و موجود و ما تستطيع العين المجردة رؤيته 


> )	تقول لنا أخيرا سيخرج الخجول من بهائه و يقول لنا ها أنا . بالرغم من سخريتك إلا أنني سأسألك ماذا سيكون رد فعلك إذا فعل هذا ؟
> هل ستصمم و تقول لنا :" لا لن أؤمن به مطلقا " .كما قلت سابقا . هل العناد من شيمة العقلاء الملحدين ؟ أما يكون المخرج هو الإلتفاف على سؤالي لك ؟


نعم سافترض وجوده 
و سافترض انه سيخرج من مخباه السري بعد ملايين من السنين من الاختباء خلف السحب 
 و لكن هل انت متاكد انه يريد مني ان اعبده 
ربما يكون فهمك خاطئ عنه و لم يطالبكم قط بعبادته و اتخداه اب سماوي و مخلص الخ 
لكن ان افترضنا افتضراك فطبعا لن اعبده لاني حر 
هذا ليس عناد و لكن حرية شخصية و هل سيتدخل هو في حريتي الشخصية ؟


> 4)	هل ممكن أن تقول لنا لو كنت إلها و هناك من ينكر وجودك ماذا ستفعل حينها ؟


ساخجل من نفسي حين ذلك
ساقول كيف انا الاله الذي خلقت كل هذا الكون الفسيح و كل هذه المجرات الغير متناهية كيف شغلت بالي بالكرة الارضية التي لا تساوي حبة رمل وسط صحراء رملية و كيف جعلت لذتي مع هؤلاء الاشياء المدعوة انسان 
اني حقا خجول من نفسي يو طبعا لو كنت اله ساهرب و اختبئ من جديد لخيبتي و لخجلي من نفسي و سارجع لمخبئي السري من جديد 


> كونك لا تشعر أن ما تفعله شيئا خاطئا لا يعني أنه شيء صحيح .


انا اعرف اين الخطا و الصواب و لا احتاج للالهة لتعليمي ذلك 
انا اعرف الحدود و اعرف ما هي الحدود التي لا يجب ات اتعداها لكي لا اؤدي نفسي و لا اؤدي باقي الاشخاص 
السرقة و القتل و غيرها كلها امور تؤدي الاشخاص فكيف سارتكبها بل كيف لن اعرف انها خطا ؟؟ 


> من قال لك إنه لن يعطيك الدليل .؟؟؟؟ سيعطيك دليل و اثنين و ثلاثة و مليون . المهم ماذا ستفعل حينئذ .؟؟؟


هههه و مليون ؟؟؟ 
و كيف ستكون هذه الادلة انا اريدها ادلة حسية و مادية  و لا اريد اشياء مثل بركات الروح القدس ... مثلا 
و لم لا تكون على صعيد عالمي حتى يراها و يصدقها الكل ؟؟
طبعا ادلة فعلية وواضحة و ليس مثل خرافات مثل ما اشيع مؤخرا عن ظهور ميريام في مصر .. 
اما ماذا سافعل حينئذ يا عزيزي لم العجلة ؟؟ خليه يعطينا ادلة لنراه بالاول 
ثم ان الملحدين ليسوا انا فقط يوجد الكثير من الملحدين يريدون الدليل ليؤمنوا 
ثم ان آمنت به او لم اؤمن هذا موضوع آخر و هو يخصني انا 
لكن الا ترى من الاخلاقي ان يعطينا الهك دلائل عنه ؟؟ 


> فتوما إنسان صادق . هل أنت صادق عزيزي لتقبل الدليل بدون لفظة " مطلقا " التي ذكرتها .؟؟


انا ايضا صادق و قلتها و لا داعي من تكرارها كل مرة
انا لن اعبده ولو تبث وجوده 
لماذا ؟؟ لان هذه هي حريتي و لا ارى اي شيء يستاهل اطلاقا ان اضحي بحريتي من اجله 
ما تكلمت عنه ليس عن و لكن عن الهك 
اليس من الاخلاقي ان يبين للناس صدق وجوده ؟؟ ليؤمن به ليس الملحدين فقط بل ثلثي سكان الارض غير المسيحيين


> أنا الذي جلبت على نفسي حكم الموت . الموت لم يخلقه الإله , بل إختاره الإنسان .
> الجحيم لم يخلقه الإله , بل أراده الإنسان و الإله احترم قرار الإنسان .


كيف تقول يا عزيز ان الموت لم يخلقه الاله ؟؟ 
تقول ان الموت اختاره الانسان يعني ان الموت اختراع انساني 
ولكن افتراضا فهذا الاله هو من خلق هذا الانسان على هذه الطبيعة فهو المسؤال الاول عن الموت 
ولو كان اراد غير ذلك لخلق الانسان بطريقة اخرى تسمح له بعدم اختيار الموت 


> و إذا كان قرارك بالرفض , هل ستلومه لو احترم قرارك و لم يدخلك لفرحه ؟


سافترض معك ايضا ان هذا الاله الذي تعبده لن يلومني اطلاقا على عدم ايماني به و انه لا يوجد عنده اللا الملكوت فقط
ساعتها ساكون سعيد لانه عادل فهو لا يجبرني على الايمان به طبعا ساكون سعيد و ساعيش حياتي وهو ايضا سيعيش حياته 


> و أيضا للأسف اعيد على مسامعك ما كتبته أكثر من مرة .
> لا يوجد جحيم كما لا يوجد ظلام .


اول مرة اسمع من انسان مؤمن مسيحي ما قلته اعلاه 


> )	شخص لا يحس بالنور , و شخص يحس , أيهما المريض يا ملحد .؟
> شخص لديه مرض يمنعه حتى من الإحساس بالألم , شخص يحس بالألم . من منهما المريض ؟.


المريض يا مؤمن هو الذي يحس بشيء وهمي غير موجود 
ساكرر على مسامعك مثال قمت بطرحه في اول مشاركة على ما اظن
هناك اشخاص حين ياوون الى الفراش خصوصا الاطفال تترائي لهم اشباح الليل و يقسمون على انهم يرون مخلوقات غريبة تزعجهم " علما انها غير موجودة اطلاقا بل موجودة في كوابيسهم و مخاوفهم فقط " 
هذا المثال ينطبق تماما على المؤمن الذي يرى الوهم و يقسم على انه يراه و يقسم على وجوده 


> شخص لديه مرض يمنعه حتى من الإحساس بالألم , شخص يحس بالألم . من منهما المريض ؟.


المريض هو الشخص الذي لا يحس لان لديه خلل في جسمه كما قلنا سابقا 
و مرضه يرجع لشيء مادي الذي هو اعصابه المريضة 
اذن الاعصاب شيء مادي يحس عن طريقها الانسان بالحريق 
فهل وجود الهك له اي حاسة او اي عصب او اي جزء في الدماغ يستشعر به الناس و الذين لا يستعشرون به يكون عندهم خلل في تلك المنطقة ؟؟
طبعا لا يوجد مثالكم لا يختلف بالمرة عن من يرى الاوهام و يصدقها


----------



## The one message (4 مايو 2010)

"سافترض معك ايضا ان هذا الاله الذي تعبده لن يلومني اطلاقا على عدم ايماني به و انه لا يوجد عنده اللا الملكوت فقط
ساعتها ساكون سعيد لانه عادل فهو لا يجبرني على الايمان به طبعا ساكون سعيد و ساعيش حياتي وهو ايضا سيعيش حياته "

ما هذا الهراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا ما بعرف كيف الاعضاء لساتهن عم يحكو معك وصابرين عليك
لك يا عمي الله هو اللي خلق الحياة والموت
ومن بداية خلقنا اعطانا حرية الارادة لهيك نحنا مخيرين
وعلمنا انه في خير وفي شر
ولو بدو يميتك هلأ بميتك وما حدا يوقف بوجهه
ولكن لانه رحيم عم يعطيك اكتر من فرصة انك ترجعله واكيد راح يسامحك اذا تبت 
عم تتهجم على كل الاعضاء انهن مجانين وبدهن مصحة امراض عقلية مع انهن مكرسين وقتهن يساعدوك!!!!
شو انا شايف الدنيا كلها عندك بالعكس!
قلنالك عندك دليل على عدم وجود الله هاته ما عندك قلنا
وانا بضم صوتي لكل واحد بقول نعم لاغلاق هذا الموضوع
لانه المنتدى للتوعية مش للتشات وللكلام اللي بلا طعمة!
عندك كلام مدعوم بادلة تفضل اكتبها
ما عندك....نحنا مش محتاجين فلسفة وكلام فارغ

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 مايو 2010)

> فهل وجود الهك له اي حاسة او اي عصب او اي جزء في الدماغ  يستشعر به الناس و الذين لا يستعشرون به يكون عندهم خلل في تلك المنطقة ؟؟
> طبعا لا يوجد مثالكم لا يختلف بالمرة عن من يرى الاوهام و يصدقها



*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه دخلنا في التطاول و الاتهام بالجنون و نقص العقل

ليه بقي

مؤمنين اتركنا و ما نؤمن به اقل شئ لن نؤذيك انت و امثالك بل نحن قوم صبورون و نحن من يتم السخريه منا في بلاد كثيره و يتم اغلاق كنائسنا و غيره باسم الالحاد كما حدث في الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا

نحن قوم اوهام

ما في ذلك 

و عموما هي ليست اوهام و لا خرافات انها حقائق حدثت تاريخيا

العل كل هؤلاء البشر مخرفين و انت الصواب

ارجوك احترم مشاعر من هو امامك و لا تتهمه بالهلوسه لان لما لا نعكس الايه و نقول لك انك انت من يعاني شيئا في عقلك لانك لا تؤمن

استكون سعيدا وقتها

اهذا اسلوب مقبول

لا اظن

و انت بدات تخرج عن جوهر الحوار قليلا فانتبه

سلام ملك السلام*


----------



## horusone (4 مايو 2010)

*كثرة التكرار تعلم الشطار*



بسم الثالوث القدوس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد آمين 
*****************************************

سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون معكم أما بعد ,

طبعا بعد أن قمت أنا بتبسيط الموضوع المرة الماضية أصبح سهلا أن نلاحظ بعض التقدم , على الأقل  أصبح من الممكن أن نحذف بعض الناقط و لا نعيد تكرارها مرة أخرى , و مع ذلك هناك نقاط أخرى سأكررها مرة رابعة أو خامسة لعلك تدرك المغزى من وراءها , و هناك نقاط جديدة , سنناقشها سويا .

أولا : ما أتيت به حضرتك من مواقع للذرة يؤكد ما ذكره أحد المشاركين من أن حضرتك لست من خلفية علمية . سيدي الفاضل أنصحك بألا تعاند , و تستطيع أن تسأل أي مدرس فيزياء في المرحلة الثانوية إذا كانت الذرة ترى أم لا . و بين قوسين ما أتيت به من صورة لسطح الذهب و صورة أخرى مرسومة بخط اليد تثبت أنه  لا وجود لصورة للذرة و مع ذلك تعرف بوجودها .
من فضلك لا تعاند حتى العلم البسيط .

ثانيا : الكلام السابق يؤدي بنا إلى توضيح للمرة الثانية بخصوص و هو أنك لا ترى الواضح و لا تشعر به , كمريض الأعصاب و كالأعمى . الأعمى لا يرى ضوء الشمس و قد يعاني من مرض عصبي يعيقه حتى من الشعور بدفئها . 
و لكن المريض العاقل هو من يبحث عن الشفاء , أم المريض المعاند من يعتبر عماه و مرضه , نعمة و لذة و نشوة فكرية .

ثالثا : 





> دائما حين يقع المؤمن في مازق فهو في حاجة لاخراج نفسه من هذا المازق باي ثمن كان
> حتى ولو اخد يناقض نفسه و يقول كلام لا معنى له
> اين هو الاله الذي فقعت عيني عليه ؟؟؟ اين هو اين مكانه ؟؟



أين هو التناقض في كلامي يا سيدي ؟؟

واضح أن حضرتك لم تلاحظ أنك كتبت أنك فقعت عينك , فلا تلومن إلا نفسك . إذا كنت فقعت عينك , فلا تسألني أين هي الشمس .  فمن الواضح إنه لست أنا من يقول أي كلام . بل من لا يعرف أنه أعمى بففعل يديه و قلبه . 
أما مكانه سيدي فهو في أمامك مباشرة و عن يمينك , تتنفسه , المهم أن تطلب من العلاج لعماك و لمرضك العصبي الذي يمنعك من الرؤية .

رابعا : 





> اما انا و كافة الملحدين لسنا عميان نرى ما يراه اي انسان عادي
> لكننا لا نرى الاله الوهمي و لا نستشعر به



لا سيدي أنت لا ترى ما يراه أي إنسان , لا تدرك أنك أعمى وسط عميان , و لا تدري أنك مصاب بمرض عصبي يمنعك من الحس . و لن اقول لك الحس بالفرح بل حتى الحس بالألم .
كمريض الجذام بالضبط . 
و إذاكنت تعتمد على العدد , فقل لنا كم هو عدد مرضى الجذام الذين تتساقط أعضاؤهم عضو تلو الآخر و لا يدرون أنهم مرضى في حاجة للعلاج . 

خامسا : 





> لا انا لم افقع عيني و لكنى ارى ما هو مرئي ما هو حسي و موجود و ما تستطيع العين المجردة رؤيته



ها أنت تكتب بدون أن تركز للمرة السابعة . قل لنا كيف ترى ما هو مرئي , و الذرة غير مرئية سواء بعينك المجردة كما كتبت أو حتى بأعظم الميكروسكوبات .؟

و قل لنا كيف ترى ما هو حسي ؟ هل الحسي يرى أم يحس ؟؟ و هل تحس بالذرة و ملمسها ؟
ملمسها الحريري أم القطيفي أو العصيفي ؟

سادسا : 





> نعم سافترض وجوده
> و سافترض انه سيخرج من مخباه السري بعد ملايين من السنين من الاختباء خلف السحب
> و لكن هل انت متاكد انه يريد مني ان اعبده
> ربما يكون فهمك خاطئ عنه و لم يطالبكم قط بعبادته و اتخداه اب سماوي و مخلص الخ
> ...



طبعا أن أعرف و أصدق و قلتها لك مليون مرة , هو لا يريد عبيدا . فهل قرأت ما كتبته قبل ذلك .

ما الذي سيستفيده الإله بعبادتك ؟ إلهي لا يريدك عبدا , فمن فضلك أرجوك أقرأ قبل أن ترد .

أما موضوع فهمي الخاطئ بخصوص ما يريده مني الإله , فعندما تتقابل معه , ساعتها من حقك أن تأتي و تقول لي , يا حورس هذا هو ما يريده الإله منك .

أما بخصوص حريتك الشخصية , فمن الواضح أن حضرتك لم تقرأ ما قلته أن مصدر هذه الحرية هو إلهي . و مع ذلك فهو يحترم حريتك لأبعد الحدود و أقصاها . و يحترم حريتك في أن ترفضه . المهم أن تتحمل مسئولية قرارك .

فكم مرة تريدني أن اعيد على مسامعك هذه النقطة . أنت حر . أنت حر . و الإله يحترم هذه الحرية .

و قبل أن تنفعل و تكتب عن الجحيم مرة أخرى كرد على هذه الحرية و كرد على تحملك مسئوليتك , أرجوك أن تقرأ ما كتبته قبل ذلك عن الجحيم .

سابعا : 





> ساخجل من نفسي حين ذلك
> ساقول كيف انا الاله الذي خلقت كل هذا الكون الفسيح و كل هذه المجرات الغير متناهية كيف شغلت بالي بالكرة الارضية التي لا تساوي حبة رمل وسط صحراء رملية و كيف جعلت لذتي مع هؤلاء الاشياء المدعوة انسان
> اني حقا خجول من نفسي يو طبعا لو كنت اله ساهرب و اختبئ من جديد لخيبتي و لخجلي من نفسي و سارجع لمخبئي السري من جديد



ألم أعلمك أنه في حالة ورود اي فكرة على ذهنك , أن تسال نفسك لماذا ؟

لماذا ستخجل من نفسك أيها الإله إذا اهتممت بخليقتك ؟ . لماذا ستخجل من نفسك أيها الإله إذا اهتممت بحديقتك و سكانها .

ألا ترى يا سيدي أنك مازلت تسقط ما نفسك من مشاعر على الإله . فلأنك لا تشعر بقيمتك في هذه الحياة , فظننت أن الإله له نفس تفكيرك و لن يبالي بوجودك و حياتك .

الملحد : لا بل أنا أشعر بقيمتي في هذه الحياة .
المؤمن : و كذلك إلهك و خالقك و فاديك .

لم تقل لنا ما هي خيبتك أيها الملحد التي جعلتك تتوارى من إلوهيتك ؟؟ 

ما رأيك في العالم الذي يجد لذته في حبة الرمل و يترك الفيل ؟ هل يخجل هو الآخر من نفسه ؟
أما أنك تظن أنك لا تساوي مقدار حبة الرمل هذه ؟؟

ثامنا : 





> انا اعرف اين الخطا و الصواب و لا احتاج للالهة لتعليمي ذلك
> انا اعرف الحدود و اعرف ما هي الحدود التي لا يجب ات اتعداها لكي لا اؤدي نفسي و لا اؤدي باقي الاشخاص
> السرقة و القتل و غيرها كلها امور تؤدي الاشخاص فكيف سارتكبها بل كيف لن اعرف انها خطا ؟؟



مشكلتك يا صديقي أنك لا تدرك المغزى من وراء أي فكرة . قل لنا ما هو الفارق بينك و بين هتلر مثلا إذا لم تفهم مثال صدام حسين . هتلر أحرق العالم و لو سألته لماذا ؟
ربما قال نفس إجابتك .

هتلر : أنا اعرف الصواب من الخطأ , و لا أحتاج لإله يعلمني الحق أو الصواب . و ما افعله هو الصواب و للخير العام و لخير جنس البشرية المعذبة .

يبدو أن هناك أناس لم يعرفوا أن القتل خطأ . و يبدو أن هناك من لك يدرك أن الزنى خطأ . نفس المنطق الأعوج .

تاسعا : هههه و مليون ؟؟؟


> و كيف ستكون هذه الادلة انا اريدها ادلة حسية و مادية و لا اريد اشياء مثل بركات الروح القدس ... مثلا





> ثم ان الملحدين ليسوا انا فقط يوجد الكثير من الملحدين يريدون الدليل ليؤمنوا
> ثم ان آمنت به او لم اؤمن هذا موضوع آخر و هو يخصني انا
> لكن الا ترى من الاخلاقي ان يعطينا الهك دلائل عنه ؟؟



 نعم و مليون نعم . ألم يطلب القديس توما دليلا ماديا حسيا , و لبى طلبه الحق تبارك و تعالى على قيامته من بين الأموات .

فلماذا أنت غير مصدق أنك سترى هذا الدليل ؟

ثم لا تهتم بالملحدين الأخرين , فكثير من المرضى لا يطلبون و لا يسعون وراء العلاج . فكر في نفسك أولا .

أما ظهور سيدتنا مريم العذراء , فلماذا ترفضه كدليل مرئي حسي ؟؟؟؟ 

لماذا تعاند حتى الدليل المادي الذي أنت طلبته . ؟؟؟ فكر . أنا طلبت الدليل , ها هو الدليل فلماذا لا أصدقه ؟؟؟

عاشرا : 





> انا لن اعبده ولو تبث وجوده
> لماذا ؟؟ لان هذه هي حريتي و لا ارى اي شيء يستاهل اطلاقا ان اضحي بحريتي من اجله





> ليؤمن به ليس الملحدين فقط بل ثلثي سكان الارض غير المسيحيين



و أنا قلتها لك مليون مرة , هو لا يريدك عبدا , بل يريدك حرا . و يحترم حريتك , يهبها لك بدون حدود حتى قتله . فمن فضلك لا تكرر  حتى لا أكرر .

لا تلق هما بباقي الملحدين  , و مع ذلك هو لا يريد أن يجبرك أو يجبر أي أحد على الإيمان به . لذلك فهو يحترم حرية ثلثي سكان الأرض في ألا يؤمنوا به .

حادي عشر : 





> ولكن افتراضا فهذا الاله هو من خلق هذا الانسان على هذه الطبيعة فهو المسؤال الاول عن الموت
> ولو كان اراد غير ذلك لخلق الانسان بطريقة اخرى تسمح له بعدم اختيار الموت



هل رأيت ما تكلمنا عنه من قبل ؟؟ أنت تخاف و مرعوب من أن تتحمل مسئولية قرارك بعدم الإيمان به . تخاف حتى الموت في جلدك و لذلك تنسب مسئولية الموت و تلقيها على الإله . 

و أيضا تكتب ما يناقض كل فكرك كليا و بالجملة .

كون أن الإله خلق الإنسان , فهذا ما نؤمن به . و ما نؤمن به كذلك هو أن الإله لم يخلق الموت .

أين قال الإله في الكتاب المقدس : و قال الله لنخلق الموت و  , فكان الموت . و رأى الله الموت حسنا جدا " لا يوجد و لن يوجد .

أما بخصوص سؤالك لماذا لم يخلق الإله الإنسان بطريقة تسمح له بعدم اختيار الموت , أجبتك مليون مرة , و هو أن الإله يحترم حريتك .
إذا اخترته بحريتك , تكون قد اخترت الحياة . أما إذا رفضته تكون قد خلقت موتك .

الإله سيدي لم يخلق أنسانا أليا مبرمجا لا يملك حريته . بل خلق أنسانا حرا حرا حرا .

ثاني عشر : 





> سافترض معك ايضا ان هذا الاله الذي تعبده لن يلومني اطلاقا على عدم ايماني به و انه لا يوجد عنده اللا الملكوت فقط
> ساعتها ساكون سعيد لانه عادل فهو لا يجبرني على الايمان به طبعا ساكون سعيد و ساعيش حياتي وهو ايضا سيعيش حياته



هذا ما اقوله لك منذ البذء و لكنك تهرب منه , لأنك لا تريد ان تتحمل قرار مسئولية أبديتك . 

الإله : أدعوك أيها الإنسان يا ملحد لتدخل إلى فرحي .
الملحد : لا أريد 
الإله : هل أنت واثق ؟
الملحد : كلي ثقة 
الإله  : أنت حر 

الإله إذا سنقيم فرحنا بدونك .

هل ستغضب إذا اقام الإله فرحه بدونك احتراما لحريتك و لقرارك ؟؟؟

ثالث عشر : بخصوص أول مرة تسمع ما قلته بخصوص الجحيم , أتمنى ألا تبتر كلامي من سياقه , بل ضعه في سياقه من فضلك .

رابع عشر : 





> فهل وجود الهك له اي حاسة او اي عصب او اي جزء في الدماغ يستشعر به الناس و الذين لا يستعشرون به يكون عندهم خلل في تلك المنطقة ؟؟
> طبعا لا يوجد مثالكم لا يختلف بالمرة عن من يرى الاوهام و يصدقها



نعم , هناك عضو في الإنسان اسمه المخ . عندما يصاب بمرض قد لا يفهم الشخص ما يرى بالرغم من سلامة عينه , فما بالك لو فقع هذا الشخص عينه مثلك ؟

و هذا العضو , قد يصاب بالمرض فينسى الإنسان اسمه . و هكذا تنتشر الأمراض بجسم المريض و لا يدرك أنه مريض .

خامس عشر : 





> المريض يا مؤمن هو الذي يحس بشيء وهمي غير موجود
> ساكرر على مسامعك مثال قمت بطرحه في اول مشاركة على ما اظن
> هناك اشخاص حين ياوون الى الفراش خصوصا الاطفال تترائي لهم اشباح الليل و يقسمون على انهم يرون مخلوقات غريبة تزعجهم " علما انها غير موجودة اطلاقا بل موجودة في كوابيسهم و مخاوفهم فقط "



إجمالا يا سيدي , المريض هو من ينكر التجربة . 

و أيضا في علم النفس ما يراه الأطفال لا يكذبون فيه , و ما تحسه أنت في الحلم لا تكذب فيه بالرغم من عدم وجوده . هل تنكر الآن دور علوم الأعصاب في ذلك إذا كانت لا توافق هواك .

و لكن المرض كل المرض و الخطأ كل الخطا , لو أنكرت ذلك و لو أنكرت ما تحسه . و المرض كل المرض لو دفعك الإنكار لفقع عينك .

اشكرك على كثرة التكرار , فهي تدفعني أنا ايضا للتكرار . و ارجوك ألا تستمر في هذا الإسلوب بل أقرأ ما كتب قبل أن تكتب .

أتركك في رعاية الحق و رحمته , سلام .





[/FONT
]


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: كثرة التكرار تعلم الشطار*



horusone قال:


> أولا : ما أتيت به حضرتك من مواقع للذرة يؤكد ما ذكره أحد المشاركين من أن حضرتك لست من خلفية علمية . سيدي الفاضل أنصحك بألا تعاند , و تستطيع أن تسأل أي مدرس فيزياء في المرحلة الثانوية إذا كانت الذرة ترى أم لا . و بين قوسين ما أتيت به من صورة لسطح الذهب و صورة أخرى مرسومة بخط اليد تثبت أنه  لا وجود لصورة للذرة و مع ذلك تعرف بوجودها .
> من فضلك لا تعاند حتى العلم البسيط .




 
كلام صحيح جداً و أستطيع أن أوكد عليها بمصادر موثوقة و ليس مجرد صفحات على الانترنت لا نعرف مصدرها.
اخي الكبي صيدلي و له شهادة عالية في الصيدلة من اكبر الجامعات في اوربا، و شئ معروف لديهم ان الذرة لا يمكن رؤيتها بواسطة اي مجهر، فمجهر الاكلترون (الذي هو اقوى مجهر) مثلاً يُكبر مليون مرة، اما حجم الذرة فهو يُقاس ب 10−10  اي ان المجهر لا يستطيع ان يراها. اقرب ما يستطيعون رؤيته هو الخلية و اجزاها، و حتى هناك اجزاء غير واضحة لصغرها، و مع ذلك الخلية اكبر بكثير من الذرة.
لكن اترك الذرة و فكر بالاكلترون، الذي يُعلله بعض العلماء انه لا يشغل اي حيز بل هو مجرد شحنة، فهنل نرفضها لاننا لا نراها؟

احب ان الفت انتباهك يا اخ ملحد انك بدأت بالإساءة كثيراً. استضفناك و اعطيناك مجال ان تعبر عن رأيك لكن لا تستغل هذا الاحترام لتُسيئ لنا. ليس من الادب ان تصف ايماننا بالوهم لانك الوحيد المخدوع بذلك.
حذراي من تكرار الفاظ مشابهة لانها ستعرض ردك للحذف، فكن مؤدباً رجاءاً

سلام المسيح


----------



## The one message (5 مايو 2010)

يا اخواني ما تتعبو نفسكن معه
لما تيجو تعطوه ادلة علمية راح يرفضها 
ولما تسالوه سؤال علمي راح يقول انا لست عالم
ولكن هلأ هو عم يجيب صفحات من النت بتحكي عن العلم!
بالرغم من انه رافض اي فكرة ممكن تثبت وجود الله ان كانت نظرية او تطبيقية
طيب ليه يا سيد عم تحكي بالعلم وانت لست اهلا لذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
للمرة المليون راح بقلك عندك دليل تثبت عدم وجود الله اعطينا اياه
ما عندك قلنا لحتى نطلب اغلاق الموضوع!
بتمنى من بقية الاخوان ما يناقشوه الا اذا جاب دليل غير علمي (لانه رافض العلم) يثبت عدم وجود الله
اما اذا بدو يحكي بالعلم فنحنا حكينا فيه وهو قال انا ما بعرف بالعلم
شو هالتفاهة هاي!!!!!!
شايف المنتدى تشات للهبل؟​


----------



## مـلـحـد (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: كثرة التكرار تعلم الشطار*



my rock قال:


> احب ان الفت انتباهك يا اخ ملحد انك بدأت بالإساءة كثيراً. استضفناك و اعطيناك مجال ان تعبر عن رأيك لكن لا تستغل هذا الاحترام لتُسيئ لنا. ليس من الادب ان تصف ايماننا بالوهم لانك الوحيد المخدوع بذلك.
> حذراي من تكرار الفاظ مشابهة لانها ستعرض ردك للحذف، فكن مؤدباً رجاءاً
> 
> سلام المسيح


ارى دلك 
انا آسف و اعدكم انه في المرات القادمة  ساكون اكثر حذرا في انتقاء الكلمات و اكثر احتراما 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

